# Elezioni USA 2020: Trump vs Biden



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2020)

Il *3 novembre*, negli *Stati Uniti*, si terranno le *elezioni presidenziali* che decreteranno il nuovo presidente. I principali contendenti sono il candidato repubblicato e presidente uscente *Donald Trump* ed il democratico *Joe Biden*, ex vicepresidente durante la presidenza di Barack Obama.

I sondaggi danno favorito Biden, anche se Trump negli ultimi mesi ha recuperato terreno e non è esclusa una rimonta come quella avvenuta su Hillary Clinton nel 2016.

*
Dove seguire, in diretta, gli esiti delle presidenziali USA 2020? 
Nella notte tra il 3 ed il 4 novembre, saranno i seguenti canali ad informare i telespettatori con le relative trasmissioni. Su Rai 1 Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa a partire dalle 23:00, su Rete4 uno speciale di Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro dalle 00:30, su La7 Maratona Mentana con Enrico Mentana dalle ore 00.00 e poi sui canali all news come Sky TG24 e Rai News 24. 
*


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Settembre 2020)

Vince Biden.. in questo mese succederà di tutto.. non faranno mai vincere Trump


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2020)

Gira tutti intorno alla rust belt, e all'Arizona.

In Michigan, Pennsylvania e Wisconsin l'elettorato è tipicamente democratico, ma si è allontanato dal partito perché sono tutti operai di fabbriche che solo a sentire i deliri ambientalisti dell'estrema sinistra che sostiene i democratici, inorridiscono.
Biden fa il moderato per riprendersi i loro voti, ma è tutto tutto il partito democratico ad essere in mano all'estrema sinistra, a partire dalla vice presidente.
L'Arizona invece era una roccaforte repubblicana, ma ormai gli ispanici sono in grande "rimonta" demografica, ed è in bilico. La stessa cosa avverrà negli anni prossimi in Texas.

In Florida e Ohio secondo me vince Trump facile

Sicuramente biden vincerà di gran lunga il voto popolare, trascinato da New York e California e quella quindicina di stati liberal che votano sempre democratici con margini bulgari


----------



## Andris (27 Settembre 2020)

il 96% dei votanti per Trump sono sicuri di rivotarlo,già questo fa capire che sia apprezzato il suo operato.
sfido a trovare in giro per l'Occidente una statistica del genere a quattro anni.
quindi le speranze di Biden risiedono unicamente nel mobilitare quelli che non l'hanno votato e smuoverli alle urne in un paese dove metà popolazione se ne frega del governo federale,ma è un voto contro Trump non per fiducia verso l'ex vicepresidente il che dà la misura dell'inconsistenza.

mettere come vice una donna nera che ha fallito clamorosamente le primarie,dunque disprezzo del pensiero degli elettori e paradossalmente si imputa a Trump lo stesso,e poi annunciare che se dipendesse da lui metterebbe un'altra donna nera come giudice alla Corte Suprema (bisogna valutare le competenze di regola,parlare di colore della pelle è la vera discriminazione che però loro reputano "positiva") dovrebbe far vergognare la minoranza razziale da cui spera di pescare a piene mani.

passare da Sanders a Biden è una giravolta totale che non so quanti faranno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vince Biden.. in questo mese succederà di tutto.. non faranno mai vincere Trump



Piuttosto lo ammazzano.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2020)

Trump potrà anche fare schifo, ma se vince Bidet siamo rovinati.


----------



## vota DC (28 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'Arizona invece era una roccaforte repubblicana, ma ormai gli ispanici sono in grande "rimonta" demografica, ed è in bilico. La stessa cosa avverrà negli anni prossimi in Texas.



Dipende da dove si sono insediati questi ispanici.
Nella contea di Tulare in CALIFORNIA gli ispanici sono più del 60% e Trump nel 2016 ha vinto largamente.
Altrove è uguale, ci sono eccezioni come Santa Cruz in Arizona è democratica e Brooks in Texas pure però sono contee ininterrottamente democratiche da più di 30 anni (dal 110 anni nel caso di Brooks) ma la maggioranza delle contee rurali o con popolazione media dove la maggioranza sono gli ispanici vota repubblicano.

Gli ispanici che vanno negli USA e vivono in città invece saranno relegati nel ghetto e compatti con i democratici. Anche con i bianchi di città i democratici vanno forte....cioè parliamo di tutti quegli studenti indebitati per cui Trump si è dovuto persino esporsi per difendere il primo emendamento, quelli la maggior parte vota democratico e la quasi totalità si dichiara democratico perché se paghi un patrimonio a una scuola privata e al rettore non vanno giù le tue idee politiche puoi venire buttato fuori in qualsiasi momento.

Ci sono eccezioni di ispanici che votano repubblicano anche in ambiente urbano e sono i cubani, infatti Miami è una delle poche grandi città in mano ai repubblicani.

Comunque per farvi capire quanto difficile sia fare sondaggi abbiamo un professore di linguistica è stato licenziato per aver fatto una lezione sulle parole riempitive dicendo che in ogni paese sono diverse e i cinesi non usano "ehm" o "praticamente" ma dicono "ne gè".....ovviamente i minus habens che lo seguivano hanno capito "nigger" e sono andati da paparino rettore democratico.
Se il professore rivuole il lavoro deve genuflettersi ancora di più....in pubblico. Gente come lui nei sondaggi si dirà democratico ma ho i miei dubbi sulla lealtà nel segreto delle urne. Idem per chi ha subito danni durante le rivolte sponsorizzate dal partito democratico.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

*Stasera si terrà il primo dibattito televisivo, dalla Case Western Reserve University a Cleveland. Diretta su Rai 1, Rai 3 (entrambi in simulcast con Rai News 24), La7 e Sky TG24 alle 3:00.*


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2020)

Come ampiamente previsto, è iniziato la shitstorm verso Trump da parte di tutti i media di regime.

Mamma mia...


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2020)

Co i voti per posta taroccherrano in un modo assurdo i risultati.. ma in ogni caso se dovesse vincere trump scoppierebbe una guerra civile


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ampiamente previsto, è iniziato la shitstorm verso Trump da parte di tutti i media di regime.
> 
> Mamma mia...



È in atto un disperato tentativo dei media di convincere quante più persone possibile, tra gli astenuti, a votare contro Trump.
Nel 2016 in campagna elettorale i media lo accusarono apertamente di essere un evasore, stupratore seriale, maniaco sessuale, cerebroleso e pagato da potenze straniere, in tutta la campagna elettorale.
Inoltre, durante tutto il quadriennio, i suoi elettori sono stati accusati apertamente dai media di essere bifolchi manipolati da fantomatiche immagini e articoli satirici caricati sul web da non ben precisati hackers russi, arrivando a dire senza mezzi termini che nessuno, se non manipolato, avrebbe votato Trump.
E ha vinto lo stesso


----------



## Stex (29 Settembre 2020)

forza trump


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2020)

Il dibattito comunque sarà interessante.
Bidet non è capace di spiccicare una frase di senso compiuto. E' come fare un dibattito tra un agnellino e una iena. Pare che la Clinton si iniettasse qualcosa prima dei dibattiti, per apparire più sicura.
A Bidet dovrebbero fare una flebo per una settimana intera.

Si dovranno per forza inventare quacosa di molto creativo per favorire Bidet e fargli vincere il dibattito. Parlo a livello di show e presenza, non di contenuti. I contenuti in America non interessano, ad entrambi gli schieramenti.


----------



## Andris (29 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dibattito comunque sarà interessante.
> Bidet non è capace di spiccicare una frase di senso compiuto. E' come fare un dibattito tra un agnellino e una iena. Pare che la Clinton si iniettasse qualcosa prima dei dibattiti, per apparire più sicura.
> A Bidet dovrebbero fare una flebo per una settimana intera.



per questo Trump ha chiesto di sottoporlo ad un test.

intanto hanno inventato che Trump non abbia pagato le tasse per 10 anni.
invece di parlare del fatto che i ricchi si pagano meno tasse negli USA rispetto ad altri paesi occidentali,si inventano queste cose.
questa è la stampa

ieri il giornale sull'orlo del fallimento acquistato da mr amazon si è schierato pro Biden o meglio anti Trump


----------



## sottoli (29 Settembre 2020)

toglieteci sto psicopatico terrapiattista dalle balle....peccato non sia Sanders dall'altra parte, ma davvero anche un bonobo sarebbe più attendibile...


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Rimarrà solo Putin (cit.).


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Settembre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> forza trump



Daje Donald


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera si terrà il primo dibattito televisivo, dalla Case Western Reserve University a Cleveland. Diretta su La7 e Sky TG24 alle 3:00.*


Mi interessa molto. Lo guarderò in differita, come guardai 4 anni fa quelli tra Trump e la Clinton.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi interessa molto. Lo guarderò in differita, come guardai 4 anni fa quelli tra Trump e la Clinton.



Piacerebbe anche a me ma alle 6 mi alzo per andare a lavoro quindi dovrò leggermi i riassunti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Piacerebbe anche a me ma alle 6 mi alzo per andare a lavoro quindi dovrò leggermi i riassunti



Senza guardare il dibattito, i riassunti su qualunque giornale saranno "Grandissima ed epica prestazione di Nonno Bidet, Satanic Trump annichilito."


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Senza guardare il dibattito, i riassunti su qualunque giornale saranno "Grandissima ed epica prestazione di Nonno Bidet, Satanic Trump annichilito."



Ahahahahahh!!! Mi sa che sarà così..Trump passerà come impreparato e cialtrone e ci sarà già la conta delle balle che ha detto..Bidet invece serio e pacato avrà risposto a tutto mostrando competenza


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

Per i motivi che avete detto sopra, preferisco vedermi i dibattiti integrali. Mi ricordo la stessa cosa con la Clinton, che per molti era stata superiore, ma andando a vedere, specie quando si è parlato di economia, Trump l'aveva distrutta.


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dibattito comunque sarà interessante.
> Bidet non è capace di spiccicare una frase di senso compiuto. E' come fare un dibattito tra un agnellino e una iena. Pare che la Clinton si iniettasse qualcosa prima dei dibattiti, per apparire più sicura.
> A Bidet dovrebbero fare una flebo per una settimana intera.
> 
> Si dovranno per forza inventare quacosa di molto creativo per favorire Bidet e fargli vincere il dibattito. Parlo a livello di show e presenza, non di contenuti. I contenuti in America non interessano, ad entrambi gli schieramenti.



Biden ha apertamente rifiutato di fare il test antidroga prima del dibattito infatti!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera si terrà il primo dibattito televisivo, dalla Case Western Reserve University a Cleveland. Diretta su Rai 1, Rai 3 (entrambi in simulcast con Rai News 24), La7 e Sky TG24 alle 3:00.*


*Diretta anche su Rai 1, Rai 3 e Rai News 24.
*


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il *3 novembre*, negli *Stati Uniti*, si terranno le *elezioni presidenziali* che decreteranno il nuovo presidente. I principali contendenti sono il candidato repubblicato e presidente uscente *Donald Trump* ed il democratico *Joe Biden*, ex vicepresidente durante la presidenza di Barack Obama.
> 
> I sondaggi danno favorito Biden, anche se Trump negli ultimi mesi ha recuperato terreno e non è esclusa una rimonta come quella avvenuta su Hillary Clinton nel 2016.



Credo che Donald Duck, questa volta, salta. E sarei stra-contento.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Settembre 2020)

se vince Bidet,siamo nella melma fino al collo. sarà una apocalisse


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

L'incertezza in queste elezioni regna sovrana. Guardando i due candidati, per me Trump è nettamente più forte e carismatico. Ma guardando i sondaggi, beh... mai un presidente uscente è stato così indietro, seppur ora si stia riavvicinando, ed il distacco stando alla media è anche superiore dalla Clinton 4 anni fa.

I fatti sono due:
1) Biden vincerà e sarebbe incredibile perchè non succede dai tempi di Bush padre.
2) Trump vincerà e ciò significa che la maggioranza dei suoi elettori è stata più silenziosa di quattro anni fa.

Inoltre, ok il Covid ma Biden fin da quando ha vinto le primarie nella media RCP è sempre stato nettamente sopra Trump, quindi il virus conta fino ad un certo punto. Intanto vediamo i dibattiti, per me sposteranno molti indecisi se Biden mostra la stessa, scarsa, lucidità mostrata in molti suoi discorsi e comizi.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Potrebbe essere lo spartiacque di un periodo oscurantista.

Via libera al degrado socio-global-LGBT-BLM-politic-oltranzist-sinistroide.

Una reazione a catena che darà il benservito a oltre 3000 anni di cultura, letteratura, pensiero e tradizioni occidentali. E statue, ovviamente. Cina già schierata per appropriarsi di tutto l'appropriabile e fare terra bruciata.

Putin, salvaci tu.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2020)

ci scommetto la vita che il dibattito verterà su razzismo, razzismo ed ancora razzismo


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stasera si terrà il primo dibattito televisivo, dalla Case Western Reserve University a Cleveland. Diretta su Rai 1, Rai 3 (entrambi in simulcast con Rai News 24), La7 e Sky TG24 alle 3:00.*


*A moderare Chris Wallace di Fox News. Lo stesso che moderò il dibattito tra Trump e Clinton quattro anni fa.*


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> 1) Biden vincerà e sarebbe incredibile perchè non succede dai tempi di Nixon.



Bush senior è stato fatto a pezzi da Bill Clinton durante il dibattito perché ha usato l'attitudine di professore saccente e poi ha perso la rielezione.
Ironicamente Bush junior ha vinto perché Al Gore si è messo a fare il saccente ai dibattiti.

È molto probabile che i media dichiareranno la vittoria di Biden in ogni caso, anche se si addormenta o se la fa letteralmente addosso. Lo hanno fatto con la Clinton nonostante avesse perso con tanto di effetto nei sondaggi e tuttora negano che abbia vinto Trump quel dibattito.

Biden ha tre elementi sospetti
1 rifiuto del test antidroga
2 rifiuto del controllo se ha auricolari nascosti
3 ha richiesto pause obbligatorie ogni 30 minuti ma gli organizzatori non lo hanno concesso. Persino in casa di riposo riescono a parlare senza pause così frequenti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Bush senior è stato fatto a pezzi da Bill Clinton durante il dibattito perché ha usato l'attitudine di professore saccente e poi ha perso la rielezione.
> Ironicamente Bush junior ha vinto perché Al Gore si è messo a fare il saccente ai dibattiti.
> 
> È molto probabile che i media dichiareranno la vittoria di Biden in ogni caso, anche se si addormenta o se la fa letteralmente addosso. Lo hanno fatto con la Clinton nonostante avesse perso con tanto di effetto nei sondaggi e tuttora negano che abbia vinto Trump quel dibattito.
> ...


Ah si certo, mi correggo. Mi ero scordato di Bush padre  .

Certo che i punti 1,2 e 3 sono inquietanti per un probabile futuro POTUS, considerando che è perfino più vecchio di Trump.

In ogni caso, gli esempi che hai fatto fanno capire che i dibattiti negli USA sono tutt'altro che irrilevanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> se vince Bidet,siamo nella melma fino al collo. sarà una apocalisse



Ma dai! In che senso?

A parte la personale opinione che ogni populista in meno é una vittoria per l’umanitá... in che senso apocalisse?

Scatenerebbe guerre, farebbe diffondere l’epidemia che invece Trump ha contenuto, l’economia mondiale ne soffrirebbe...?
Non capisco quale sia la preoccupazione principale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahh!!! Mi sa che sarà così..Trump passerà come impreparato e cialtrone e ci sarà già la conta delle balle che ha detto..Bidet invece serio e pacato avrà risposto a tutto mostrando competenza



Penso che tutti si aspettino la vittoria di Trump al dibattito invece. Bisogna capire quanto sposti.
Secondo me la differenza la fará quanti andranno a votare. Se voteranno in tanti, soprattutto nei quartieri popolari delle “minoranze”, Trump é spacciato. Se invece riusciranno a convincerli a rimanere comodi a casa se la puó giocare.


----------



## Tessar (29 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il 96% dei votanti per Trump sono sicuri di rivotarlo,già questo fa capire che sia apprezzato il suo operato.
> sfido a trovare in giro per l'Occidente una statistica del genere a quattro anni.
> quindi le speranze di Biden risiedono unicamente nel mobilitare quelli che non l'hanno votato e smuoverli alle urne in un paese dove metà popolazione se ne frega del governo federale,ma è un voto contro Trump non per fiducia verso l'ex vicepresidente il che dà la misura dell'inconsistenza.
> 
> ...


Si perche il 100% dei suoi elettori sono analfabeti redneck


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2020)

Questa notte comunque si decide il 90% delle presidenziali, più di qualunque sondaggio sia mai stato fatto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2020)

News della mattina:

dibattito vuoto di contenuti e molto concitato, insulti da ambo le parti e nessun tema vero approfondito. Si è parlato di pandemia e tasse.

Bidet dato come "vincente" anche se nel complesso c'è stato davvero poco.

Chi ha visto conferma?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che tutti si aspettino la vittoria di Trump al dibattito invece. Bisogna capire quanto sposti.
> Secondo me la differenza la fará quanti andranno a votare. Se voteranno in tanti, soprattutto nei quartieri popolari delle “minoranze”, Trump é spacciato. Se invece riusciranno a convincerli a rimanere comodi a casa se la puó giocare.



Occhio anche alle minoranze..è come qua in europa dove si pensa che le minoranze votino in blocco la sinistra..in realtà a parole dicono così per non passare per insensibili, ma le "minoranze" che si sono create uno status socio-economico dignitoso spesso sono i primi "razzisti" verso i loro simili..e votano a destra nel segreto delle urne


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2020)

Non l'ho visto, ho letto la cronologia scritta. Diciamo che si conferma il solito dibattito farsa in stile americano 

Trump non ha potuto fare altro che attaccare per difendersi dalle questioni più spinose, e come avevo previsto biden invece di dare un'immagine calma di sé si è lasciato trascinare nella palude e si è messo pure lui a insultare, un delirio 

Colpo bassissimo di Trump a biden quello sul clima, in cui ha costretto biden sostanzialmente a rigettare l'intera linea ambientalista sostenuta dalla sinistra pro-sanders. Per il resto non ci sono stati altri veri colpi bassi
L'attacco di Trump alle organizzazione antifa è probabile che gli porterà molti voti dagli indipendenti, e gliene toglierà molti nelle grandi città


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

Bidet c'ha il figlio tossico?


----------



## Andris (30 Settembre 2020)

Biden "il partito democratico sono io" e di nuovo la vecchia guardia dem ci tiene a sottolineare di non voler lasciare spazio alla nuova generazione.
come pensano di attirare il voto dei giovani ?
non andranno alla urne verosimilmente.

Biden in sostanza punta tutto sul coronavirus e BLM.
il resto dell'offerta è lo stesso della Clinton quattro anni fa.

Trump potrebbe sottolineare molto di più gli eccellenti risultati in politica estera che riguardano i cittadini americani stessi
ha chiuso la guerra in Afghanistan con il compromesso storico con i talebani,resterà nella storia per sempre.
la guerra peggiore nella storia americana,anche più del Vietnam,non sarebbero mai usciti vincenti da quel paese inespugnabile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non l'ho visto, ho letto la cronologia scritta. Diciamo che si conferma il solito dibattito farsa in stile americano
> 
> Trump non ha potuto fare altro che attaccare per difendersi dalle questioni più spinose, e come avevo previsto biden invece di dare un'immagine calma di sé si è lasciato trascinare nella palude e si è messo pure lui a insultare, un delirio
> 
> ...



Trump fu chiesto se condanna il gruppo paramilitare dei Proud Boys.
Quote: Stand down and stand by. Nel vocabOlario del militare americano questo significa di tenersi pronti e preparati. Pronti per cosa? Una guerra civile se perde le elezioni? 

A questo punto le somiglianze con Hitler e la SA non sono piu cosi poche. La retorica, il paramilitarismo, la denuncia dei sistemi democratici, procedure contro la riproduzione di certe parti della popolazione (in carcere e ICE)...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Trump fu chiesto se condanna il gruppo paramilitare dei Proud Boys.
> Quote: Stand down and stand by. Nel vocabulario del militare americano questo significa di tenersi pronti. Pronti per cosa? Una guerra civile se perde le elezioni?
> 
> A questo punto le somiglianze con Hitler e la SA non sono piu cosi poche. La retorica, il paramilitarismo, la denuncia dei sistemi democratici, procedure contro la riproduzione di certe parti della popolazione (in carcere e ICE)...



Nel 2016 decine di città vennero messe a ferro e fuoco dopo la sconfitta di Hillary. Da questo punto di vista in America non sono poi così distanti dall'Italia degli anni 70, troppa politicizzazione tossica.

Detto questo, Trump fa riferimento soprattutto al fatto che in molti Stati gli elettori stanno ricevendo inviti più o meno plateali a votare per posta e non a recarsi direttamente nei seggi per via del covid. E su questo onestamente Trump ha ragione, come si fa a gestire un'elezione da 150.000.000 di voti per posta? Persino in Italia abbiamo votato normalmente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 decine di città vennero messe a ferro e fuoco dopo la sconfitta di Hillary. Da questo punto di vista in America non sono poi così distanti dall'Italia degli anni 70, troppa politicizzazione tossica.
> 
> Detto questo, Trump fa riferimento soprattutto al fatto che in molti Stati gli elettori stanno ricevendo inviti più o meno plateali a votare per posta e non a recarsi direttamente nei seggi per via del covid. *E su questo onestamente Trump ha ragione, come si fa a gestire un'elezione da 150.000.000 di voti per posta? Persino in Italia abbiamo votato normalmente*



Beh, persino cose oggettive come il Covid nei Stati Uniti sono diventati politici. Una tendenza che peggiora da anno in anno.

Francamente da tedesco non capisco minimamente il problema. Da noi sono anni che si puo votare in questo modo, non mi ricordo nemmeno quando mi sono presentato l'ultima volta in persona per votare e probabilmente le prossime elezioni saranno sopratutto postali.
Certo che il numero assoluto nei Stati Uniti é un altra roba rispetto al numero dei voti qui, ma Trump getta fango sul sistema del voto postale nonostante historicamente non ci siano le basi per le sue critiche e teorie di 'voter fraud'.

Visto che sono considerato Italiano all'estero mi para che ho votato nelle elezioni UE per l'Italia anche in modo postale, ma tanti anni fa. Non so se sia ancora possibile o se dovrei presentarmi in qualche sede ufficiale italiana (un assurdita che non faro mai)


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2020)

Dibattito scandaloso.. un po come se ci fosse un dibattito tra salvini e zingaretti ed a dirigere il dibattito ci fosse Mentana o la Berlinguer


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2020)

Devo ancora guardare il dibattito, ma pare che i media faziosi siano rimasti delusi da Biden, infatti pur di non andare a favore di Trump parlano di "dibattito orribile" e cose così. E se Biden non è decollato con il primo dibattito, che era quello a lui più favorevole visto che si parlava di razzismo e covid prevalentemente, non so dove andrà a parare nei prossimi appuntamenti. 

Oggi pomeriggio guarderò il dibattito, che mi sono registrato da Rai 1. Sono curioso, ci sarà da ridere secondo me  .


----------



## malos (30 Settembre 2020)

Biden è uno dei peggiori candidati mai visti. Zero carisma.


----------



## vota DC (30 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bidet c'ha il figlio tossico?



Quello prediletto. Beau era eroe di guerra ma il padre lo bollava quando era in vita come uno che costruiva la sua reputazione sulla violenza, una volta vicepresidente non gli ha dato nessun incarico.
Hunter è quello che si è fatto cacciare dall'esercito per uso di cocaina. Babbo Joe gli ha dato un incarico di responsabilità dietro l'altro ma Hunter ha fatto un sacco di traffici poco chiari con l'Ucraina truffando le forze armate americane stesse. Joe ha anche coperto Hunter quando insidiava la moglie di Beau morente.

Biden non ha approfittato per dire che era disposto a tagliare i ponti con Hunter. Ora tutti penseranno che gli darà altri incarichi se eletto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Devo ancora guardare il dibattito, *ma pare che i media faziosi siano rimasti delusi da Biden, infatti pur di non andare a favore di Trump parlano di "dibattito orribile" e cose così.* E se Biden non è decollato con il primo dibattito, che era quello a lui più favorevole visto che si parlava di razzismo e covid prevalentemente, non so dove andrà a parare nei prossimi appuntamenti.



Anche il Falso Quotidiano e i media appecorati.
Bidet deve avere fatto schifo forte se i media di regime non riescono a fare emergere nemmeno una nota positiva


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Occhio anche alle minoranze..è come qua in europa dove si pensa che le minoranze votino in blocco la sinistra..in realtà a parole dicono così per non passare per insensibili, ma le "minoranze" che si sono create uno status socio-economico dignitoso spesso sono i primi "razzisti" verso i loro simili..e votano a destra nel segreto delle urne



Osservazione molto giusta e che molti non hanno ancora compreso.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Quello prediletto. Beau era eroe di guerra ma il padre lo bollava quando era in vita come uno che costruiva la sua reputazione sulla violenza, una volta vicepresidente non gli ha dato nessun incarico.
> Hunter è quello che si è fatto cacciare dall'esercito per uso di cocaina. Babbo Joe gli ha dato un incarico di responsabilità dietro l'altro ma Hunter ha fatto un sacco di traffici poco chiari con l'Ucraina truffando le forze armate americane stesse. Joe ha anche coperto Hunter quando insidiava la moglie di Beau morente.
> 
> 
> Biden non ha approfittato per dire che era disposto a tagliare i ponti con Hunter. Ora tutti penseranno che gli darà altri incarichi se eletto!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel 2016 decine di città vennero messe a ferro e fuoco dopo la sconfitta di Hillary. Da questo punto di vista in America non sono poi così distanti dall'Italia degli anni 70, troppa politicizzazione tossica.
> 
> Detto questo, Trump fa riferimento soprattutto al fatto che in molti Stati gli elettori stanno ricevendo inviti più o meno plateali a votare per posta e non a recarsi direttamente nei seggi per via del covid. E su questo onestamente Trump ha ragione, come si fa a gestire un'elezione da 150.000.000 di voti per posta? Persino in Italia abbiamo votato normalmente



Hai presente cosa significa recarsi a votare in USA?
Non è che hai la sede della votazione a 500m da casa.

Le sedi spesso sono a Km e quasi sempre scentemente posizionate lontane dai quartieri popolari. Spesso per votare devi fare ore di coda. Per questo i poveracci spesso rinunciano a perdere mezza giornata tra mezzi pubblici e coda per una votazione che comunque, nel pensiero comune, sempre poveracci li lascia.
Il voto per posta invece è semplice, ti fa perdere poco tempo, ricevi la scheda, voti, la imbusti e la invii. Semplice, possono votare tutti.

Ma è proprio questo che non vuole Trump.

Chi ha letto o visto qualche documento relativo alla questione Cambridge Analytica sa che l'allontanamento del voto della parte di popolazione contraria alla posizione del cliente è proprio uno dei metodi principali che usava per indirizzare le elezioni.
Ad Haiti sono riusciti a far vincere le elezioni all'etnia indiana su quella Creola con questo metodo.
nel 2016 Trump lo ha usato massicciamente per tenere lontano dal voto (differenze tra i votanti nelle zone con minoranze tra votanti di Obama e votanti di Hilary) 3,5 milioni di elettori.

I voti per posta non saranno 150 milioni. Certo creare seggi comodi per votare in presenza sarebbe un'alternativa, ma , come detto, la volontà è tenere certi tipi di lettori a casa.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2020)

Video integrale del primo dibattito.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Settembre 2020)

Ho visto il dibattito da Rainews. Una vergogna, in pratica hanno messo sotto in sovrimpressione solo le dichiarazioni di Biden e nessuna di Trump. Un bel lavoro fazioso da parte di Di Bella proprio. Di Bella che si candida ad essere il prossimo presidente della Rai piddino-grillina, il che è tutto dire. 

Poi, nella parte finale dove il Tycoon ha palesemente distrutto il rivale sul razzismo e sul figlio drogato, hanno rimesso le dichiarazioni precedenti tipo "Trump peggior presidente" oppure "Trump fantoccio di Putin".

Sul dibattito, beh, come ho detto prima Trump ha distrutto e messo in difficoltà più volte Biden ed il confronto alla fine non è stato tanto più acceso rispetto a quelli di quattro anni prima. Come pensavo, i media semplicemente non hanno avuto elementi per far avere ragione a Biden, che sembrava un robot che recitava un copione e quasi mai ha guardato in faccia Trump, allora hanno parlato di "disastrohohoh", "dibattito orribilehehehehe" e cavolate varie.


----------



## vota DC (30 Settembre 2020)

La cosa strana è che Trump ha vinto su tutti gli argomenti ma nel suo forte cioè la zuffa ha pareggiato e Biden in quel campo ha fatto molto più di qualsiasi aspettativa. Però Biden ci ha messo 40 anni a farsi la reputazione di oratore pacato, adesso lo hanno visto in TV che sbercia come Sgarbi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Hai presente cosa significa recarsi a votare in USA?
> Non è che hai la sede della votazione a 500m da casa.
> 
> Le sedi spesso sono a Km e quasi sempre scentemente posizionate lontane dai quartieri popolari. Spesso per votare devi fare ore di coda. Per questo i poveracci spesso rinunciano a perdere mezza giornata tra mezzi pubblici e coda per una votazione che comunque, nel pensiero comune, sempre poveracci li lascia.
> ...



Si ma come lo controlli il voto via posta? è assurdo e antidemocratico..c'è gente che potrebbe votare 20 volte senza che nessuno lo sappia..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma come lo controlli il voto via posta? è assurdo e antidemocratico..c'è gente che potrebbe votare 20 volte senza che nessuno lo sappia..



Non penso che sia gestito con un post-it infilato in una busta.
In passato avremmo citato la compravendita di voti, ma adesso basta portare un cellulare in cabina e fare una foto e il voto lo vendi allo stesso modo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2020)

Ammetto che non conosco il passato di Biden e non l'ho seguito tanto nemmeno adesso. Quindi vi chiedo: perchè non lo volete al governo?


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma come lo controlli il voto via posta? è assurdo e antidemocratico..c'è gente che potrebbe votare 20 volte senza che nessuno lo sappia..



In pieno stile "democratico" no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non penso che sia gestito con un post-it infilato in una busta.
> In passato avremmo citato la compravendita di voti, ma adesso basta portare un cellulare in cabina e fare una foto e il voto lo vendi allo stesso modo.



Probabilmente dovrai compilare la scheda con qualche dato personale, tipo la patente o il codice fiscale o tipo l'SSN per chi ce l'ha...ma rimane un controllo molto risibile..
Faccio un esempio, Mr green che vive con la moglie inferma, il figlio disabile di 24 anni e ha entrambi i genitori 90enni che vivono a pochi isolati da casa sua..quanto difficile sarebbe per lui votare per 5 persone? direi che sarebbe facilissimo..


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Piccolo sondaggio: per voi Trump vincerà o perderà? Se vi va, dite anche perchè.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Piccolo sondaggio: per voi Trump vincerà o perderà? Se vi va, dite anche perchè.



Perderà di poco e saranno guai.
Un presidente non viene mai confermato con recessione economica in corso.
Secondo me rifiuterà di concedere la sconfitta attaccandosi al voto per posta.
A quel punto, dio ci aiuti.
Chi ha sentito il dibattito, nella parte del "stand down and stand by" rivolto alla milizia di estrema destra dei Proud Boys, avrà già capito in che direzione si sta andando. 
Il mondo, da qui a fine anno, potrebbe cambiare come mai visto dal crollo del muro, preparatevi.


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perderà di poco e saranno guai.
> Un presidente non viene mai confermato con recessione economica in corso.
> Secondo me rifiuterà di concedere la sconfitta attaccandosi al voto per posta.
> A quel punto, dio ci aiuti.
> ...



Trump non sa neanche chi siano

"Posso solo dire che devono stare indietro e far fare alle autorità il loro lavoro.
Le autorità faranno il loro lavoro sempre di più. 
Di nuovo non so chi siano i Proud Boys.
Chiunque siano, devono stare indietro e lasciare le autorità fare il loro lavoro"


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perderà di poco e saranno guai.
> Un presidente non viene mai confermato con recessione economica in corso.
> Secondo me rifiuterà di concedere la sconfitta attaccandosi al voto per posta.
> A quel punto, dio ci aiuti.
> ...



E quello è stata la scintilla, insieme alla crescita e allo strapotere economico della Cina (alimentata da noi stessi), che ha acceso il degrado dilagante.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Trump non sa neanche chi siano
> 
> "Posso solo dire che devono stare indietro e far fare alle autorità il loro lavoro.
> Le autorità faranno il loro lavoro sempre di più.
> ...



Traduzione tendenziosa e capziosa.
Stand down and stand by.
State indietro e ASPETTATE.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Traduzione tendenziosa e capziosa.
> Stand down and stand by.
> State indietro e ASPETTATE.


Rai News lo ha tradotto come "Fatevi da parte".


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rai News lo ha tradotto come "Fatevi da parte".



Ha tradotto male.

Letteralmente è "state giù, state in attesa". Non difficile da interpretare, si potrebbe tradurre in "rimanere calmi ma pronti".


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Traduzione tendenziosa e capziosa.
> Stand down and stand by.
> State indietro e ASPETTATE.



aspettate può significare quello che hai pensato (aspettate per attivarvi),ma anche aspettate che altri risolvano la situazione

comunque il partito repubblicano è super istituzionalizzato,già quando diceva che non avrebbe riconosciuta la sconfitta lo hanno messo in riga e fatto un documento al Senato.

l'unica cosa è rivolgersi alla Corte Suprema,come per Bush nel 2004


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rai News lo ha tradotto come "Fatevi da parte".



Stand down è un termine volutamente criptico.
Avrebbe potuto essere molto più chiaro avesse voluto (cease and desist)


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stand down è un termine volutamente criptico.
> Avrebbe potuto essere molto più chiaro avesse voluto (cease and desist)


Ha usato stand back. Stand down è nel senso di calmarsi, stand back del non immischiarsi.

Ah ok capo dei Proud Boys è Enrique Tarrio. Sono estrema destra nel senso grillino/pannelliano del termine cioè populisti che non si fidano dello stato. 
Antifa è una banda dove tutti i dirigenti sono bianchi, non vanno confusi con le milizie blm tipiche o quelle delle zone autonome che sono neri.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2020)

*Intanto con Trump ricoverato per Covid, Biden allunga nei sondaggi: +14 per NBC News e Wall Street Journal e +8,1% la media di Real Clear Politics.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Intanto con Trump ricoverato per Covid, Biden allunga nei sondaggi: +14 per NBC News e Wall Street Journal e +8,1% la media di Real Clear Politics.*


Una strage! C'è da dire che anche i sondaggi per la Clinton di ottobre furono molto favorevoli con cifre simili, ma qui parliamo di un presidente uscente che le prende di brutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Intanto con Trump ricoverato per Covid, Biden allunga nei sondaggi: +14 per NBC News e Wall Street Journal e +8,1% la media di Real Clear Politics.*



La media nazionale non è un dato rilevante. Nel frattempo Trump raggiunge un gradimento del 45%, un buon dato considerando che Obama venne rieletto con un indice di gradimento del 46%

Nel voto complessivo prenderà almeno 8/9 mln di voti di distacco nelle sole new York e California, è ovvio che il distacco è ampio


----------



## fabri47 (4 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La media nazionale non è un dato rilevante. Nel frattempo Trump raggiunge un gradimento del 45%, un buon dato considerando che Obama venne rieletto con un indice di gradimento del 46%


Io penso che alla fine a vincere comunque sarà Trump, perchè Biden è un candidato veramente pessimo, perfino i media democratici faticano a sostenerlo. Intanto Helmut Norpoth, politologo ed uno sondaggisti "infallibili" (ha indovinato le ultime 5 elezioni presidenziali sbagliando solo la vittoria di Bush su Al Gore nel 2000), ha detto che ci sarà "vittoria schiacciante" per Trump. Inoltre, Trump ha il vantaggio della corte suprema tutta repubblicana e non è una cosa da poco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io penso che alla fine a vincere comunque sarà Trump, perchè Biden è un candidato veramente pessimo, perfino i media democratici faticano a sostenerlo. Intanto Helmut Norpoth, politologo ed uno sondaggisti "infallibili" (ha indovinato le ultime 5 elezioni presidenziali sbagliando solo la vittoria di Bush su Al Gore nel 2000), ha detto che ci sarà "vittoria schiacciante" per Trump. Inoltre, Trump ha il vantaggio della corte suprema tutta repubblicana e non è una cosa da poco.



Più che altro leggevo l'altro giorno su un famoso forum americano che dalle registrazioni degli elettori, Trump sarebbe messo molto bene nella rust belt, anche se non so come in America riescano a fare valutazioni del genere solo in base a come uno si registra nelle liste elettorali


----------



## vota DC (4 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La media nazionale non è un dato rilevante. Nel frattempo Trump raggiunge un gradimento del 45%, un buon dato considerando che Obama venne rieletto con un indice di gradimento del 46%
> 
> Nel voto complessivo prenderà almeno 8/9 mln di voti di distacco nelle sole new York e California, è ovvio che il distacco è ampio



Non ci conterei troppo sul voto popolare.
Nel 2016 c'era l'allarme di Trump che rinchiudeva tutti nel lager,moltissimi californiani sono andati a votare per paura.
Questa carta è giocata, i californiani rimangono in maggioranza con i democratici ma non hanno ragione di mobilitarsi in massa.

Oltre a ciò tra incendi boschivi (distrutto il più antico edificio californiano), saccheggi nelle strade di città e psicosi create dai giornali l'elettore medio dem è come il fratello maggiore di Saul Goodman e più difficilmente avrà il coraggio di uscire di casa.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

*CNN: Biden +16 su Trump.*


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Vince nettamente Biden, ormai non ci cedo manco più


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2020)

Cnn era quella della Clinton a +10 su Trump una settimana prima del voto eh. Con Trump i sondaggi non saranno mai accurati


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2020)

+16? ma non erano punto a punto??


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2020)

twitter ha detto che censurerà tutti gli auguri di morte ricevuti da Trump,specie quando ha preso il covid19,e le dem "progressiste" hanno protestato.
che gente hanno messo alla Camera da California et similia

se dovesse battere i pronostici anche stavolta veramente dovrebbero espatriare in molti


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> twitter ha detto che censurerà tutti gli auguri di morte ricevuti da Trump,specie quando ha preso il covid19,e le dem "progressiste" hanno protestato.
> che gente hanno messo alla Camera da California et similia
> 
> *se dovesse battere i pronostici anche stavolta veramente dovrebbero espatriare in molti*


Sarebbe una goduria infinitesimale. Vediamo i sondaggi nell'ultima settimana e nell'ultimo giorno. Se rimangono tali, non c'è più niente da fare. Certo che perdere contro Biden  .


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una goduria infinitesimale. Vediamo i sondaggi nell'ultima settimana e nell'ultimo giorno. Se rimangono tali, non c'è più niente da fare. Certo che perdere contro Biden  .



come in Italia,la gente dimentica tutto e pensa solo al covid.
senza la banalità della prudenza sul covid,cosa resta del ticket democratico ?
un vecchio mestierante da decenni in politica e una fallita rabbiosa come vice.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> come in Italia,la gente dimentica tutto e pensa solo al covid.
> senza la banalità della prudenza sul covid,cosa resta del ticket democratico ?
> un vecchio mestierante da decenni in politica e una fallita rabbiosa come vice.


Ma infatti, Biden presidente durerebbe 4 anni come Trump.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2020)

Sinceramente non vedo più speranze per Trump. Boh, vedremo.

Un 2020 come questo non può che concludersi con la vittoria di Bidet.


----------



## gabri65 (6 Ottobre 2020)

In Cina staranno già cominciando a tirare i fuochi artificiali.

Se vince Bidet, dall'anno prossimo cominciamo ad abbandonare il calendario gregoriano e cominciamo ad usare quello cinese.

Sarà l'anno del bue, giusto giusto, siamo proprio carne da macello.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Intanto a Otto e Mezzo, dalla Gruber, in alto il titolo dell'argomento "Italia prudente, Trump incosciente". Che informazione imparziale!


----------



## Andris (6 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto a Otto e Mezzo, dalla Gruber, in alto il titolo dell'argomento "Italia prudente, Trump incosciente". Che informazione imparziale!



quando è diventato presidente sinceramente ho pensato che tutti si sarebbero messi in riga,visto che si tratta del politico più influente in Occidente,invece l'odio e l'ideologia sono talmente forti da andare contro il presidente degli Stati Uniti sistematicamente.
non è una posizione critica,perchè avviene a prescindere da persone disoneste intellettualmente.
solamente alcuni si sono rimangiati la lingua.


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando è diventato presidente sinceramente ho pensato che tutti si sarebbero messi in riga,visto che si tratta del politico più influente in Occidente,invece l'odio e l'ideologia sono talmente forti da andare contro il presidente degli Stati Uniti sistematicamente.
> non è una posizione critica,perchè avviene a prescindere da persone disoneste intellettualmente.
> solamente alcuni si sono rimangiati la lingua.



Ma non è questione di mettere in riga, ma di cambiare lavoro. Stanno continuando con la dietrologia che i sondaggi ci avevano preso perché....la Clinton ha vinto il voto popolare. Balle: i sondaggi dipingevano la Clinton come genio che vinceva con stacco gli stati in bilico e strappava pure stati da decenni repubblicani come l'Alaska. I voti in più per ottenere la maggioranza popolare sono venuti da grande affluenza da stati che erano dati sicuri ai democratici....e pure lì i sondaggi hanno fallito anche se per ragioni opposte cioè sovrastimando i repubblicani in quegli stati che invece erano stati volutamente ignorati dalla campagna elettorale!

Sono cialtroni che non diffondono informazione ma narrativa. Trump era sotto 15 punti anche a Butticoso e Sanders e lo era a Biden già a settembre 2019. La cosa assurda è che ci sono state elezioni locali nel 2019 e i repubblicani hanno vinto.....in CALIFORNIA.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma non è questione di mettere in riga, ma di cambiare lavoro. Stanno continuando con la dietrologia che i sondaggi ci avevano preso perché....la Clinton ha vinto il voto popolare. Balle: i sondaggi dipingevano la Clinton come genio che vinceva con stacco gli stati in bilico e strappava pure stati da decenni repubblicani come l'Alaska. I voti in più per ottenere la maggioranza popolare sono venuti da grande affluenza da stati che erano dati sicuri ai democratici....e pure lì i sondaggi hanno fallito anche se per ragioni opposte cioè sovrastimando i repubblicani in quegli stati che invece erano stati volutamente ignorati dalla campagna elettorale!
> 
> Sono cialtroni che non diffondono informazione ma narrativa. Trump era sotto 15 punti anche a Butticoso e Sanders e lo era a Biden già a settembre 2019. La cosa assurda è che ci sono state elezioni locali nel 2019 e i repubblicani hanno vinto.....in CALIFORNIA.


Effettivamente la narrativa sondaggistica non convince. Biden distrutto da Trump nel dibattito, ma il primo allunga. Ma soprattutto, Trump malato di Covid e Biden a +16. Ma per quale stracavolo di motivo, un candidato solo perchè malato, dovrebbe perdere consensi a favore dell'altro? Solo perchè Trump si è tolto la mascherina davanti a tutti? Mah...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Stamattina al TG5: "Frasi agghiaccianti di Trump sul Covid". Ridicoli! Neanche il PD1...ehm il TG1 è arrivato a tanto odio  .


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la narrativa sondaggistica non convince. Biden distrutto da Trump nel dibattito, ma il primo allunga. Ma soprattutto, Trump malato di Covid e Biden a +16. Ma per quale stracavolo di motivo, un candidato solo perchè malato, dovrebbe perdere consensi a favore dell'altro? Solo perchè Trump si è tolto la mascherina davanti a tutti? Mah...



La cosa assurda è che il distacco di questi sondaggi è sempre superiore a dieci da più di un punto. E hanno fatto i vari titoli "Trump in discesa più di 15 punti di differenza,.mai stato così tanto" in occasione dell'inizio della crisi covid negli usa (quindi metà aprile), all'inizio delle manifestazioni per Floyd, quando è morta RGB perché la sua morte "ha ricompattato i dem", dopo il dibattito perché "lo ha vinto Biden", dopo che Trump si è ammalato, dopo che Trump si è tolto la mascherina.

Cioè picchiata ogni volta però sono 15 punti costanti. Un po' come gli italiani nei giornali durante la seconda guerra mondiale che avanzavano sempre e ogni tanto ripiegavano, poi non si sa perché il fronte era spostato sempre più vicino anche se a leggere gli articoli sembrava fossimo giunti fino in India!


----------



## Goro (7 Ottobre 2020)

Trump, Presidente USA trattato come un scemo qualunque, non avevo mai visto qualcosa del genere


----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Se Trump perde, cosa probabile a quanto dicono, la prima cosa che succede è che verrà mollato da Melania.

A queste donne non piacciono i perdenti.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2020)

*Ieri sera, c'è stato il dibattito tra la candidata vicepresidente dem Kamala Harris ed il vicepresidente repubblicano Mike Pence. I sondaggi hanno dato la preferenza alla Harris.

Intanto, Fox News dà Biden in vantaggio su Trump al 10%.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Ottobre 2020)

Enorme affluenza nel voto per posta, tradizionalmente favorevole ai candidati democratici

È stra-palese che vincerà biden.

In ogni caso un grandissimo ringraziamento a Trump, che per 5 anni (conto anche la campagna elettorale 2015-2016) si è battuto come un leone contro media palesemente politicizzati che da anni soffiano sul fuoco di tensioni razziali, legittimandole in una narrazione a senso unico, e inchieste fasulle al limite del complottismo come quella del russiafake, il cui unico obiettivo non era Trump, ma i suoi elettori, nel tentativo di dimostrare che mai avrebbero votato Trump se non fossero stati manipolati.
Sarebbe stato certamente rieletto senza questo maledetto virus, purtroppo deve cedere alla narrazione terroristica di chi pensa che un virus trasmissibile per via aerea si possa fermare con interventi presidenziali. In America come in Italia, chi chiedeva di isolare i cinesi a gennaio era un razzista fascista, e a ottobre viene considerato alla stregua di un untore.
Spero rimanga comunque nel giro politico, ha comunque un enorme zoccolo duro di sostenitori che continuerà a seguirlo e magari a votarlo alla camera o senato.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Enorme affluenza nel voto per posta, tradizionalmente favorevole ai candidati democratici
> 
> È stra-palese che vincerà biden.
> 
> ...


Ma la mia domanda è: con questo voto per posta, i risultati li avremo già dopo la notte post-elezioni, oppure bisognerà aspettare giorni? Se il voto normale darà in vantaggio Trump e quello per posta favorirà una rimonta di Biden, il primo potrà usare la corte suprema a suo favore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma la mia domanda è: con questo voto per posta, i risultati li avremo già dopo la notte post-elezioni, oppure bisognerà aspettare giorni? Se il voto normale darà in vantaggio Trump e quello per posta favorirà una rimonta di Biden, il primo potrà usare la corte suprema a suo favore.



Penso sia come dici tu, i risultati definitivi arriveranno dopo.

Sicuramente Trump farà scoppiare qualche casino, comunque vada.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2020)

*Matano a La Vita in Diretta: "Nel dibattito tra i candidati vicepresidenti si è potuta notare Kamala Harris, donna dal grande carisma".

E si prende in giro Pence, per la mosca sulla testa durante il dibattito.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matano a La Vita in Diretta: "Nel dibattito tra i candidati vicepresidenti si è potuta notare Kamala Harris, donna dal grande carisma".
> 
> E si prende in giro Pence, per la mosca sulla testa durante il dibattito.*


Se questa è informazione imparziale  .

Onore a Claudio Pagliara, che ha difeso a spada tratta Trump dalle opinioni stucchevoli degli opinionisti lì dentro. L'unico con un pò di obiettività in Rai, quando si affrontano certe tematiche e non è facile averne il coraggio basti vedere che pure Poletti che quest'anno è fisso a La Vita in Diretta, per essere ben accetto, concorda spesso con quello che si dice quando a Rete 4 non le mandava a dire.


----------



## vota DC (8 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matano a La Vita in Diretta: "Nel dibattito tra i candidati vicepresidenti si è potuta notare Kamala Harris, donna dal grande carisma".
> 
> E si prende in giro Pence, per la mosca sulla testa durante il dibattito.*



Questa vice ha tirato fuori programmi in antitesi con quello di Biden. 

È la versione femminile del commissario Winchester dei Simpson: si è vantata di aver fatto pressione per ottenere il carcere per tutti i consumatori di marijuana e contemporaneamente ha detto che in quel periodo la fumava lei stessa di nascosto.
Ed è anche fan dei poliziotti dal grilletto facile, si è sbracciata per liberarne parecchi.

In pratica ha gli stessi difetti per la quale si è dimessa la Klobuchar al quale si può aggiungere la slealtà verso il proprio candidato presidente

Il duello era un fachiro su cui va una mosca sopra e non batte ciglio contro Hitler interpretato da Bruno Ganz. Il film Toys fa capire come avrebbe agito la Harris se la mosca fosse venuta da lei.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2020)

*Sbuca un sondaggio favorevole a Trump: Fox 35/Insider Advantage dà al presidente uscente un vantaggio di tre punti su Biden in Florida, uno degli stati chiave decisivi per l'elezione.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sbuca un sondaggio favorevole a Trump: Fox 35/Insider Advantage dà al presidente uscente un vantaggio di tre punti su Biden in Florida, uno degli stati chiave decisivi per l'elezione.*


Altro dato favorevole a Trump che ho trovato ora. Leggo su RCP che, rispetto a quattro anni fa, negli stati chiave Trump ha 0.5 punti in più. Considerando che è fuorigioco per il covid, non è una notizia tanto sfavorevole per lui. Intanto, da sabato farà dei comizi in Florida e Pennsylvania. Penso, comunque, che nella settimana delle elezioni Trump ridurrà il distacco di molto, seppur senza superare Biden almeno nei sondaggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altro dato favorevole a Trump che ho trovato ora. Leggo su RCP che, rispetto quattro anni fa, negli stati chiave Trump ha 0.5 punti in più. Considerando che è fuorigioco per il covid, non è una notizia tanto sfavorevole per lui. Intanto, da sabato farà dei comizi in Florida e Pennsylvania. Penso, comunque, che nella settimana delle elezioni Trump ridurrà il distacco di molto, seppur senza superare Biden almeno nei sondaggi.



Leggevo su alcuni forum politici americani che nella Rust Belt, ovvero Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin e anche Minnesota, nelle registrazioni per le elezioni (in America bisogna registrarsi per votare), il flusso è favorevole a Trump.

Ma non è comunque una certezza. In Florida nelle elezioni di midterm i repubblicani hanno vinto il voto popolare sia per governo statale che senato. È uno swing state, ma tende a destra. Trump poi è votato in modo plebiscitario dai cubani.


----------



## Didaco (9 Ottobre 2020)

I sondaggi per le presidenziali USA storicamente lasciano il tempo che trovano. Vi ricordate degli opinion polls del 2016? Erano tutti daccordo su una larga vittoria della Clinton.
Io penso che ci siano diversi fattori a favore di Trump:
- Solitamente il presidente uscente viene confermato. 
- Nonostante i 74 anni di Trump, i Dem sono riusciti nell'impresa di trovare un candidato più anziano.
- Biden-Harris in ogni dibattito si rifanno alla presidenza Obama. Ho i miei dubbi che i cittadini americani guardino a quegli anni di crescita lenta e interventi militari a destra e manca con nostalgia.
- Penso che in epoca Covid, quella della stabilità sia l'esigenza più sentita, molto più del cambiamento.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2020)

Didaco ha scritto:


> I sondaggi per le presidenziali USA storicamente lasciano il tempo che trovano. Vi ricordate degli opinion polls del 2016? Erano tutti daccordo su una larga vittoria della Clinton.
> Io penso che ci siano diversi fattori a favore di Trump:
> - Solitamente il presidente uscente viene confermato.
> - Nonostante i 74 anni di Trump, i Dem sono riusciti nell'impresa di trovare un candidato più anziano.
> ...


Sì, può darsi anche che succeda come la rielezione di Emiliano in Puglia. La gente, inizialmente si mostra arrabbiata per il presidente attuale, ma quando andrà realmente a votare penserà che alla fine è più ragionevole che rimanga lui, piuttosto di mettere un altro probabilmente peggiore.

In ogni caso, non ho alcun dubbio che Trump prenderà comunque un sacco di voti e, se perderà, lo sarà di poco. Ha già dimostrato di avere una fortissima maggioranza silenziosa che lo sostiene.

La domanda mia è: ma siete sicuri della vittoria di Trump in Florida? Nelle ultime due elezioni il vincitore ha sempre vinto con un margine ristretto lì e nel 2012 a vincere fu Obama e non il repubblicano Romney con lo 0,9%, mentre nel 2016 vinse Trump con poco più dell'1%. No, perchè solitamente chi vince lì, alla fine vince le elezioni.


----------



## vota DC (9 Ottobre 2020)

Per farvi capire lo schifo dei media dopo tutto il silenzio o persino l'approvazione delle violenze antifa (tre ragazzini neri uccisi nella sola Seattle con tanto di rivendicazione) ci si aspetta che sottolineano le violenze compiute dall'altra parte perché c'è sempre il ******* di turno......invece

I media hanno accusato Trump di avere incitato il tentato rapimento del governatore del Michigan da parte di un gruppo guidato da Brandon Caserta! Googlare pure, faccia da punkabbestia e discorsi con tanto di bandiera anarchica come sfondo.
E durante il dibattito hanno scassato Trump di prendere le distanze dal gruppo suprematista bianco guidato da Enrique Tarrio!

Siamo all'assurdo di violenza a senso univoco protetta dai media, quando ci sono le mele marce da una parte i media enfatizzano subito....solo che viene fuori che sono sempre gli stessi! Tipo la figura dei lanciatori di uova piddini solo che succede regolarmente!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per farvi capire lo schifo dei media dopo tutto il silenzio o persino l'approvazione delle violenze antifa (tre ragazzini neri uccisi nella sola Seattle con tanto di rivendicazione) ci si aspetta che sottolineano le violenze compiute dall'altra parte perché c'è sempre il ******* di turno......invece
> 
> I media hanno accusato Trump di avere incitato il tentato rapimento del governatore del Michigan da parte di un gruppo guidato da Brandon Caserta! Googlare pure, faccia da punkabbestia e discorsi con tanto di bandiera anarchica come sfondo.
> E durante il dibattito hanno scassato Trump di prendere le distanze dal gruppo suprematista bianco guidato da Enrique Tarrio!
> ...



Forse mi sbaglio, ma sei tu che una volta avevi detto di seguire il forum americano di videogiochi Resetera?

No perché quello è un esempio che mi fa molta, molta paura per il livello a cui potrebbe scendere questa società a livello globale.
Non paura, è dire poco, ne sono terrorizzato.
Trump è evidentemente la persona più democratica del mondo se ancora non ha fatto cancellare quel sito. Forse da noi quel sito sarebbe addirittura condannato dal PD.

La società americana si sta plasmando tutta su quel modello e l'Europa è pronta ad importare quel modo di pensare. Non differente da quello di assassini o terroristi.


----------



## admin (9 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Matano a La Vita in Diretta: "Nel dibattito tra i candidati vicepresidenti si è potuta notare Kamala Harris, donna dal grande carisma".
> 
> E si prende in giro Pence, per la mosca sulla testa durante il dibattito.*



Ecco perchè continua a lavorare, MatanA


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2020)

*Il dottor Sean Conley, medico della Casa Bianca: "Trump non è più contagioso".*


----------



## Igor91 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forse mi sbaglio, ma sei tu che una volta avevi detto di seguire il forum americano di videogiochi Resetera?
> 
> No perché quello è un esempio che mi fa molta, molta paura per il livello a cui potrebbe scendere questa società a livello globale.
> Non paura, è dire poco, ne sono terrorizzato.
> ...



A quindi non sono il solo pazzo a sostenere Trump?? Felice di leggerti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> A quindi non sono il solo pazzo a sostenere Trump?? Felice di leggerti



Da osservatore esterno penso semplicemente che Trump non sia il demonio che vogliono presentare.
Ha decisamente cannato la gestione Covid, questo sì.

Ma tra Trump e Bidet vedo una minaccia ben peggiore in quest'ultimo. Non per il personaggio in sé, figuriamoci, è un vecchietto innocuo.
Ma per tutto il carrozzone che regge la sua candidatura, dai BLM/Antifa ai nazi-progressisti, dai cancel culture filo ISIS agli innamorati cinesi.

L'Europa ha la triste tendenza a importare le cavolate americane, lo vediamo dai tempi di Halloween.
Ho il terrore di quel che succederebbe con una vittoria di Bidet, specialmente con governi come il nostro che sbavano all'idea di imporre un certo modo di pensare.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il dottor Sean Conley, medico della Casa Bianca: "Trump non è più contagioso".*



deve tornare a fare dibattiti televisivi.
Biden è come Bersani,in tv non ha armi per spuntarla


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2020)

*Trump: "Sono immune al Covid, forse per sempre".*


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trump: "Sono immune al Covid, forse per sempre".*



twitter glielo segnala come "pericoloso"
pazzesca questa politica dei social,arrivano a censurare il presidente USA


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2020)

Mike Pompeo,segretario di stato USA:

"*Prima delle elezioni verranno pubblicate altre email di Hillary Clinton.
Le abbiamo,gli americani le vedranno.
Il Dipartimento di Stato lavora per questo.
Lo faremo in maniera di proteggere le fonti di intelligence
Ricordate che c'erano informazioni classificate in un server di posta privata,comportamento inaccettabile"
*

Washington news


Trump ha criticato il Dipartimento per non averle ancora pubblicate.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Ottobre 2020)

*Trump: "Sono guarito grazie al Regeneron. Stiamo lavorando per farlo avere gratis a tutti, specialmente le persone anziane".

E poi dice una notizia shock: "Avremo il vaccino prima delle elezioni o subito dopo, ma nessuno sarebbe stato in grado di ottenerlo in tempi così brevi".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> twitter glielo segnala come "pericoloso"
> pazzesca questa politica dei social,arrivano a censurare il presidente USA



Però se uno tipo la gretina se ne va in giro a creare allarmismo con catastrofi ambientali imminenti ed irreversibili senza nessuna controprova scientifica va bene


----------



## varvez (13 Ottobre 2020)

Nuovo DPCM validità 30 giorni. Guarda caso fin poco dopo le (uniche) elezioni che contano davvero.
Forza Donald, distruggi questa farsa


----------



## Andris (13 Ottobre 2020)

Trump è tornato a fare comizi in pubblico con masse di persone accorse,nonostante il no dei virologi USA a cui ha risposto: "La cura non può essere peggiore del problema stesso" riguardo i contraccolpi socio-economici
Florida e Pennsylvania

nel frattempo gaffe di Biden che ha detto in Ohio di essere in corsa per il Senato


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Trump è tornato a fare comizi in pubblico con masse di persone accorse,nonostante il no dei virologi USA a cui ha risposto: "La cura non può essere peggiore del problema stesso" riguardo i contraccolpi socio-economici
> Florida e Pennsylvania
> 
> nel frattempo gaffe di Biden che ha detto in Ohio di essere in corsa per il Senato



Bidet non si è sbagliato..lo sanno anche i sassi che sarebbe un presidente di facciata telecomandato da una regia..ma lo vedete? è un vecchio bacucco senza le OO...cosa volete che decida? Vi pare che uno così abbia la forza di dare una linea ad un paese?
è il classico presidente di passaggio..se vince farà un mandato anonimo e tra 4 anni si ricandiderà riconsegnando il paese ai Repubblicani


----------



## Andris (15 Ottobre 2020)

Obama farà gli ultimi comizi elettorali con Biden negli stati in bilico.
la moglie invece non si presenterà.

lo staff democratico teme il ricorso degli avvocati di Trump sul voto per posta negli swing states,infatti ora stanno mandando mail a profusione ai militanti per far andare alle urne fisicamente.

il ministro della giustizia Barr ha eliminato il divieto per i procuratori di indagare per sospette frodi elettorali anche prima del 3 novembre,quindi si potranno accusare elettori e contestare errori ai seggi.


nel frattempo riguardo la Corte Suprema la futura giudce Barrett ha resistito per 10 ore di test al Senato senza sbavature,soprattutto Kamala Harris ha fatto propaganda elettorale (monologo su aborto e Obamacare) ed è stata criticata da tutti compresi i democratici per aver perso di vista il suo ruolo.
ha confermato competenza e richiamo alla Costituzionale originaria,come il defunto giudice Scalia (magari ci fosse questa visione nella magistratura e giustizia italiane,cioè applicare ciò che è scritto senza interpretare)
non dovrebbero esserci problemi per la sua conferma


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2020)

L'imparziale Rai News 24 di Di Bella. Lo stesso canale che, durante il dibattito tra i due, metteva in sovrimpressione solo le dichiarazioni di Biden.


----------



## zamp2010 (16 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'imparziale Rai News 24 di Di Bella. Lo stesso canale che, durante il dibattito tra i due, metteva in sovrimpressione solo le dichiarazioni di Biden.



Ormai i vari Media sono contro Trump, o almeno fanno il loro lavoro a fare la percezione.
E il loro lavoro per dare Trump come sbavaldo.

Ieri ho visto un Town Hall sul NBA e la conduttrice era estramamente CONTRO Trump, parlava in maniera assurda. 
La gente ormai penso che si stanno aprendo l'occhi...

Biden e Kamala fanno ridere e basta.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Notiziona. Il distacco in Florida tra Biden e Trump, uno degli stati chiave più fondamentali per la vittoria, per RCP è meno ed 2%. Con la Clinton, 4 anni esatti fa era quasi del 4% a favore della seconda e poi sappiamo come è andata a finire.

Il voto popolare dà Trump per spacciato anche se pure lì il distacco si è ridotto a meno del 10% dopo la guarigione di Trump, quelli per gli stati chiave sono più favorevoli per il presidente uscente. Biden è distanziato sì, di 4,5 punti percentuali, ma quattro anni fa negli swing states la Clinton aveva quasi l'1% in più rispetto a Trump. 

In sintesi, i sondaggi degli swing states capovolgono la situazione.


----------



## Andris (16 Ottobre 2020)

i dirigenti di facebook e twitter verranno chiamati a rapporto dal Senato per la censura.

Trump minaccia di mettere mano al documento del 1996 sotto la presidenza Clinton per cui i social non si prendono la responsabilità di ciò che avviene online dai propri utilizzatori finali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> i dirigenti di facebook e twitter verranno chiamati a rapporto dal Senato per la censura.
> 
> Trump minaccia di mettere mano al documento del 1996 sotto la presidenza Clinton per cui i social non si prendono la responsabilità di ciò che avviene online dai propri utilizzatori finali.



L'altrimenti detta "responsabilità oggettiva" è una facciata per perseguire altri fini, fini che non hanno nulla di morale.


----------



## vota DC (16 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Notiziona. Il distacco in Florida tra Biden e Trump, uno degli stati chiave più fondamentali per la vittoria, per RCP è meno ed 2%. Con la Clinton, 4 anni esatti fa era quasi del 4% a favore della seconda e poi sappiamo come è andata a finire.
> 
> Il voto popolare dà Trump per spacciato anche se pure lì il distacco si è ridotto a meno del 10% dopo la guarigione di Trump, quelli per gli stati chiave sono più favorevoli per il presidente uscente. Biden è distanziato sì, di 4,5 punti percentuali, ma quattro anni fa negli swing states la Clinton aveva quasi l'1% in più rispetto a Trump.
> 
> In sintesi, i sondaggi degli swing states capovolgono la situazione.



Segnalo anche uno studio di Moore riguardo il Michigan secondo il quale la campagna è del 2020 è stata peggiore che nel 2016. Moore è per Sanders ma personalmente preferisce Biden alla Clinton perché questa è neocon e ha supportato tutte le guerre di Bush quindi non ha interesse a fare apparire la Clinton migliore.
In pratica ha detto che la Clinton ha fornito scarsa presenza nel 2016 mentre nel 2020 gli interventi sono stati esclusivamente nel lisciare il pelo ai politici repubblicani scontenti. Hanno rifiutato di ascoltare i neri mandando a quel paese la questione dell'acqua avvelenata di Flint. Quindi si passa da scarsa quantità a scarsa qualità e propaganda controproducente


Altro fattore interessante è il partito libertario. Nel 2016 era retto da un ex repubblicano molto stile Ron Paul e ha preso il 3% negli swing state (i famigerati verdi accusati di aver rubato la vittoria a Hillary hanno preso 1%), il leader attuale del partito libertario corteggia BLM e gli elettori dem (mentre Johnson leader nel 2016 fu uno di quelli a dire "all lives matter").
Se non altro Biden se perde avrà come alibi i verdi e i libertari che potrebbero rubargli veramente voti mentre la scorsa tornata i primi furono ininfluenti e i secondi presero i voti di Trump.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2020)

In Florida, Trump sta per raggiungere Biden nei sondaggi (solo +1 nella media RCP) e negli swing states è messo meglio rispetto a quattro anni fa ed alla fine vinse in tutti quegli stati. La tendenza, voto popolare a parte, sembra proprio in linea, se non migliore, con quanto accaduto alle precedenti elezioni con Trump in grande rimonta sulla Clinton. 

Intanto giovedì ultimo dibattito, con i microfoni che verranno disattivati quando al candidato non spetta la parola, in modo da evitare le interruzioni del confronto precedente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Florida, Trump sta per superare Biden nei sondaggi (solo +1 nella media RCP) e nel sondaggio totale degli swing states è messo meglio rispetto a quattro anni fa ed alla fine vinse in tutti quegli stati. La tendenza, voto popolare a parte, sembra proprio in linea con quattro anni fa con Trump in grande rimonta.
> 
> Intanto giovedì ultimo dibattito, con i microfoni che verranno disattivati quando al candidato non spetta la parola, in modo da evitare le interruzioni del confronto precedente.



Inoltre la moderatrice ha deciso di escludere la politica estera dal dibattito, chiaramente per evitare di mettere in difficoltà biden.
Scandaloso


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Inoltre la moderatrice ha deciso di escludere la politica estera dal dibattito, chiaramente per evitare di mettere in difficoltà biden.
> Scandaloso


I dibattiti sono ininfluenti ho notato, i comizi invece pare che siano più fondamentali. Infatti, dopo che Trump è andato in Florida, i sondaggi lì ora gli vanno quasi tutti a favore. E comunque, non sottovalutiamo il ciuffo biondo, ha la sua maggioranza silenziosa ed un grande potere comunicativo. Anche i media, negli ultimi tempi, faticano a parlare di vittoria di Biden visto che negli swing states è sì in vantaggio, ma con un margine inferiore rispetto alla Clinton che poi perse. In particolare in Florida, la Clinton nei sondaggi era oltre il 3% su Trump, Biden solo +1% e tra pochi giorni, forse, avverrà la rimonta definitiva di Trump.


----------



## vota DC (20 Ottobre 2020)

Altro interessante paragone rispetto a 4 anni fa. Vi ricordate la promessa di Madonna? Questo anno Brittney Cooper ha minacciato lo sciopero del sesso con i neri se questi non votano Biden.


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2020)

in Pennsylvania,stato in bilico dove vinse di poco Trump nel 2016,verranno contegiati anche i voti arrivati per posta dopo l'election day fino a tre giorni di tempo e con timbri poco leggibili.
esultano i dem
il giudice Roberts,nominato da Bush junior,ha tradito i repubblicani e,con il pareggio alla Corte Suprema,sono rimaste le regole vigenti contestate


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Ottobre 2020)

Biden a valanga (purtroppo)


----------



## fabri47 (20 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Pennsylvania,stato in bilico dove vinse di poco Trump nel 2016,verranno contegiati anche i voti arrivati per posta dopo l'election day fino a tre giorni di tempo e con timbri poco leggibili.
> esultano i dem
> il giudice Roberts,nominato da Bush junior,ha tradito i repubblicani e,con il pareggio alla Corte Suprema,sono rimaste le regole vigenti contestate


Ma solo in Pennsylvania si vota per posta?


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma solo in Pennsylvania si vota per posta?



no,ma interessava là perchè stato in bilico (Trump vinse per poche migliaia di voti la volta scorsa)

questo dimostra che sia cruciale anche mettere un altro giudice conservatore alla Corte Suprema.
da questo punto di vista bene per i repubblicani che hanno respinto la mozione dei democratici al Senato di rinviare a dopo l'elezione per 48-42,si registra solo un voto contrario tra i repubblicani ed entro una settimana dovrebbe essere ufficializzata Barrett


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Endorsement del rapper ed attore 50 cent per Trump. Nel criticare il piano fiscale di Biden ha detto :"I don't want to be a 20 cent"

Beh


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2020)

*Il repubblicano Tom Del Beccaro a Fox News: "10 foglie di tè mi dicono che una nuova vittoria a sorpresa di Trump è in vista".*


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2020)

Per me rivince Trump, mi sbilancio.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2020)

È uscita la notizia che Biden probabilmente aumenterà le tasse anche a coloro che guadagnano meno di 400.000 dollari. Un bello schiaffone alla classe medio-bassa  . Cmq non so voi, ma sto avendo il sentore che Trump alla fine la sfangherà pure stavolta. Alla fine Biden ha forte solo l'argomento gestione Covid, ma in economia cos'ha da proporre?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Intanto c'è un articolo di David Catron su Spectator.org, che parla del fatto se gli elettori neri ed ispanici rivoterebbero Trump, ma soprattutto evidenzia come il supporto dei neri verso Biden è inferiore rispetto a quanti ne avevano Clinton e Obama. E non è un dato di poco conto, visto che, come spiegato nello stesso articolo, nel midwest (Michigan, Minnesota, and Wisconsin) i democratici possono vincere solo grazie ad un grande supporto dei neri.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

*Stanotte, dalle ore 03:00, in diretta su Rai 1 e Rai 3, in simulcast con Rai News 24, e Sky TG24, il secondo e ultimo dibattito tra Donald Trump e Joe Biden.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stanotte, dalle ore 03:00, in diretta su Rai 1 e Rai 3, in simulcast con Rai News 24, e La7, il secondo e ultimo dibattito tra Donald Trump e Joe Biden.*



Domani non lavoro quindi se mi gira me lo guardo


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2020)

Obama sta tirando la volata a Biden,più aggressivo lui che il candidato
ancora una volta non una parola sul programma elettorale,tutto concentrato contro Trump

fa ridere che accusi Trump di distruggere la reputazione internazionale quando in 4 anni gli unici cittadini a protestare contro di lui sono stati i palestinesi per la sua azione pro Israele.
al tempo di Obama si perdeva il conto delle "rivoluzioni colorate" nate per volere degli USA e delle bandiere a stelle e strisce bruciate nel mondo.

Obama dimentica che Trump ha completato il ritiro dall'Afghanistan siglando una storica pace.
una delle guerre più folli della storia in un paese dove nessuno potrebbe vincere

unico errore in politica estera per me di Trump è quando sottovaluta gli effetti del clima,ma è in buona compagnia.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stanotte, dalle ore 03:00, in diretta su Rai 1 e Rai 3, in simulcast con Rai News 24, e Sky TG24, il secondo e ultimo dibattito tra Donald Trump e Joe Biden.*


Trump può sfruttare l'argomento tassazione a suo favore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo non confermino Trump che è stata una vera e propria calamità. Senza parlare della gestione Covid.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo non confermino Trump che è stata una vera e propria calamità. Senza parlare della gestione Covid.



Ha stato Salvini, Melona e Trump.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo non confermino Trump che è stata una vera e propria calamità. Senza parlare della gestione Covid.



Scusa Lollo, per curiosità, ma mi dici esattamente che "calamità" sarebbe stato Trump?
A parte i media che lo hanno attaccato di continuo creando casi anche dove non c'erano, e la scoppio del movimento BLM (che non vedo le colpe di Trump) e le femministe inacidite che ogni 3x2 lo accusano...per il resto, per la gente normale che fa la propria vita, Trump che calamità è stato?

Prima del Covid l'economia USA era ripartita alla grande, in politica estera ha gestito la questione coreana e si è mosso senza fare guerre (pareva che fosse il pazzoide col dito sul pulsante rosso)

Sinceramente, come sempre la stampa alimenta miti fasulli (l'incapace Obama rappresentato come grande statista) e crea spettri inesistenti (Trump il pazzo guerrafondaio, misogino e razzista)..la verità è che ha fatto tutto nella norma e ha rimesso gli USA al loro ruolo, mentre Biden sarebbe un presidente con la consistenza di un ectoplasma..non il massimo per un occidente che si appresta ad affrontare nei prossimi anni lo scontro col modello cinese


----------



## mandraghe (22 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa Lollo, per curiosità, ma mi dici esattamente che "calamità" sarebbe stato Trump?
> A parte i media che lo hanno attaccato di continuo creando casi anche dove non c'erano, e la scoppio del movimento BLM (che non vedo le colpe di Trump) e le femministe inacidite che ogni 3x2 lo accusano...per il resto, per la gente normale che fa la propria vita, Trump che calamità è stato?
> 
> Prima del Covid l'economia USA era ripartita alla grande, in politica estera ha gestito la questione coreana e si è mosso senza fare guerre (pareva che fosse il pazzoide col dito sul pulsante rosso)
> ...



E' odiato perché spara ******* a ruota su Twitter e non si schiera apertamente contro i suprematisti bianchi, ma a conti fatti è stato un presidente molto migliore di Obama su quasi tutti i livelli. Come sempre la stampa sinistroide è abile a creare miti e mostri, come fece a suo tempo con lo psicopatico di Guevara e tanti altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo non confermino Trump che è stata una vera e propria calamità. Senza parlare della gestione Covid.



Sarebbe la gioia piú grande di questo triste 2020.
Per me é l’emblema di cosa non deve essere un uomo, prima di un leader, rappresenta tutti i valori negativi e sbagliati (per me). Meglio di lui anche pluto.

Spero non solo in una sconfitta, ma in una umiliazione elettorale, i suoi valori devono essere spazzati via.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la gioia piú grande di questo triste 2020.
> Per me é l’emblema di cosa non deve essere un uomo, prima di un leader, rappresenta tutti i valori negativi e sbagliati (per me). Meglio di lui anche pluto.
> 
> Spero non solo in una sconfitta, ma in una umiliazione elettorale, i suoi valori devono essere spazzati via.



Anche tu.

Ammazza che violenza, oh. Addirittura da spazzare via neanche fosse Hitler.

Comunque è stato l'unico che si era offerto di aiutare economicamente l'Itaglia. I grandi valori europei e cinesi, invece, quelli sì che sono da preservare.


----------



## Didaco (22 Ottobre 2020)

Trump, di gran lunga, il miglior presidente USA dai tempi di Reagan. Chi spera in una vittoria di Sleepy Joe, è palesemente affetto da autolesionismo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Io sono sicuro al 99,98% che se vince Biden 
Il giorno dopo vanno in guerra 
Anche perché esploderà una bolla assai grande

Grazie USA x questa nuova crisi finanziaria mondiale,forse per questo hanno ingigantito il covid.x mascherare questo nuovo cataclisma economico che sarebbe arrivato anche senza virus..

Questa nn sarà una crisi ma LA crisi 
Senza precedenti ragazzi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche tu.
> 
> Ammazza che violenza, oh. Addirittura da spazzare via neanche fosse Hitler.
> 
> Comunque è stato l'unico che si era offerto di aiutare economicamente l'Itaglia. I grandi valori europei e cinesi, invece, quelli sì che sono da preservare.



Si, secondo me valori da preservare sono quelli europei.
Parere personale, ovviamente, non penso condiviso da piú, almeno tra di noi.

Mica dico di ucciderlo. Dico di batterlo sonoramente alle elezioni.
Spero ardentemente che sia cosí.


----------



## carletto87 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la gioia piú grande di questo triste 2020.
> Per me é l’emblema di cosa non deve essere un uomo, prima di un leader, rappresenta tutti i valori negativi e sbagliati (per me). Meglio di lui anche pluto.
> 
> Spero non solo in una sconfitta, ma in una umiliazione elettorale, i suoi valori devono essere spazzati via.



Quoto forte.

Tra i tanti valori negativi c'è una incredibile incapacità di vedere altro da sè, di realizzare ci sia qualcosa di diverso, di comprendere l'alterità e di accettarla. Tutto quello che è diverso dal proprio "modo" non è una scelta o un modo di guardare alla vita, ma sicuramente una illusione, una macchia, un errore che va schernito e corretto e un nemico che va riformato. Niente sfumature. Soltanto affermazioni tranchant. Quello che va oltre è certamente uno sbaglio.
E risalendo la corrente si ritorna sempre a quelle ideologie totalitarie, oppressive, ai "o con noi o contro di noi" e ci si sorprende sempre perchè si utilizzi _quel termine_ lì nel descrivere certi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, secondo me valori da preservare sono quelli europei.
> Parere personale, ovviamente, non penso condiviso da piú, almeno tra di noi.
> 
> Mica dico di ucciderlo. Dico di batterlo sonoramente alle elezioni.
> Spero ardentemente che sia cosí.



E secondo te Bidet quali valori europei rappresenterebbe?..Parliamo sempre di ammerignani, sono diversi da noi, hanno la loro cultura...e tra l'altro adesso emerge che pure Biden è un bel furfante, vai a leggere di suo figlio..
Ma poi lo stesso Obama, che fake colossale..da nero era visto dagli illusi tipo l'uomo degli ultimi..sti c.... è uno che va a fare conferenze in cui non dice una seg4 a botte di 150mila euro al colpo..

Trump non piace ai globalisti perché è una mina impazzita, ecco perché la stampa lo denigra anche se non fa nulla..ma non doveva essere un guerrafondaio? Non doveva levare i diritti alle donne? non doveva iniziare persecuzioni razziali? Tutti spauracchi gettati in facci alla gente per creare il lupo cattivo..alla fine è solo uno spaccone, ma non si è mai spinto oltre e di economia ne capisce certo più del suo avversario


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Quoto forte.
> 
> Tra i tanti valori negativi c'è una incredibile incapacità di vedere altro da sè, di realizzare ci sia qualcosa di diverso, di comprendere l'alterità e di accettarla. Tutto quello che è diverso dal proprio "modo" non è una scelta o un modo di guardare alla vita, ma sicuramente una illusione, una macchia, un errore che va schernito e corretto e un nemico che va riformato. Niente sfumature. Soltanto affermazioni tranchant. Quello che va oltre è certamente uno sbaglio.
> E risalendo la corrente si ritorna sempre a quelle ideologie totalitarie, oppressive, ai "o con noi o contro di noi" e ci si sorprende sempre perchè si utilizzi _quel termine_ lì nel descrivere certi atteggiamenti.



Sempre la solita retorica che "ferisce più la lingua della spada"...ovviamente filosofia da 4 soldi di chi non ha mai assaggiato davvero la spada...


----------



## enigmistic02 (22 Ottobre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Quoto forte.
> 
> Tra i tanti valori negativi c'è una incredibile incapacità di vedere altro da sè, di realizzare ci sia qualcosa di diverso, di comprendere l'alterità e di accettarla. Tutto quello che è diverso dal proprio "modo" non è una scelta o un modo di guardare alla vita, ma sicuramente una illusione, una macchia, un errore che va schernito e corretto e un nemico che va riformato. Niente sfumature. Soltanto affermazioni tranchant. Quello che va oltre è certamente uno sbaglio.
> E risalendo la corrente si ritorna sempre a quelle ideologie totalitarie, oppressive, ai "o con noi o contro di noi" e ci si sorprende sempre perchè si utilizzi _quel termine_ lì nel descrivere certi atteggiamenti.



Retorica di talune circostanze a parte, quello che descrivi mi sembra esattamente l'atteggiamento in concreto delle sinistre radical di tutto il mondo, che dal giorno successivo alla perdita di un'elezione, in barba alla democrazia di cui si effigiano nel nome, non perdono il minimo tempo a scendere anche violentemente in piazza, etichettare l'avversario nonché il suo elettore e manipolare l'attualità quotidiana.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Bidet sarebbe la pietra tombale.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si, secondo me valori da preservare sono quelli europei.
> Parere personale, ovviamente, non penso condiviso da piú, almeno tra di noi.
> 
> Mica dico di ucciderlo. Dico di batterlo sonoramente alle elezioni.
> Spero ardentemente che sia cosí.





carletto87 ha scritto:


> Quoto forte.
> 
> Tra i tanti valori negativi c'è una incredibile incapacità di vedere altro da sè, di realizzare ci sia qualcosa di diverso, di comprendere l'alterità e di accettarla. Tutto quello che è diverso dal proprio "modo" non è una scelta o un modo di guardare alla vita, ma sicuramente una illusione, una macchia, un errore che va schernito e corretto e un nemico che va riformato. Niente sfumature. Soltanto affermazioni tranchant. Quello che va oltre è certamente uno sbaglio.
> E risalendo la corrente si ritorna sempre a quelle ideologie totalitarie, oppressive, ai "o con noi o contro di noi" e ci si sorprende sempre perchè si utilizzi _quel termine_ lì nel descrivere certi atteggiamenti.



Ideologia talmente totalitaria che non è nemmeno in grado di controllare i media di informazione.

Hai capito, sembra che questi stiano messi peggio che in Corea del Nord.

Io credo che le ideologie totalitarie le abbia proprio chi si arroga il diritto di stabilirne la natura e le manifestazioni. E credo che dovreste concentrare, sempre se vi va, la vostra attenzione sui veri regimi invece di dare addosso a Trump. Oppure è una cosa proibita proprio dall'ideologia?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stanotte, dalle ore 03:00, in diretta su Rai 1 e Rai 3, in simulcast con Rai News 24, Sky TG24 e La7, il secondo e ultimo dibattito tra Donald Trump e Joe Biden.*


.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ma dello scandalo del laptop del figlio di Biden non se ne parla in Italia? Son tutti da sbattere in galera sti Dem, ormai sono scoperti, per quello hanno accelerato i riots e vincesse Trump -come è probabile- non accetteranno il risultato iniziando una guerra civile. In New Jersey stanno per aprire le carceri a migliaia di detenuti nei prossimi giorni... d'altronde già le "manifestazioni pacifiche" sono piene di ex galeotti appena liberati, come quello che stava per uccidere KR, ma il ragazzo innocente è in galera, mentre il suo assalitore è libero di scorrazzare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma dello scandalo del laptop del figlio di Biden non se ne parla in Italia? Son tutti da sbattere in galera sti Dem, ormai sono scoperti, per quello hanno accelerato i riots e vincesse Trump -come è probabile- non accetteranno il risultato iniziando una guerra civile. In New Jersey stanno per aprire le carceri a migliaia di detenuti nei prossimi giorni... d'altronde già le "manifestazioni pacifiche" sono piene di ex galeotti appena liberati, come quello che stava per uccidere KR, ma il ragazzo innocente è in galera, mentre il suo assalitore è libero di scorrazzare.



I repubblicani non è che siano tanto meglio. Secondo me i due peggiori presidenti della storia usa sono repubblicani, i due Bush.
Obama è solo un fenomeno mediatico, poteva avere considerazione solo in un'America ossessionata dal politicamente corretto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I repubblicani non è che siano tanto meglio. Secondo me i due peggiori presidenti della storia usa sono repubblicani, i due Bush.
> Obama è solo un fenomeno mediatico, poteva avere considerazione solo in un'America ossessionata dal politicamente corretto



Che avrebbero fatto i Rep? a parte che il GOP è ancora ostile a Trump, non vanno considerati una cosa unica e Trump era democratico fino a pochi anni fa. Il Russia-gate si è rivelato una montatura com'era chiaro da principio e chi l'ha montato andrebbe arrestato. Ma con Biden adesso ci sono scandali ben più grandi, senza contare gli scandali dei Clinton.
Poi sta Kamaiala che sorridente dice che i riots non si fermeranno e che non si devono fermare?? Incitano alla violenza per motivi politici e razzisti e nessuno li ferma.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

Twitter e FB, e YT, e Google, stanno cercando di influire sulle elezioni. Twitter ha appena cambiato, rendendolo problematico, il retweet; cercando di fermare la diffusione dello scandalo... per non parlare dei MSM corrotti... son pronti decine di processi per sti criminali.
https: // twitter. com/ johnrobertsFox/status/1319223988455878659
https: // thefederalist. com/ 2020/10/20/twitter-is-nuking-retweets-until-after-the-election/


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che pure i sondaggi sono truccatissimi, cioè lo sono ma oggi ho notato una vera e propria evidenza. Questa mattina c'era un sondaggio su RCP della IBD/TIPP che dava Biden a +2 nel voto popolare. Poi, oggi stesso, è stato cambiato in +4. Mah...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Ottobre 2020)

Trump viene dato in vantaggio in un collegio elettorale del Maine, quello più rurale. Contate che lo vinse pure nel 2016. Mette in evidenza un trend di voto a grandissima maggioranza per Trump nelle zone suburbane della Rust Belt. Se Trump fa man bassa lì, gli Stati potrebbero essere veramente con un risultato sul filo di lana.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

Quando mi passano un tweet non si apre, dei fare refresh... adesso per rivedere sto tweet ho dovuto ricaricare la pagina tre volte. 

https: // twitter. com/ rooshv/status/1300960971897417738

Invadono i ristoranti e nessuno fa niente, ti lasciano in balìa di ste bestie

https:// twitter. com/ tr00puRR/status/1309676950080884736


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Scusate, volevo avvertirvi che il dibattito su La7 NON andrà in onda, a differenza del primo dove venne trasmesso. Aggiorno il post.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stanotte, dalle ore 03:00, in diretta su Rai 1 e Rai 3, in simulcast con Rai News 24, e Sky TG24, il secondo e ultimo dibattito tra Donald Trump e Joe Biden.*


.


----------



## vota DC (22 Ottobre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Quoto forte.
> 
> Tra i tanti valori negativi c'è una incredibile incapacità di vedere altro da sè, di realizzare ci sia qualcosa di diverso, di comprendere l'alterità e di accettarla. Tutto quello che è diverso dal proprio "modo" non è una scelta o un modo di guardare alla vita, ma sicuramente una illusione, una macchia, un errore che va schernito e corretto e un nemico che va riformato. Niente sfumature. Soltanto affermazioni tranchant. Quello che va oltre è certamente uno sbaglio.
> E risalendo la corrente si ritorna sempre a quelle ideologie totalitarie, oppressive, ai "o con noi o contro di noi" e ci si sorprende sempre perchè si utilizzi _quel termine_ lì nel descrivere certi atteggiamenti.



Trump è quello che cambia idea a seconda di come si alza. 
Il suo partito è meno variegato di quello democratico ma tutti sono rappresentati. Pence non è assolutamente trumpiano ed è suo vice. I Rino come Romney entrano ed escono dal partito e ogni volta che rientrano hanno i posti caldi. Sono rappresentati persino gli anarcolibertari stile Pannella.
Il partito democratico ha tantissime correnti. La corrente al potere schiaccia le altre. Biden ha due vice della stessa corrente (la prima dimessa perché amica dell'uccisore di Floyd). Trump potrebbe mettere un trumpiano ovunque, invece i suoi spesso si scansano e non si candidano neppure per fare spazio ad altri in modo da favorire gli accordi. Nel partito democratico Biden pur avendo praticamente zero consenso personale ha fatto l'asso pigliatutto mentre le altre correnti i portatori d'acqua con zero ricompensa. Come sono stati ricompensati gente come Sanders e la Gabbard decisivi a riprendere il Congresso nel 2018? Con dossieraggi commissionati dai media vicini a Biden che hanno deciso che doveva vincere lui anche se già a metà 2019 o comizi suoi erano deserti.

A Trump non frega niente di niente. Fino a inizio anni 90 c'erano film e telefilm per neri che fungevano come riserve indiane. Trump appariva nel telefilm del principe di Bel Air. Negli anni 70 apriva i club ai neri: a differenza dell'autobus che fu reso pubblico ai neri quasi tutti bar e attività private erano riservate a bianchi o neri. Trump il primo a farli misti.
Biden nella stessa epoca difendeva l'apartheid nelle università.

Che poi l'accusa di essere poco inclusivo viene sempre assieme all'accusa di cancellazione. Mai visto invocare la cancel culture senza farsi scudo della storia dell'inclusivita'.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2020)

*Secondo un sondaggio CNN, è Biden a vincere il secondo e ultimo dibattito televisivo contro Trump con una percentuale del 53% contro il 39% dell'avversario e presidente uscente. Una crescita, comunque, per Trump in quanto nel precedente dibattito ottenne il 28% contro il 60% del candidato democratico.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo dibattito integrale


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Ottobre 2020)

Fox assegna la vittoria a Trump, e anche la cnn nonostante il sondaggio effettuato su un campione selezionato, ha ammesso che a prevalere è stato Trump, molto più ficcante su tutti i temi.
L'impressione, netta, è che senza covid biden non avrebbe avuto niente da dire.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Fox assegna la vittoria a Trump, e anche la cnn nonostante il sondaggio effettuato su un campione selezionato, ha ammesso che a prevalere è stato Trump, molto più ficcante su tutti i temi.
> L'impressione, netta, è che senza covid biden non avrebbe avuto niente da dire.


Stesse percentuali tra l'altro, quelle CNN, dell'ultimo dibattito tra Trump e Clinton, con la differenza che Biden ha un +1 rispetto alla Clinton che ebbe un 52%. Comunque la storia USA ci insegna, che se un candidato presidente non ha un programma economico credibile non può mai essere eletto. Biden su quel piano vi pare efficace? Pochi giorni fa è uscita pure la storia che vuole aumentare le tasse. Prima ero pessimista, ma ho il sentore in questi ultimi giorni che Trump ce la farà. 

Covid o non Covid, ricordiamo che Bush venne confermato dopo che sotto la sua presidenza ci fu uno dei peggiori attacchi terroristici di sempre provocando la distruzione delle Torri Gemelle.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2020)

Trump annuncia che Israele e Sudan hanno raggiunto un accordo per normalizzare le relazioni diplomatiche.

Può far firmare tutti gli accordi di pace che vuole. Se non avrà, come Obama, milioni di morti sulla coscienza non vincerà mai il nobel.

Eh ma Trumpeee è cuerafondaioh, melio Baraccobamahh, (pluri cit. dei lobotomizzati dal regime).


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

Biden in uno degli ultimi comizi:

*"Ancora Quattro anni di George... ehm George, e saremo nella posizione che se Trump verrà rieletto ci troveremo in un mondo diverso"*

e la moglie vicino provava a suggerire il nome giusto di Trump
ormai demenza senile conclamata,se non addirittura Alzheimer

le ultime uscite molto diverse.
sempre folle enormi per Trump e Pence,mentre piccoli gruppi selezionati per Biden-Harris e addirittura car drive in Obama.

l'economia sta andando meglio del previsto con un altro forte recupero che potrebbe aiutare Trump a non parlare solo di covid.

il numero di persone che già hanno votato è da record.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Biden in uno degli ultimi comizi:
> 
> *"Ancora Quattro anni di George... ehm George, e saremo nella posizione che se Trump verrà rieletto ci troveremo in un mondo diverso"*
> 
> ...



e ci credo l'americano medio ignorante che sostiene Trump pensa che il Covid non esista.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Biden in uno degli ultimi comizi:
> 
> *"Ancora Quattro anni di George... ehm George, e saremo nella posizione che se Trump verrà rieletto ci troveremo in un mondo diverso"*


Dio mio...............Ho visto poco fa.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ci credo l'americano medio ignorante che sostiene Trump pensa che il Covid non esista.



che commento ridicolo... non confondere il negazionista con l'americano medio... molti votano Trump anche perché Bidè è una scelta peggiore.. tu forse non segui la politica Americana.. ma Biden ei Democratici a Washington avrebbero ucciso centinaia di migliaia, se non milioni, se fosse stato presidente. Avevano le stesse informazioni di Trump e non hanno fatto nulla per fermare il virus. Biden ha definito Trump uno xenofobo e un razzista per aver fermato i voli dalla Cina. Il presidente della Camera Nancy Pelosi, il governatore di New York Andrew Cuomo, il sindaco di New York City Bill DeBlasio e il leader della minoranza al Senato Chuck Schumer hanno dichiarato: Esci e fai festa, vai nei bar e vai a mangiare fuori. É sicuro...

senza contare che stanno nascondendo che Biden ha la demenza... quindi evita di fare commenti cliché per sentito dire

P.s. ho votato Trump e spero vinca


----------



## varvez (26 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ci credo l'americano medio ignorante che sostiene Trump pensa che il Covid non esista.



Commento di una superficialità incredibile.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...............Ho visto poco fa.



Ciao Fabrì posti il video qui sul forum ? grazie


----------



## varvez (26 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> che commento ridicolo... non confondere il negazionista con l'americano medio... molti votano Trump anche perché Bidè è una scelta peggiore.. tu forse non segui la politica Americana.. ma Biden ei Democratici a Washington avrebbero ucciso centinaia di migliaia, se non milioni, se fosse stato presidente. Avevano le stesse informazioni di Trump e non hanno fatto nulla per fermare il virus. Biden ha definito Trump uno xenofobo e un razzista per aver fermato i voli dalla Cina. Il presidente della Camera Nancy Pelosi, il governatore di New York Andrew Cuomo, il sindaco di New York City Bill DeBlasio e il leader della minoranza al Senato Chuck Schumer hanno dichiarato: Esci e fai festa, vai nei bar e vai a mangiare fuori. É sicuro...
> 
> senza contare che stanno nascondendo che Biden ha la demenza... quindi evita di fare commenti cliché per sentito dire
> 
> P.s. ho votato Trump e spero vinca



eh ma amico mio, qui abbiamo novelli Kissinger che conoscono per filo e per segno la classe media americana.

Tifo Trump e penso vincerà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ma così tanto per sapere, quelli che votano biden solo ed esclusivamente per il covid, cosa si aspettano dal day 1, un lockdown?
Vi rendete conto che orientare il voto solo in funzione di un epidemia è una follia? Economia, tasse, sanità, giustizia, lavoro, politica estera, però si vota solo in funzione del covid. Allucinante.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ci credo l'americano medio ignorante che sostiene Trump pensa che il Covid non esista.



Invece chi vota Gigino e Casalino è un luminare?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Per chi lo chiedeva, ecco il video della gaffe di Biden che scambia Trump per George (Bush?).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e ci credo l'americano medio ignorante che sostiene Trump pensa che il Covid non esista.





Devil man ha scritto:


> che commento ridicolo... non confondere il negazionista con l'americano medio... molti votano Trump anche perché Bidè è una scelta peggiore.. tu forse non segui la politica Americana.. ma Biden ei Democratici a Washington avrebbero ucciso centinaia di migliaia, se non milioni, se fosse stato presidente. Avevano le stesse informazioni di Trump e non hanno fatto nulla per fermare il virus. Biden ha definito Trump uno xenofobo e un razzista per aver fermato i voli dalla Cina. Il presidente della Camera Nancy Pelosi, il governatore di New York Andrew Cuomo, il sindaco di New York City Bill DeBlasio e il leader della minoranza al Senato Chuck Schumer hanno dichiarato: Esci e fai festa, vai nei bar e vai a mangiare fuori. É sicuro...
> 
> senza contare che stanno nascondendo che Biden ha la demenza... quindi evita di fare commenti cliché per sentito dire
> 
> P.s. ho votato Trump e spero vinca


Raga non litighiamo. Giusto criticare sia Trump che Biden visto che siamo in democrazia, ma facciamolo senza aggettivare negativamente chi preferisce uno dei due.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> eh ma amico mio, qui abbiamo novelli Kissinger che conoscono per filo e per segno la classe media americana.
> 
> Tifo Trump e penso vincerà.



lo spero... se no ci ritroveremo tutti qui a dire quanto era meglio Trump fra 1 anno e mezzo visto che Biden e il suo partito democratico Sostiene il regime di destra israeliano e l'apartheid in Palestina e ci ritroveremo con qualche altra guerra in medio-oriente per interessi politici... Trump ha iniziato a chiudere molti delle basi all'estero e a ritirare le truppe dal conflitto ( ricordiamolo )


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Invece chi vota Gigino e Casalino è un luminare?



non ho scritto questo.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per chi lo chiedeva, ecco il video della gaffe di Biden che scambia Trump per George (Bush?).



Ma questo è solo il fantoccio di Khillary. Lo metteranno subito da parte.


----------



## vota DC (26 Ottobre 2020)

Da noi a Conte fa uno scivolone così con tanto di video lo mostrano pure nel tg di La Setta.
Negli Usa tra CNN, Washington Post e altri media che si proclamano neutrali non hanno neanche mostrato la notizia!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Viste le immagini delle code per votare a Brooklyn.

Non degne di una democrazia, ci sarà una fila di chilometri e chilometri.

Poi difficile convincere la gente ad andare a votare... se poi il voto per posta viene osteggiato...

Chissà perchè...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Seriamente, Biden è impresentabile...un vecchio rintronato che non ha uin briciolo di idee e di OOs..

Le elezioni del presidente USa riguardano tutti, pensare all'occidente che deve uscire dalla pandemia guidati dagli USA con sto fantoccio alla Casa Bianca mi mette paura...la Cina ci sbranerà


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Viste le immagini delle code per votare a Brooklyn.
> 
> Non degne di una democrazia, ci sarà una fila di chilometri e chilometri.
> 
> ...



Il voto per posta è l'essenza dell'antidemocrazia...quanto di più manipolabile esista...tanto vale eleggere tirando in aria una monetina..


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Biden e solo un veicolo per chi sta dietro di lui, questo e chiaro. Biden di cervello ormai se ne andato.
Il problema e che se vince Trump sono il Media e i vari TG democratici che creano problemi per tutti perche e il loro lavoro dare la percezione al popolo. Per esempio, in America ogne tipo di "cura" per Covid che viene annunciato da Trump viene smesso come cura dai media e dottori democratici.

E un vero casino...


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Biden e solo un veicolo per chi sta dietro di lui, questo e chiaro. Biden di cervello ormai se ne andato.
> Il problema e che se vince Trump sono il Media e i vari TG democratici che creano problemi per tutti perche e il loro lavoro dare la percezione al popolo. Per esempio, in America ogne tipo di "cura" per Covid che viene annunciato da Trump viene smesso come cura dai media e dottori democratici.
> 
> E un vero casino...



Infatti tutte le cure sono in sospeso con il lancio a dopo l'election date perché appunto non vogliono entrare nel trita carne mediatico... Trump poteva spingere già molti di questi mettendoli sotto l'EUA ( autorizzazione all'uso di emergenza )... ma non hanno voluto rischiare..visto quello che è successo con il Remdesivir..


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me vince Biden, in un modo o nell'altro. faranno di tutto per non far vincere Trump


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Sondaggio dell'ultim'ora di Rasmussen Reports: Trump +1 su Biden nel voto popolare.*


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Infatti tutte le cure sono in sospeso con il lancio a dopo l'election date perché appunto non vogliono entrare nel trita carne mediatico... Trump poteva spingere già molti di questi mettendoli sotto l'EUA ( autorizzazione all'uso di emergenza )... ma non hanno voluto rischiare..visto quello che è successo con il Remdesivir..



Ma poi in altri paesi stanno usando queste "cure"?
Ieri ho sentito che Rino Rappuoli ha una cura per 6 mesi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sondaggio dell'ultim'ora di Rasmussen Reports: Trump +1 su Biden nel voto popolare.*



Irreale. Il voto popolare sarà vinto senza dubbio da biden.

Notizia delle ultime ore è l'endorsement del New York Post a Trump.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma poi in altri paesi stanno usando queste "cure"?
> Ieri ho sentito che Rino Rappuoli ha una cura per 6 mesi...



ci sono parecchie cure che hanno avuto ottimi risultati in fase 2 e che sono già in fase 3 inoltrata


----------



## Andris (26 Ottobre 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma poi in altri paesi stanno usando queste "cure"?
> Ieri ho sentito che Rino Rappuoli ha una cura per 6 mesi...



ha detto che le avrà a marzo da Fazio,non le ha adesso.
negli USA la Food and Drug Administration non ha ancora autorizzato l'uso sulla popolazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Biden in uno degli ultimi comizi:
> 
> *"Ancora Quattro anni di George... ehm George, e saremo nella posizione che se Trump verrà rieletto ci troveremo in un mondo diverso"*
> 
> e la moglie



Intendeva George Clooney secondo me, pensa di essere in un film 



Admin ha scritto:


> Invece chi vota Gigino e Casalino è un luminare?



"Elevato", bisogna dire "Elevato"... il termine coniato dal padre dello stupratore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il voto per posta è l'essenza dell'antidemocrazia...quanto di più manipolabile esista...tanto vale eleggere tirando in aria una monetina..



Ma magari mettere sedi che uno puó raggiungere facendo meno di 10km sui mezzi pubblici e 7 in coda a piedi.....
Se questo é quello che metti a disposizione devi dare un’alternativa.

Tra l’altro i posti con la popolazione piú povera sono anche quelli dove le sedi sono piú disagiate..... caso?


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ci sono parecchie cure che hanno avuto ottimi risultati in fase 2 e che sono già in fase 3 inoltrata



Quando sono disponibili al pubblico come dice Rino Rappuoli se tutto va bene a "marzo" potremmo vive un po meglio? Chissa
Serve produzione alla grande.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma magari mettere sedi che uno puó raggiungere facendo meno di 10km sui mezzi pubblici e 7 in coda a piedi.....
> Se questo é quello che metti a disposizione devi dare un’alternativa.
> 
> Tra l’altro i posti con la popolazione piú povera sono anche quelli dove le sedi sono piú disagiate..... caso?



Non è un caso, è che spesso la gente più povera vive in località disagiate quindi con meno strutture..

Ma una volta non si poteva votare pure nelle lavanderie?

In fin dei conti il loro è un voto semplice: A o B

Basterebbe installare semplici sistemi che inserendo dati personali poi voti, magari anche con un dispositivo che fa una foto dopo il voto (tipo le colonnine da cui ti abboni ad iliad)


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2020)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Quando sono disponibili al pubblico come dice Rino Rappuoli se tutto va bene a "marzo" potremmo vive un po meglio? Chissa
> Serve produzione alla grande.



molte di queste aziende che sono in phase 3 preventivamente hanno già prodotto milioni di dosi..aspettano solo l'ok per distribuirlo tutto dipende se vengono approvati anche in Italia... sicuramente prima verranno venduti e testati in America prendi ad esempio il Ramdesivir prima in America poi è sbarcato in Italia


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> molte di queste aziende che sono in phase 3 preventivamente hanno già prodotto milioni di dosi..aspettano solo l'ok per distribuirlo tutto dipende se vengono approvati anche in Italia... sicuramente prima verranno venduti e testati in America prendi ad esempio il Ramdesivir prima in America poi è sbarcato in Italia



Grazie. Speriamo che siamo vicini a un momento positivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2020)

*Stasera su Rai 2 in prima serata il documentario "The Choice 2020" che ha lo scopo di presentare i due candidati alla casa bianca.*

Trattandosi di una produzione RAI immagino sarà la solita scemata fatta coi piedi che dipingerà il mitico Joe Biden e dall'altra parte Crazy Donald...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Stasera su Rai 2 in prima serata il documentario "The Choice 2020" che ha lo scopo di presentare i due candidati alla casa bianca.*
> 
> Trattandosi di una produzione RAI immagino sarà la solita scemata fatta coi piedi che dipingerà il mitico Joe Biden e dall'altra parte Crazy Donald...


Ho il beneficio del dubbio, perchè Rai 2 a differenza di 1 e 3 è diretta da una persona di destra, il giornalista Ludovico Di Meo (noto per essere stato il primo giornalista italiano che annunciò al TG1 la distruzione delle torri gemelle), che è stato nominato da Fratelli d'Italia, quindi magari avrà optato per la messa in onda di un documentario quanto meno più equilibrato rispetto alla solita roba sinistroide. Chissà...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Stasera su Rai 2 in prima serata il documentario "The Choice 2020" che ha lo scopo di presentare i due candidati alla casa bianca.*
> 
> Trattandosi di una produzione RAI immagino sarà la solita scemata fatta coi piedi che dipingerà il mitico Joe Biden e dall'altra parte Crazy Donald...



Non è una produzione della Rai, ma un documentario di un regista americano peraltro disponibile su Youtube, che descrive la vita dei due candidati anche con interviste a parenti, sostenitori ed ex collaboratori. Il regista è un esperto documentarista e dalle recensioni che ho letto il documentario sembra essere comunque equilibrato.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non è una produzione della Rai, ma un documentario di un regista americano peraltro disponibile su Youtube, che descrive la vita dei due candidati anche con interviste a parenti, sostenitori ed ex collaboratori. Il regista è un esperto documentarista e dalle recensioni che ho letto *il documentario sembra essere comunque equilibrato*.


Come pensavo, bravo Di Meo! Rai 2, attualmente, è una rete di destra, però fa fatica ad imporsi perchè tutti i volti giornalistici di punta sono su Rete 4, compreso lo stesso Porro che qualche anno prima stava proprio sul 2 con Virus salvo poi farlo fuori visto che il PD all'epoca al governo decise di rendere tutte e tre le reti Rai generaliste di sinistra. Ci hanno provato in queste settimane a fare un talk con Seconda Linea condotto da Alessandro Giuli e Francesca Fagnani il giovedì sera ed ha fatto l'1% e perciò lo hanno cancellato. Poi c'è la Bruchi che però va in seconda serata. Inoltre, da oggi alle 14:00 hanno riesumato Infante che faceva l'Italia sul Due con la Leofreddi tanti anni fa. Ma sono volti tutti volti troppo deboli secondo me.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come pensavo, bravo Di Meo! Rai 2, attualmente, è una rete di destra, però fa fatica ad imporsi perchè tutti i volti giornalistici di punta sono su Rete 4, compreso lo stesso Porro che qualche anno prima stava proprio sul 2 con Virus salvo poi farlo fuori visto che il PD all'epoca al governo decise di rendere tutte e tre le reti Rai generaliste di sinistra. Ci hanno provato in queste settimane a fare un talk con Seconda Linea condotto da Alessandro Giuli e Francesca Fagnani il giovedì sera ed ha fatto l'1% e perciò lo hanno cancellato. Poi c'è la Bruchi che però va in seconda serata. Inoltre, da oggi alle 14:00 hanno riesumato Infante che faceva l'Italia sul Due con la Leofreddi tanti anni fa. Ma sono volti tutti volti troppo deboli secondo me.




Sono anni che a raidue provano a fare un talk politico che rinverdisca i fasti di Santoro. Ma hanno sempre fallito, Ricordo Socci, mi pare lo stesso Porro e altri. E non hanno ancora capito che il pubblico di raidue è differente da quello di rai tre, o rai uno o rete 4 e la7. Chi è di sx non guarderà mai un talk politico su raidue, ma guarderà Floris o la Berlinguer. Chi è moderato guarderà rete4 o Vespa. E' talmente evidente che non capisco perché ogni anno tentino di riesumare uno spazio che funzionava solo con Santoro.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono anni che a raidue provano a fare un talk politico che rinverdisca i fasti di Santoro. Ma hanno sempre fallito, Ricordo Socci, mi pare lo stesso Porro e altri. E non hanno ancora capito che il pubblico di raidue è differente da quello di rai tre, o rai uno o rete 4 e la7. Chi è di sx non guarderà mai un talk politico su raidue, ma guarderà Floris o la Berlinguer. Chi è moderato guarderà rete4 o Vespa. E' talmente evidente che non capisco perché ogni anno tentino di riesumare uno spazio che funzionava solo con Santoro.


Porro andava benino, faceva il 5% che per un talk politico è buono, lo hanno fatto fuori perchè all'epoca Rai 2 divenne di sinistra e Berlusconi nell'ultima puntata di Virus gli disse che lo avrebbe preso a Mediaset visto che Virus risultava cancellato nella stagione successiva. A Rai 2 manca il volto forte, non puoi pensare di competere con Alessandro Giuli contro Del Debbio sul 4, Formigli su La7 e le fiction di Rai 1 che fanno ascolti super. Basti vedere che pure l'ultimo talk politico neonato di Rai 3 che è di sinistra, Titolo V, ha floppato per lo stesso motivo nonostante le buone ospitate tipo quella di De Magistris.

Vedi La7, rete di sinistra, che con Giletti che fa informazione più di destra, ha fin da subito fatto crescere gli ascolti della domenica sera che prima di lui era fissa al 2-3% di share.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Intanto sondaggi buoni oggi per Trump, dopo quello positivo del Rasmussen Reports per quanto riguarda il voto popolare, per RCP ha rimontato su Biden in Georgia. +0.4% sul candidato democratico.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque sbagliano a dire che Trump non ha affondato Biden. O meglio, nel secondo dibattito si è affossato lui da solo, visto che ha detto che le industrie petrolifere in Pennsylvania devono essere chiuse per passare all'energia rinnovabile. Lì il fracking è diffusissimo e così facendo si metterebbero in pericolo ben 6 milioni di posti di lavoro come ho letto poco fa in un articolo su un sito americano.

Incredibile come Biden si sia tirato la zappa sui piedi in questo modo, proprio nel finale del dibattito. Sono sicuro che in Pennsylvania ci sarà una mobilitazione per Trump a questo punto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non è una produzione della Rai, ma un documentario di un regista americano peraltro disponibile su Youtube, che descrive la vita dei due candidati anche con interviste a parenti, sostenitori ed ex collaboratori. Il regista è un esperto documentarista e dalle recensioni che ho letto il documentario sembra essere comunque equilibrato.



Oddio equilibrato non direi..Trump presentato solo con aspetti negativi, l'incarnazione del perfetto truffatore, volgare razzista e misogino...Biden per metà documentario presentato come un uomo che lotta e vince le avversità, che impara dagli sbagli e migliora, nonostante le tragedie..ovviamente impossibile sorvolare fatti conclamati che ne dimostrano la pochezza politica, ma alla fine la redenzione come vice di Sant'obama

Nel finale endorsement dei due in studio a biden (come se fregasse a qualcuno la loro opinione) e spruzzata di ottimismo "se perde Trump probabilmente spariranno i movimenti populisti"

Mah...serata buttata


----------



## Goro (27 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oddio equilibrato non direi..Trump presentato solo con aspetti negativi, l'incarnazione del perfetto truffatore, volgare razzista e misogino...Biden per metà documentario presentato come un uomo che lotta e vince le avversità, che impara dagli sbagli e migliora, nonostante le tragedie..ovviamente impossibile sorvolare fatti conclamati che ne dimostrano la pochezza politica, ma alla fine la redenzione come vice di Sant'obama
> 
> Nel finale endorsement dei due in studio a biden (come se fregasse a qualcuno la loro opinione) e spruzzata di ottimismo "se perde Trump probabilmente spariranno i movimenti populisti"
> 
> Mah...serata buttata



Che Trump i famosi poteri forti non lo vogliano lì ormai si è capito da tempo, vediamo chi la spunta


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oddio equilibrato non direi..Trump presentato solo con aspetti negativi, l'incarnazione del perfetto truffatore, volgare razzista e misogino...Biden per metà documentario presentato come un uomo che lotta e vince le avversità, che impara dagli sbagli e migliora, nonostante le tragedie..ovviamente impossibile sorvolare fatti conclamati che ne dimostrano la pochezza politica, ma alla fine la redenzione come vice di Sant'obama
> 
> Nel finale endorsement dei due in studio a biden (come se fregasse a qualcuno la loro opinione) e spruzzata di ottimismo "se perde Trump probabilmente spariranno i movimenti populisti"
> 
> Mah...serata buttata


Grazie di averlo visto, ero tentato di vederlo in differita visto che ieri sera c'era il Milan, ma sapendo ora che si tratta dell'ennesima roba sinistroide faziosa ho evitato di sprecare due ore inutili  . Che delusione Rai 2 (che ricordiamolo è diretta da FDI). Tra l'altro è stato anche un floppone, ha fatto il 2%.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2020)

Trump pare in gran recupero negli swing states, biden con l'uscita da estremista verde sul petrolio si è giocato enormi fette del voto operaio che era già costato la vittoria ad Hillary.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grazie di averlo visto, ero tentato di vederlo in differita visto che ieri sera c'era il Milan, ma sapendo ora che si tratta dell'ennesima roba sinistroide faziosa ho evitato di sprecare due ore inutili  . Che delusione Rai 2 (che ricordiamolo è diretta da FDI). Tra l'altro è stato anche un floppone, ha fatto il 2%.



Normale il flop, dopo i primi due spezzoni si era già capito l'andazzo, e uno si stufa..ho resistito per vedere fin dove arrivavano..anche le interviste alle persone vicine..per Trump solo gente che ha ipotetico risentimento, per Biden gli amici e la famiglia..
Tra l'altro il primo "amico" di biden presentato è un nero, amico di gioventù che biden ha aiutato..ovviamente per pulirne le ombre passate..
Della presidenza Trump nessuna informazione, solo del Covid..mentre per Biden i pochi aspetti negativi tutti ben dopo la metà del documentario, di modo che chi si stufa (molta gente non vede fino alla fine) coglie solo i lati positivi..

Diciamo che è uno spot al candidato Dem...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Trump pare in gran recupero negli swing states, biden con l'uscita da estremista verde sul petrolio si è giocato enormi fette del voto operaio che era già costato la vittoria ad Hillary.


Vero, si è praticamente giocato la Pennsylvania che si mobiliterà in massa per Trump (si parla di 6 milioni di posti di lavoro che andrebbero perduti). Ahahahahah. Poi mettiamoci l'aumento delle tasse.

Già da qui si vede che è un candidato pessimo, uno che vuole chiudere dei posti di lavoro favorendo altre categorie non lo direbbe apertamente dinanzi a migliaia di persone, nel dibattito più importante. E vedrete che, se vincerà Trump, tutti diranno "Eh ma Biden aveva la vittoria in pugno, se non avesse fatto quell'uscita..."  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2020)

Se vince Trump però preparatevi all'offensiva della Cina con i vari "Covid-19+n", con 1<=n<infinito.
I loro laboratori già ribollono.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Trump perderà, nnon ha l appoggio di servizi segreti


----------



## Tobi (27 Ottobre 2020)

partita da vincere, mettere già mezza qualificazione in tasca e poi concentrarsi bene per le prossime 5 di campionato


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Magari avrei dovuto farmi i fatti miei, ma ho inviato un messaggio a Giorgia Meloni sulla trasmissione del documentario fazioso di ieri. E mi ha pure risposto (lo staff a dire del profilo). Sotto spoiler domanda mia e risposta della Meloni:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Buongiorno Giorgia Meloni. Mi spieghi perchè ieri su Rai 2, rete diretta dal vostro partito, è andato in onda un documentario pro Biden e contro Trump. Mi aspettavo più equilibrio. Grazie e buon lavoro &#55357;&#56898; .

Giorgia Meloni
30 minuti fa
Buongiorno, l'On. Meloni veramente non ha preso alcuna posizione in merito, come già ben spiegato l'altro giorno nella trasmissione della Annunziata. Siamo per una vicinanza con gli Stati Uniti ma non parteggiamo per nessuno dei candidati, puntiamo e tuteliamo il nostro sovranismo nazionale e manteniamo un dialogo aperto con gli USA per tutti gli accordi intrapresi. Cordialmente. (staff)

Di nuovo io:
Penso che siate concordi con me, però, che vedere in una rete diretta dal vostro partito di DESTRA, un documentario NON equilibrato e palesemente a favore del candidato USA di SINISTRA non sia stato un bel vedere da un vostro elettore. Avrei voluto, semplicemente, guardare un prodotto che avrebbe descritto i due candidati senza alcuna faziosità. Cordialmente.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oddio equilibrato non direi..Trump presentato solo con aspetti negativi, l'incarnazione del perfetto truffatore, volgare razzista e misogino...Biden per metà documentario presentato come un uomo che lotta e vince le avversità, che impara dagli sbagli e migliora, nonostante le tragedie..ovviamente impossibile sorvolare fatti conclamati che ne dimostrano la pochezza politica, ma alla fine la redenzione come vice di Sant'obama
> 
> Nel finale endorsement dei due in studio a biden (come se fregasse a qualcuno la loro opinione) e spruzzata di ottimismo "se perde Trump probabilmente spariranno i movimenti populisti"
> 
> Mah...serata buttata




Infatti avevo parlato di recensioni, non l'avevo visto. Grazie comunque dell'info, così eviterò di guardarlo e di sprecare due ore.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2020)

Trump ha ricordato su twitter che in alcuni stati USA è possibile cambiare il voto anticipato ed ha esortato a farlo per vincere.

Google trends ha registrato un picco di ricerche sul motore di ricerca su come fare sia dopo ultimo dibattito sia dopo ultimo tweet del presidente


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Su RCP hanno tolto il sondaggio di Rasmussen Reports che dava +1 di Trump su Biden, per mettere uno nuovo che dà +2 stavolta di Biden a favore. No no, ma è tutto normale  .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Ottobre 2020)

Biden se vince metterà lo zampino su Taiwan
Non aspettano altro...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su RCP hanno tolto il sondaggio di Rasmussen Reports che dava +1 di Trump su Biden, per mettere uno nuovo che dà +2 stavolta di Biden a favore. No no, ma è tutto normale  .



Un sondaggio indipendente da Trump a +3 in Pennsylvania, era a -7 prima del secondo dibattito.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

*Breaking News: per RCP, Trump ha rimontato in Florida (+0,4 su Biden, dopo che un sondaggio lo ha dato a + 4 sul rivale democratico) e sta riducendo le distanze in Pennsylvania.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Breaking News: per RCP, Trump ha rimontato in Florida (+0,4 su Biden, dopo che un sondaggio lo ha dato a + 4 sul rivale democratico) e sta riducendo le distanze in Pennsylvania.*


Pazzesco, pazzesco. Che Trump!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Breaking News: per RCP, Trump ha rimontato in Florida (+0,4 su Biden, dopo che un sondaggio lo ha dato a + 4 sul rivale democratico) e sta riducendo le distanze in Pennsylvania.*



Comunque ogni 4 anni si da troppa, forse, importanza al presidente degli Stati Uniti che in fin dei conti sta avendo sempre più un ruolo marginale a favori delle multinazionali e lobby. A me Trump non è mai piaciuto, ma 4 anni fa sembrava che dovesse distruggere tutto.. ed invece ha fatto i suoi 4 anni ed è finita li. Inoltre un periodo di max 8 anni, secondo me, è troppo poco per un leader incidere su dei cambiamenti. Anche perché 8 anni dopo può arrivare un altro presidente completamente opposto che cancella tutto fatto dal suo predecessore. Lo stesso di scorso vale anche per Bidet eh.. qua sembra che Bidet, appena presidente, farà disastri invece si parla di NULLA.. non sappiamo che presidente sarà. Alla fine che sia Trump o Bidet.. cambierà davvero poco.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque ogni 4 anni si da troppa, forse, importanza al presidente degli Stati Uniti che in fin dei conti sta avendo sempre più un ruolo marginale a favori delle multinazionali e lobby. A me Trump non è mai piaciuto, ma 4 anni fa sembrava che dovesse distruggere tutto.. ed invece ha fatto i suoi 4 anni ed è finita li. Inoltre un periodo di max 8 anni, secondo me, è troppo poco per un leader incidere su dei cambiamenti. Anche perché 8 anni dopo può arrivare un altro presidente completamente opposto che cancella tutto fatto dal suo predecessore. Lo stesso di scorso vale anche per Bidet eh.. qua sembra che Bidet, appena presidente, farà disastri invece si parla di NULLA.. non sappiamo che presidente sarà. Alla fine che sia Trump o Bidet.. cambierà davvero poco.



Biden fa il politico di professione da 50 anni,in che senso non sappiamo cosa farà ?
farà quello che ha sempre fatto con la sua visione,poi bisogna vedere cosa gli faranno fare senza il Senato.
solo per Trump valeva l'incognita la prima volta non essendo un politico.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Biden fa il politico di professione da 50 anni,in che senso non sappiamo cosa farà ?
> farà quello che ha sempre fatto con la sua visione,poi bisogna vedere cosa gli faranno fare senza il Senato.
> solo per Trump valeva l'incognita la prima volta non essendo un politico.



Nel senso che nessuno ha la pallina di cristallo per sapere se Bidet sarà o meno capace di riportare gli USA fuori dalla crisi post Covid, crisi che andrà ancora per le lunghe. Trump ha ereditato un paese che era praticamente fuori dalla crisi creatosi nel 2008, grazie anche alle riforme di Obama (Sì perchè Obama è stato un disastro in politica estera ma in politica interno ha effettuato delle buone riforme, poi se voi volete vedere draghi ovunque non so cosa dirvi). Trump è stato bravo in questi anni a tenere gli USA fuori dal Medioriente e come ho ripetuto un milione di volte, nonostante a me Trump non piaccia nemmeno un pò, è stato uno dei migliori presidenti in politica estera da non so quanti anni.

Tutti hanno i loro pro e contro, qua invece sembra che Bidet manderà tutto in vacca sulla base di cosa esattamente? I prossimi 4 anni sia Bidet che Trump dovranno lavorare sulle scorie di questo virus.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nel senso che nessuno ha la pallina di cristallo per sapere se Bidet sarà o meno capace di riportare gli USA fuori dalla crisi post Covid, crisi che andrà ancora per le lunghe. Trump ha ereditato un paese che era praticamente fuori dalla crisi creatosi nel 2008, grazie anche alle riforme di Obama (Sì perchè Obama è stato un disastro in politica estera ma in politica interno ha effettuato delle buone riforme, poi se voi volete vedere draghi ovunque non so cosa dirvi). Trump è stato bravo in questi anni a tenere gli USA fuori dal Medioriente e come ho ripetuto un milione di volte, nonostante a me Trump non piaccia nemmeno un pò, è stato uno dei migliori presidenti in politica estera da non so quanti anni.
> 
> Tutti hanno i loro pro e contro, qua invece sembra che Bidet manderà tutto in vacca sulla base di cosa esattamente? I prossimi 4 anni sia Bidet che Trump dovranno lavorare sulle scorie di questo virus.



a me non piace Biden per quello che faceva prima,non perchè penso alla fine del mondo con lui dopo.
per esempio le rivoluzioni colorate in giro per il mondo che in questi anni sono in standby non è certo per una coincidenza,ripartiranno come andavano alla grande sotto Obama.
Trump non è interventista a livello internazionale,lo sfottono dicendo che non comprenda la complessità delle relazioni internazionali intanto non fa guerre e sigla accordi di pace
unica cosa che condivido è la posizione sul clima,però bisogna anche considerare il contributo ridicolo della Cina che inquina più di tutti ed anche l'India non scherza.
non può essere solo l'Occidente a farsi carico delle sorti del pianeta


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2020)

La cosa più triste della vicenda è che il duello per essere l' uomo più potente del mondo sia tra Trump e Biden.

Boh.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2020)

La "Remuntada".


----------



## Andris (28 Ottobre 2020)

in Wisconsin non verranno presi i considerazione i voti per posta arrivati dopo il 3 novembre.
sembra una contraddizione,visto che la settimana scorsa la Corte Suprema lo aveva autorizzato per la Pennsylvania,ma è lo stesso giudice capo Roberts a spiegare che ogni stato abbia regole diverse:00

"Organi di legge e precedenti diversi governano queste due situazioni e richiedono, in queste circostanze particolari, di consentire la modifica delle regole elettorali in Pennsylvania ma non nel Wisconsin"

questo è uno degli stati più colpiti dal covid,oltre che uno degli stati in bilico,e i democratici pensavano di vincerlo semplicemente facendo votare da casa più gente possibile


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Ottobre 2020)

STravince Biden.. Trump no penso abbia dalla sua i servizi segreti, fbi eccc


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Wisconsin non verranno presi i considerazione i voti per posta arrivati dopo il 3 novembre.
> sembra una contraddizione,visto che la settimana scorsa la Corte Suprema lo aveva autorizzato per la Pennsylvania,ma è lo stesso giudice capo Roberts a spiegare che ogni stato abbia regole diverse:00
> 
> "Organi di legge e precedenti diversi governano queste due situazioni e richiedono, in queste circostanze particolari, di consentire la modifica delle regole elettorali in Pennsylvania ma non nel Wisconsin"
> ...



Insomma, come la juve....
potete dargli un rigore sullo 0-3 al 90'
ma un rigore sulle 0-0 al 70' è vietato.

Dipende da quanto la cosa ci disturba.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Breaking News: per RCP, Trump ha rimontato in Florida (+0,4 su Biden, dopo che un sondaggio lo ha dato a + 4 sul rivale democratico) e sta riducendo le distanze in Pennsylvania.*



Senza pandemia non ci sarebbe stata storia.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2020)

*Trump in merito alla sua crescita nei sondaggi riguardanti gli stati in bilico: "La grande onda rossa si sta formando".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2020)

Il Washington Post ha appena pubblicato un sondaggio estremamente fuori scala in cui da biden in vantaggio di quasi 20 punti in Wisconsin, e 10 in Michigan.

Numeri palesemente da campagna elettorale. Nessuna media da questi scarti.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2020)

*Nuovo sondaggio Rasmussen Reports: Trump +1 su Biden.*


----------



## Devil man (28 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nuovo sondaggio Rasmussen Reports: Trump +1 su Biden.*


----------



## Andris (28 Ottobre 2020)

tra ieri e stasera stanno uscendo nuove rivelazioni sulla famiglia Biden da un ex socio di nome Tony Bobulinski.

oltre al noto Hunter,sarebbe coinvolto anche il fratello Jim
entrambi avrebbero insistito per far incontrare il 2 maggio 2017 il loro socio con Joe Biden

sempre riguardo legami con aziende cinesi


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nuovo sondaggio Rasmussen Reports: Trump +1 su Biden.*



Trump è impossibile che vinca il voto popolare. Non ne ha neppure bisogno.


----------



## vota DC (28 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Trump è impossibile che vinca il voto popolare. Non ne ha neppure bisogno.



Giusto per vedere come si arrampicano in tale evenienza. Diverrebbero i primi sostenitori dei grandi elettori e di 2 senatori per stato. Probabilmente userebbero trucchi tipo aggiungere lo stato Washington DC e magari dividere in due lo stato di New York...dividerebbero pure Rhode Island!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2020)

*Sondaggio NBC: Biden + 4 su Trump in Florida.*


----------



## Andris (29 Ottobre 2020)

Trump davanti in Florida con +0,4% secondo media sondaggi RealClearPolitics


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Ottobre 2020)

tanto i sondaggi non servovo a nulla, vi ricordate l'ultima volta ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Ottobre 2020)

Ormai i sondaggi non servono più a niente. Praticamente metà elettorato, in gran parte democratico, ha già votato.
Il 3 novembre voteranno in gran parte i repubblicani.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Trump davanti in Florida con +0,4% secondo media sondaggi RealClearPolitics


Non più, adesso Biden ha "ri-rimontato" ed è a +0,5%. Insomma è un testa a testa, stiamo parlando dello zero virgola, roba irrilevante. Ho letto comunque che se Trump non vince in Florida, è spacciato.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ma quante persone c'erano? A 20 ci arrivano? LOL. Gli applausi a 15:50, si sentono proprio di appena come se ci fossero solo 4 gatti.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quante persone c'erano? A 20 ci arrivano? LOL.


Se guardate dopo i primi 15 secondi del suo discorso, già si blocca ahahahahah. Imbarazzante, sul serio. Se Trump dice cavolate, questo non sa neanche finire una frase. Mammamia....

In pratica all'inizio dice: "Vorrei stringervi la mano, ma tutti noi abbiamo deciso di essere responsabili e....e non essere...ehm....sì, solo responsabili".


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2020)

Ultimi giorni di early vote, cominciano a mobilitarsi i repubblicani infatti Trump ha ridotto prepotentemente il distacco in Florida e North Carolina.
Dall'inizio della mattinata Trump ha già ridotto di 28.000 voti il distacco in Florida, in North Carolina addirittura ha recuperato 150.000 voti.
E i repubblicani in stragrande maggioranza devono ancora votare.
Occhio al Nevada che veniva dato sicuro a Biden ma ora è considerato "tilt", ovvero sul filo di lana, con un vantaggio di biden molto inferiore a quello che aveva la Clinton.
In flessione la curva di biden nella Rust Belt.

Ora biden a livello nazionale ha 7 punti di vantaggio. Hillary vinse il voto popolare di 3 punti.
Se Trump recupera ancora 1/2 punti nel voti complessivo... È tutto da vedere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ultimi giorni di early vote, cominciano a mobilitarsi i repubblicani infatti Trump ha ridotto prepotentemente il distacco in Florida e North Carolina.
> Dall'inizio della mattinata Trump ha già ridotto di 28.000 voti il distacco in Florida, in North Carolina addirittura ha recuperato 150.000 voti.
> E i repubblicani in stragrande maggioranza devono ancora votare.
> Occhio al Nevada che veniva dato sicuro a Biden ma ora è considerato "tilt", ovvero sul filo di lana, con un vantaggio di biden molto inferiore a quello che aveva la Clinton.



Mi sa che questi sondaggisti americani sono degni del nostro Ixé... e sì che avevano quattro anni per migliorarsi e rimediare alla figuraccia con Hillary...


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Vincerà Trump. Ma lo vedete Biden nei comizi? Sarebbe il primo caso storico in cui uno che fa 10 persone nelle visite pubbliche diventa POTUS. I media con questa esagerazione nel mistificare la realtà faranno un'altra figuraccia. Ed il covid secondo me non è così influente come vogliono far credere, infatti se guardate RCP, Biden era dato a +10% circa già da settembre, molto prima della diffusione del virus. Questo di darlo nettamente in vantaggio, una strategia per "rinforzare" un candidato già debolissimo come Biden e scoraggiare gli elettori repubblicani. 

Poi, ricordiamo, il grande affondo che si è fatto Biden nell'ultimo dibattito dicendo praticamente che milioni di operai perderanno posti di lavoro, visto che ha detto che chiuderà le industrie petrolifere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa che questi sondaggisti americani sono degni del nostro Ixé... e sì che avevano quattro anni per migliorarsi e rimediare alla figuraccia con Hillary...



La cosa certa è che Trump negli Stati più repubblicani perderà molti punti a causa della mobilitazione di giovani e minoranze, ma per vincere i voti elettorali basta anche un solo voto popolare in più. Probabilmente vincerà sul filo di lana in Texas e Georgia.
È anche per questo che biden conduce nel voto popolare, ma Trump può prevalere nel collegio elettorale anche vincendo di uno 0,1% i suoi stati.
Biden vincerà col 70% la California, tanto per dire. La differenza nel voto popolare è questa.


----------



## Andris (30 Ottobre 2020)

se avessero rinviato le elezioni di qualche mese,pure a gennaio,100% per me avrebbe vinto Trump.
così se la gioca,chissà non si ricorra alla Suprema Corte di nuovo.
loro invece ci tengono alle tradizioni,a differenza di altri,e hanno votato nonostante tutto


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> se avessero rinviato le elezioni di qualche mese,pure a gennaio,100% per me avrebbe vinto Trump.
> così se la gioca,chissà non si ricorra alla Suprema Corte di nuovo.
> loro invece ci tengono alle tradizioni,a differenza di altri,e hanno votato nonostante tutto



Sarebbe bastato votare ad aprile. Trump veniva da dati economici stellari, e da un ridicolo impeachment fallito.

Se è in discussione, è solo a causa dei talebani della pandemia che vogliono eleggere biden perché promette di fare il lockdown.
Migliaia di elettori in fila per votare biden perché dice di voler fermare il virus con la bacchetta magica, solo per il fatto che non c'è più Trump alla casa Bianca. Bah


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bastato votare ad aprile. Trump veniva da dati economici stellari, e da un ridicolo impeachment fallito.
> 
> Se è in discussione, è solo a causa dei talebani della pandemia che vogliono eleggere biden perché promette di fare il lockdown.
> *Migliaia di elettori in fila per votare biden perché dice di voler fermare il virus con la bacchetta magica, solo per il fatto che non c'è più Trump alla casa Bianca. Bah*


La classe lavoratrice dubito che voti Biden. Se lo votano, è più che altro perchè sperano (inutilmente) in un miglioramento della sanità riguardo l'accessibilità ad essa, ma votarlo perchè pensano che risolva il covid è ridicolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La classe lavoratrice dubito che voti Biden. Se lo votano, è più che altro perchè sperano (inutilmente) in un miglioramento della sanità riguardo l'accessibilità ad essa, ma votarlo perchè pensano che risolva il covid è ridicolo.



La campagna elettorale di biden è solo ed esclusivamente covid. Chi lo vota, è essenzialmente per questo.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La campagna elettorale di biden è solo ed esclusivamente covid. Chi lo vota, è essenzialmente per questo.


Sì, questo è ovvio. È praticamente un prodotto del covid, anche se sono certo che se non ci fosse stato il virus gli stessi sondaggi lo avrebbero dato comunque sopra, magari con meno margine. L'NBC, che è pro-dem, dubito che direbbe che Trump è in vantaggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La campagna elettorale di biden è solo ed esclusivamente covid. Chi lo vota, è essenzialmente per questo.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, questo è ovvio. È praticamente un prodotto del covid, anche se sono certo che se non ci fosse stato il virus gli stessi sondaggi lo avrebbero dato comunque sopra, magari con meno margine. L'NBC, che è pro-dem, dubito che direbbe che Trump è in vantaggio.



Traducendo, Biden è il candidato della Cina.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Vincerà Biden.
Biden rappresenta l'establishment, ha dalla sua parte fbi, servizi segreti.. non faranno mai vincere Trump


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vincerà Biden.
> Biden rappresenta l'establishment, ha dalla sua parte fbi, servizi segreti.. non faranno mai vincere Trump



Scusami è.. non è che vedi troppi draghi??

Nel 2016 si diceva che Trump non avrebbe vinto perché le lobby, i massoni, i comunisti i cani ecc non lo avrebbero lasciato vincere. A me non pare.. possibile che dobbiate vedere tutto truccato?? 

Comunque Bidet non si regge manco in piedi.. vabbè, onestamente, abbiamo passato 4 anni con Trump ed il mondo non mi pare fosse finito a distruggere le cose sono stati i Cinesi. Altri 4 anni con Trump posso sapportarli.

Comunque la colpa è solo dei Democratici che hanno i bastoni tra le ruote a Sanders in ogni modo.. Sono sicuro che Con Sanders sarebbe andata in un altro modo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2020)

*Trump ha rimontato in Arizona nei sondaggi. +4 su Biden per Rasmussen Reports e +0,6 per la media RCP.*


----------



## Andris (31 Ottobre 2020)

Nancy Pelosi:

"I feel very confident that Joe Biden will be elected President on Tuesday. Whatever the end count is on the election that occurs on Tuesday, he will be elected, on January 20th he will be inaugurated President."


pazzesco,solo Fox News ha fatto notare la folle affermazione.
sicura di vincere,a prescindere dal conteggio dei voti.
neanche in Bielorussia.


----------



## Devil man (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nancy Pelosi:
> 
> "I feel very confident that Joe Biden will be elected President on Tuesday. Whatever the end count is on the election that occurs on Tuesday, he will be elected, on January 20th he will be inaugurated President."
> 
> ...



per questo tutti la chiamano Crazy Nancy vive in un mondo tutto suo


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Nancy Pelosi:
> 
> "I feel very confident that Joe Biden will be elected President on Tuesday. Whatever the end count is on the election that occurs on Tuesday, he will be elected, on January 20th he will be inaugurated President."
> 
> ...


Eh vabbè, la Clinton stava addirittura brindando anzitempo  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Lil Wayne appoggia Trump  . Biden schifato pure dai neri, probabilmente per averli derisi in passato quando li chiamò predatori o una roba del genere, come disse Trump nel dibattito.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2020)

Ho guardato un pò i post instagram di Biden. Non c'è n'è uno e dico UNO che non lo deride e prende in giro. Sul suo profilo...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2020)

*Rimonta di Trump in Iowa: +7 su Biden per Des Moines Register e a +0.6 nella media RCP.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lil Wayne appoggia Trump  . Biden schifato pure dai neri,* probabilmente per averli derisi in passato quando li chiamò predatori o una roba del genere, come disse Trump nel dibattito.



Complimenti, logica assolutamente infallibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Novembre 2020)

In Arizona un paio di sondaggi hanno riportato avanti biden, è testa a testa. Fino a due fa settimane biden veniva dato avanti di 4 punti.
In North Carolina i repubblicani hanno già pesantemente ridotto lo svantaggio nell'ultimo giorno di early vote. Biden viene dato in vantaggio di 1 punto, esattamente come la Clinton quattro anni fa, e lo stato poi lo vinse Trump.

Trump deve fare solo una cosa, tenere le roccaforti repubblicane, anche di poco, e vincere almeno la Pennsylvania nella Rust Belt. Se ci riesce, è fatta.
In Nevada è messo meglio del previsto, sarebbe una vittoria importante.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Arizona un paio di sondaggi hanno riportato avanti biden, è testa a testa. Fino a due settimane biden veniva dato avanti di 4 punti.
> In North Carolina i repubblicani hanno già pesantemente ridotto lo svantaggio nell'ultimo giorno di early vote. Biden viene dato in vantaggio di 1 punto, esattamente come la Clinton quattro anni fa, e lo stato poi lo vinse Trump.
> 
> Trump deve fare solo una cosa, tenere le roccaforti repubblicane, anche di poco, e vincere almeno la Pennsylvania nella Rust Belt. Se ci riesce, è fatta.
> In Nevada è messo meglio del previsto, sarebbe una vittoria importante.


Noto che nei sondaggi negli stati in bilico è ormai un testa a testa. I media democratici danno il vantaggio a Biden, mentre quelli repubblicani a Trump. Tanto vale andare a vedere come finiranno le elezioni martedì notte.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Noto che nei sondaggi negli stati in bilico è ormai un testa a testa. I media democratici danno il vantaggio a Biden, mentre quelli repubblicani a Trump. Tanto vale andare a vedere come finiranno le elezioni martedì notte.



Nel 2016 tutti gli Stati in bilico vinti da tempo vennero chiamati alle 5/6 del mattino italiane perché lo scrutinio non è omogeneo, le grandi città arrivano prima e poi le contee rurali ribaltano il risultato. In Pennsylvania Trump passò avanti solo al 90% dello scrutinio.

Saranno molto indicativi i primi stati chiamati come Kentucky e Indiana. Sono stati repubblicani: se Trump andrà più forte che nel 2016, sarà un testa a testa durissimo. Altrimenti, no.


----------



## malos (1 Novembre 2020)

Vince Trump in scioltezza.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2020)

L'importante non è che vinca Trump, ma che non vinca Bidet.


----------



## vota DC (1 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Arizona un paio di sondaggi hanno riportato avanti biden, è testa a testa. Fino a due fa settimane biden veniva dato avanti di 4 punti.
> In North Carolina i repubblicani hanno già pesantemente ridotto lo svantaggio nell'ultimo giorno di early vote. Biden viene dato in vantaggio di 1 punto, esattamente come la Clinton quattro anni fa, e lo stato poi lo vinse Trump.
> 
> Trump deve fare solo una cosa, tenere le roccaforti repubblicane, anche di poco, e vincere almeno la Pennsylvania nella Rust Belt. Se ci riesce, è fatta.
> In Nevada è messo meglio del previsto, sarebbe una vittoria importante.



Sarebbe da spiegare perché con stati come Arizona testa a testa nei sondaggi Biden sta facendo campagna in Minnesota e altri stati che sono nella rust belt ma che la Clinton aveva già vinto. Biden stesso non si fida dei sondaggi.

Ci sono degli articoli interessanti riguardo i repubblicani che hanno preso spunto dalla campagna di Obama stesso e sono diventati per questa elezione i re della propaganda porta a porta bussando ad ogni elettore.
Trump aveva fatto molto meno della Clinton in questo campo nel 2016.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2020)

Ieri ho visto una parte del discorso in diretta sia di Bidet che Trump.. Bidet proprio balbettava ed il fatto che si sia portato il suo cagnolino Osama non è che sia un vantaggio. Trump invece sembrava proprio che non fosse stato colpito da nessun virus.. Mi è piaciuta una parte del suo discorso dove affermava che la classe politica americana per anni non ha fatto che fare guerre inutili nel medioriente, in paesi che gli stessi cittadini americani non sanno manco dove si trovino queste nazioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Novembre 2020)

Da YouGov

Percentuali tra chi ha già votato: Biden 66 - Trump 32

Percentuali tra chi voterà il 3 novembre: Trump 69 - Biden 27

Aggregando i dati, ipotizzando una partecipazione di 150.000.000 di elettori, YouGov fornisce una previsione di 50-46 per biden nel voto popolare, e sarebbe una pessima notizia per lui, perché significa non solo che è molto sovrastimato dai sondaggi, ma anche che Trump otterrà nuovamente gli stessi voti del 2016.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2020)

Joe Biden ieri: sale sul palco ed urla "Hello Minnesota!!"

Peccato fosse in Florida....


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2020)

La grande imparzialità del giornalismo italiano. Sarà sicuramente una trasmissione super partes


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La grande imparzialità del giornalismo italiano. Sarà sicuramente una trasmissione super partes



Tra l'altro nella pubblicità dicono pure "scopriremo chi sarà il 46° presidente stati uniti". Il che, ovviamente, è un ridicolo messaggio subliminale pro-Biden, visto che se vince Trump come numero rimarrà il 45°, mentre solo biden nel caso può diventare il 46°.

In ogni caso, Trump è un recupero negli Stati chiave. Biden avanti di 6/7 milioni di voti nel voto popolare. Vedremo


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nella pubblicità dicono pure "scopriremo chi sarà il 46° presidente stati uniti". Il che, ovviamente, è un ridicolo messaggio subliminale pro-Biden, visto che se vince Trump come numero rimarrà il 45°, mentre solo biden nel caso può diventare il 46°.
> 
> In ogni caso, Trump è un recupero negli Stati chiave. Biden avanti di 6/7 milioni di voti nel voto popolare. Vedremo



perchè si parla di voto popolare? c'è anche il voto della giuria?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè si parla di voto popolare? c'è anche il voto della giuria?



No ma il sistema americano è basato sui grandi elettori


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro nella pubblicità dicono pure "scopriremo chi sarà il 46° presidente stati uniti". Il che, ovviamente, è un ridicolo messaggio subliminale pro-Biden, visto che se vince Trump come numero rimarrà il 45°, mentre solo biden nel caso può diventare il 46°.
> 
> In ogni caso, Trump è un recupero negli Stati chiave. Biden avanti di 6/7 milioni di voti nel voto popolare. Vedremo



Certo, utilissimo un messaggio subliminale pro-Biden in Italia 

Serve scomodare la psicologia di manipolazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, utilissimo un messaggio subliminale pro-Biden in Italia
> 
> Serve scomodare la psicologia di manipolazione.



Se ci pensi è davvero ridicola come cosa ma la "stampa nostrana" non è nuova a ste pagliacciate...boh, o pensano di contare qualcosa o lo fanno per titillare il loro seguito politicizzato (non qui, che è solo una svista da giornalai improvvisati) però ti ricordi anche alle precedenti elezioni come tiravano la volata alla Clinton? presentata come vincentissima fino alla sera prima..e ho visto anche stavolta le trasmissioni pro biden..è ridicolo, ma lo si fa per non urtare quelli che "Trump è il male assoluto"...


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, utilissimo un messaggio subliminale pro-Biden in Italia
> 
> Serve scomodare la psicologia di manipolazione.



Ma non dico che lo fanno per indirizzare gli elettori italiani, ovvio. Però è divertente vedere la narrazione a senso unico


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ci pensi è davvero ridicola come cosa ma la "stampa nostrana" non è nuova a ste pagliacciate...boh, o pensano di contare qualcosa o lo fanno per titillare il loro seguito politicizzato (non qui, che è solo una svista da giornalai improvvisati) però ti ricordi anche alle precedenti elezioni come tiravano la volata alla Clinton? presentata come vincentissima fino alla sera prima..e ho visto anche stavolta le trasmissioni pro biden..è ridicolo, ma lo si fa per non urtare quelli che "Trump è il male assoluto"...



La sx italiana è sempre stata così non lo si scopre oggi. Questi esultano e rosicano anche se la sx vince o perde le elezioni nel Kawaguunba.

Figuriamoci per gli Usa...


E nel 2020 c'è ancora gente che non lo sa...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La grande imparzialità del giornalismo italiano. Sarà sicuramente una trasmissione super partes


Guardiamo il lato positivo, queste trasmissioni sono una goduria quando gli esiti non vanno come vogliono loro  . Mi ricordo ancora il mattino dopo la notte che vinse Trump, con Di Mare a Uno Mattina scuro in volto che sembrava avesse vinto un criminale.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La sx italiana è sempre stata così non lo si scopre oggi. Questi esultano e rosicano anche se la sx vince o perde le elezioni nel Kawaguunba.
> 
> Figuriamoci per gli Usa...
> 
> ...



Tra Trump e nonno Biden.. brrrr... brividi pensare non ci sia nessuno di meglio in lizza per essere l' uomo più potente del mondo.

Sembra lo specchio dell' Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Dove seguire, in diretta, gli esiti delle presidenziali USA 2020? 
Nella notte tra il 3 ed il 4 novembre, saranno i seguenti canali ad informare i telespettatori con le relative trasmissioni. Su Rai 1 Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa a partire dalle 23:00, su Rete4 uno speciale di Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro dalle 00:30, su La7 Maratona Mentana con Enrico Mentana dalle ore 00.00 e poi sui canali all news come Sky TG24 e Rai News 24.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dove seguire, in diretta, gli esiti delle presidenziali USA 2020?
> Nella notte tra il 3 ed il 4 novembre, saranno i seguenti canali ad informare i telespettatori con le relative trasmissioni. Su Rai 1 Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa a partire dalle 23:00, su Rete4 uno speciale di Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro dalle 00:30, su La7 Maratona Mentana con Enrico Mentana dalle ore 00.00 e poi sui canali all news come Sky TG24 e Rai News 24.*


Aggiunto al primo post.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè si parla di voto popolare? c'è anche il voto della giuria?



Perche purtroppo il voto popolare in America conta niente. E loro si credono un esempio di democrazia...che ironia della vita.
In America ogni stato vota 'per se' e manda un certo numero di votatori predeterminati al electoral college che poi vota per il presidente.

Funziona cosi:
Ogni stato ha un certo numero di electoral college votes in base alla popolazione del stato.
In quasi tutti stati (48/50) c'e il principio 'winner takes it all': Chi vince la maggioranza del voto popolare in un stato non riceve 'electoral votes' in modo proporzionale, ma proprio *tutti* electoral votes di quel stato.

In essenza questo porta ad un assurdita: Ci sono red state e blue states dove l'altro partito praticamente non si presenta nemmeno. Se prendi 0%, 20% o 48% in una stato non fa la minima differenza. Percio un Democrat non andra mai in Alabama, mentre un Republican non andra mai in Vermont. La situazione é grottesca.

Praticamente se tu vinci 24 stati con il 90% contro il 10%, metre il tuo avversario vince 25 stati con un vantaggio di 51% vs. 49%, alla fine il presidente sarebbe lui nonostante la maggioranza tua nel vota popolare (per esempio).
Persino Hillary Clinton ha vinto contro Trump nel voto popolare, solo che quello non importa. Anche Al Gore vinse nel voto popolare contro George Bush. La democrazia americana non é nemmeno lontanamente una democrazia funzionale.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche purtroppo il voto popolare in America conta niente. E loro si credono un esempio di democrazia...che ironia della vita.
> In America ogni stato vota 'per se' e manda un certo numero di votatori predeterminati al electoral college che poi vota per il presidente.
> 
> Funziona cosi:
> ...




Gli Usa sono uno stato federale, anzi sarebbe meglio dire che sono un'unione di stati, che è qualcosa di più, conta quindi il responso statale. Per una questione egualitaria. Ogni stato, grande o piccolo, popoloso o disabitato ha pari dignità. 

Son tanti i presidenti USA che hanno perso il voto popolare ma vinto le elezioni: ad es. Lincoln vinse le elezioni del 1860 con appena il 35% dei voti popolari, ma riuscì ad avere la maggioranza nel collegio elettorale. Non è una novità.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Novembre 2020)

Vincerà Biden, Trump ha tutti contro.. mi aspetto casini visto che i risultati arriveranno dopo un po


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dove seguire, in diretta, gli esiti delle presidenziali USA 2020?
> Nella notte tra il 3 ed il 4 novembre, saranno i seguenti canali ad informare i telespettatori con le relative trasmissioni. Su Rai 1, Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa a partire dalle 23:00, su Rete4 uno speciale di Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro dalle 00:30, su La7 Maratona Mentana con Enrico Mentana dalle ore 00.00 e poi sui canali all news come Sky TG24 e Rai News 24.*



In Pennsylvania, Wisconsin e altri stati i voti postali verranno conteggiati fino a tre giorni dopo il voto. Domani notte probabilmente non si deciderà niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La grande imparzialità del giornalismo italiano. Sarà sicuramente una trasmissione super partes



La trasmissione di Sky di quattro anni fa fu una goduria da registrare e riguardarsi ogni giorno... andai a letto alle tre con la Clinton già presidente, e tutti i giornalisti e conduttori erano in preda ad orgasmo multiplo. Faticavano proprio a contenersi, sembravano ubriachi o in preda a droghe pesanti per l'esaltazione.
La mattina dopo... 

Peccato che stavolta non si ripeteranno più queste scene.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Biden nel comizio a Philadelfia in Pennsylvania: "Siamo stufi dei tweet, della paura e dell'odio di Trump. È il momento per lui di fare le valigie. Eliminerò il razzismo, prometto un piano contro il Covid e renderò l'economia degli USA migliore". Nel discorso, cita anche George Floyd e Breonna Taylor, i due afroamericani uccisi dalla polizia americana gli scorsi mesi.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche purtroppo il voto popolare in America conta niente. E loro si credono un esempio di democrazia...che ironia della vita.
> In America ogni stato vota 'per se' e manda un certo numero di votatori predeterminati al electoral college che poi vota per il presidente.
> 
> Funziona cosi:
> ...



L'america è uno stato federale quindi la loro democrazia rispetta questo aspetto chiave che chiaramente cerca di tutelare tutti ma anche di tutelare la gestione della nazione dando maggior peso agli stati più popolosi e più produttivi..
Naturalmente non esistono mai quelle distinzioni abissali che descrivi ma il voto è distribuito e non ci sono mai state polemiche clamorose, è così da sempre ma il problema al solito c'è solo se questo sistema premia il candidato che non piace..

Ovviamente da noi questo meccanismo non avrebbe senso, ma se dovessimo votare a livello europeo in un ipotetico futuro dove l'UE diventa uno stato unico ecco che questo meccanismo diventerebbe necessario


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche purtroppo il voto popolare in America conta niente. E loro si credono un esempio di democrazia...che ironia della vita.
> In America ogni stato vota 'per se' e manda un certo numero di votatori predeterminati al electoral college che poi vota per il presidente.
> 
> Funziona cosi:
> ...



capito, grazie


----------



## Devil man (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden nel comizio a Philadelfia in Pennsylvania: "Siamo stufi dei tweet, della paura e dell'odio di Trump. È il momento per lui di fare le valigie. Eliminerò il razzismo, prometto un piano contro il Covid e renderò l'economia degli USA migliore". Nel discorso, cita anche George Floyd e Breonna Taylor, i due afroamericani uccisi dalla polizia americana gli scorsi mesi.*



tutti discorsi da politico Trump ha fatto di più in 45 mesi che Biden in 47 anni.... Se non ci fosse stato il Covid e il caso George Floyd Biden non si sarebbe nemmeno candidato contro Trump...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Novembre 2020)

Dateci almeno una buona notizia!
Forza trump


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2020)

Sì, ma figurati se il pattume televisivo sta dalla parte di Trump.

Specialmente quando quell'idiota di Salveenee si fa vedere con la mascherina di propaganda.

Cosa estremamente stupida ed inopportuna secondo me.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra Trump e nonno Biden.. brrrr... brividi pensare non ci sia nessuno di meglio in lizza per essere l' uomo più potente del mondo.
> 
> Sembra lo specchio dell' Italia.




Non scherziamo. Trump avrà mille difetti, ma rispetto a Biden è Metternich.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Trump avrà mille difetti, ma rispetto a Biden è Metternich.



e chi ha detto il contrario ?!


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden nel comizio a Philadelfia in Pennsylvania: "Siamo stufi dei tweet, della paura e dell'odio di Trump. È il momento per lui di fare le valigie. Eliminerò il razzismo, prometto un piano contro il Covid e renderò l'economia degli USA migliore". Nel discorso, cita anche George Floyd e Breonna Taylor, i due afroamericani uccisi dalla polizia americana gli scorsi mesi.*



sì e il piano sarà fare lockdown federale,peggio del primo deciso dagli stati

"eliminerò il razzismo" è stupendo,davvero.


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2020)

Guida ora per ora:

*12.00 DEL 3 NOVEMBRE (ora italiana)* Aprono i primi seggi sulla costa orientale americana. Alle 15 al via il voto in California e sulla costa occidentale.

*1.00 DEL MATTINO DI MERCOLEDI' 4 NOVEMBRE* Chiudono i primi seggi in Indiana, Kentucky, Georgia, South Carolina, Vermont e Virginia.

*1.30, E' L'ORA DEL NORTH CAROLINA* Chiudono i seggi in North Carolina, West Virginia e in Ohio che mette in palio 18 grandi elettori. Cruciale quest'anno nella corsa alla Casa Bianca, oltre al solito Ohio, il North Carolina con i suoi 15 grandi elettori.

*2.00, TOCCA A FLORIDA E PENNSYLVANIA* Sono due degli Stati chiave nella corsa alla Casa Bianca con in palio complessivamente 49 grandi elettori, di cui 20 per la Pennsylvania e 29 per la Florida. Complessivamente chiudono i seggi in 16 Stati, incluso il District of Columbia della capitale Washington.

*3.00, E' IL MOMENTO DEL TEXAS* Chiudono i seggi in Texas (38 grandi elettori), Stato roccaforte dei repubblicani che quest'anno i democratici potrebbero sbancare. Si chiude anche in due Stati chiave, il Wisconsin e il Michigan, che nel 2016 Donald Trump strappo' a Hilllary Clinton.

*4.00-5.00, L'ORA DELLA VERITA'* Alle 4 ora italiana urne chiuse in altri quattro Stati, tra cui lo Utah e alle 5 in altri cinque Stati, tra cui la California, roccaforte Dem con i suoi 55 grandi elettori.
*E' il momento in cui potrebbe arrivare l'annuncio della vittoria.*

*7.00, ALASKA, L'ULTIMO STATO* E' l'ultimo Stato a votare. Gli ultimi seggi, quelli nella regione piu' occidentale, chiudono quando sulla East Coast è già mercoledì 4 novembre.* Dopo le Hawaii*, le cui urne chiudono quando a New York e' mezzanotte.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

Forza Trump! Bidet è impresentabile, solo i radical chic dem potevano sfornare uno così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Forza Trump! Bidet è impresentabile, solo i radical chic dem potevano sfornare uno così.



Ma non è nemmeno un radical shit invero..è un rigurgito della vecchia politica USA che si è riciclato per aver fatto da vice ad Obama..

Infatti i Dem contano su questo, che la gente non voti Bidet (oggettivamente impresentabile anche perché andato di testa) ma che voti contro Trump e che voti immaginando la regia occulta di Obama..

Saranno molto delusi quando capiranno che Obama è già bello che andato, nel senso che al caro Barak frega più nulla, lui ha fatto la sua parte e adesso si gode la vita a suon di conferenze da 150mila euro a botta per non dire nulla


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Per RCP, Trump ha rimontato in North Carolina, Iowa, Ohio e sta accorciando le distanze in Florida.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non è nemmeno un radical shit invero..è un rigurgito della vecchia politica USA che si è riciclato per aver fatto da vice ad Obama..
> 
> Infatti i Dem contano su questo, che la gente non voti Bidet (oggettivamente impresentabile anche perché andato di testa) ma che voti contro Trump e che voti immaginando la regia occulta di Obama..
> 
> Saranno molto delusi quando capiranno che Obama è già bello che andato, nel senso che al caro Barak frega più nulla, lui ha fatto la sua parte e adesso si gode la vita a suon di conferenze da 150mila euro a botta per non dire nulla



Hai ragione, anche se penso che Obama possa stuzzicare come possa anche "infastidire" un po' di elettorato che bene si ricorda i disastri della sua gestione (politica estera su tutto). Sanders secondo me sarebbe stato un avversario molto più ostico per Trump ma l'establishment dem è un po' come la sinistra italiana, è brava a perdere.
Renzi, non a caso un democristiano, una volta ha detto: ho fatto una cosa di sinistra: ho perso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, anche se penso che Obama possa stuzzicare come possa anche "infastidire" un po' di elettorato che bene si ricorda i disastri della sua gestione (politica estera su tutto). Sanders secondo me sarebbe stato un avversario molto più ostico per Trump ma l'establishment dem è un po' come la sinistra italiana, è brava a perdere.
> Renzi, non a caso un democristiano, una volta ha detto: ho fatto una cosa di sinistra: ho perso.



Comunque fa spavento leggere le carte di identità di questa gente..
H Clinton 73 anni
Trump 74 anni
Bidet 77 anni
Sanders 79 anni

Fra un po' è più giovane il Papa del presidente USA...non dico che serva un 40enne rampante, ma sarebbe gradito uno tra i 55 e i 65 massimo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque fa spavento leggere le carte di identità di questa gente..
> H Clinton 73 anni
> Trump 74 anni
> Bidet 77 anni
> ...



La classe politica americana è penosa, questi sono stati in grado di eleggere presidente un attore e vogliono una conduttrice tv come candidata. Certo anche noi abbiamo i nostri grattacapi ma se Sparta piange decisamente Atene non ride.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Sondaggio IBD/TIPP: Biden a "soli" +3 punti su Trump nel voto popolare.*


----------



## vota DC (2 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Joe Biden ieri: sale sul palco ed urla "Hello Minnesota!!"
> 
> Peccato fosse in Florida....



In realtà era veramente in Minnesota, i media hanno mentito sul fatto che è in Florida: considera la Florida perda e sta facendo campagna in Minnesota,il video ironizzava su ciò. Non è andato nemmeno nella "contesa" Arizona o in Texas. Bisognerà fare pulizia dei sondaggisti dato che persino un rimba come Biden non si fida più di loro.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In realtà era veramente in Minnesota, i media hanno mentito sul fatto che è in Florida: considera la Florida perda e sta facendo campagna in Minnesota,il video ironizzava su ciò. Non è andato nemmeno nella "contesa" Arizona o in Texas. Bisognerà fare pulizia dei sondaggisti dato che persino un rimba come Biden non si fida più di loro.


Penso che i partiti abbiano dei sondaggi più veritieri e, poco dopo il secondo dibattito, ho letto un articolo del sole24ore che diceva che i sondaggi del comitato di Biden davano Trump in vantaggio in molti stati chiave tra cui Michigan (dove Biden risulta avanti di molto per la media sondaggi), Arizona, Florida e Ohio. Robaccia anti-Trump come NBC e CNN soprattutto, sono il massimo dell'inaffidabilità e gli stessi dem lo sanno.

Inoltre, fate attenzione a questo particolare. La Clinton a poche ore dagli esiti era stra-ottimista (e poi perse), mentre Biden ed i dem sono settimane che hanno placato il loro iniziale entusiasmo.


----------



## Devil man (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque fa spavento leggere le carte di identità di questa gente..
> H Clinton 73 anni
> Trump 74 anni
> Bidet 77 anni
> ...



Si hai ragione anche secondo me siamo troppo avanti con l'età ma se vuoi un leader che abbia l'esperienza e la saggezza minimo ci vogliono 40 anni di esperienza in leadership, e quindi un candidato non potrà avere meno di 60 anni. Guarda ad esempio Obama.. Obama aveva pochissima esperienza politica soprattutto a livello internazionale ed era molto giovane. Ha sicuramente giocato molto più il suo carisma su qualsiasi altro aspetto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione anche secondo me siamo troppo avanti con l'età ma se vuoi un leader che abbia l'esperienza e la saggezza minimo ci vogliono 40 anni di esperienza in leadership, e quindi un candidato non potrà avere meno di 60 anni. Guarda ad esempio Obama.. Obama aveva pochissima esperienza politica soprattutto a livello internazionale ed era giovane. Ha sicuramente giocato molto più il suo carisma su qualsiasi altro aspetto..



ma infatti ho detto 55 - 65...qua andiamo di pannolone altro che leadership...


----------



## vota DC (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che i partiti abbiano dei sondaggi più veritieri e, poco dopo il secondo dibattito, ho letto un articolo del sole24ore che diceva che i sondaggi del comitato di Biden davano Trump in vantaggio in molti stati chiave tra cui Michigan (dove Biden risulta avanti di molto per la media sondaggi), Arizona, Florida e Ohio. Robaccia anti-Trump come NBC e CNN soprattutto, sono il massimo dell'inaffidabilità e gli stessi dem lo sanno.
> 
> Inoltre, fate attenzione a questo particolare. La Clinton a poche ore dagli esiti era stra-ottimista (e poi perse), mentre Biden ed i dem sono settimane che hanno placato il loro iniziale entusiasmo.



Infatti in Michigan Moore ha detto che la campagna di Biden è peggio della Clinton e che è molto più in difficoltà.
Che poi con i sondaggi che lo danno al +9 Biden è comunque questo ultimo periodo in Michigan, se fossero veritieri avrebbe fatto campagna altrove!


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2020)

I sondaggi negli swing states, oggi che è il giorno prima delle elezioni, sono praticamente uguali a 4 anni fa. Testa a testa ovunque, in molti casi biden ha un vantaggio nei sondaggi minore a quello che veniva attribuito alla Clinton.
Sarà in ogni caso un'elezione avvincente.


----------



## Devil man (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma infatti ho detto 55 - 65...qua andiamo di pannolone altro che leadership...



Si vede che dopo Obama c'è stato un cambio di tendenza e la richiesta di un presidente più anziano, pannolone non direi.. Trump ad esempio in questa ultima settimana è riuscito a fare 5 comizi al giorno! senza errori a differenza di Biden che lascia il lavoro dei comizi a Obama lol... ( vedi Florida )


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si vede che dopo Obama c'è stato un cambio di tendenza e la richiesta di un presidente più anziano, pannolone non direi.. Trump ad esempio in questa ultima settimana è riuscito a fare 5 comizi al giorno! senza errori a differenza di Biden che lascia il lavoro dei comizi a Obama lol... ( vedi Florida )



Quella sul pannolone era una battuta..anche Silvio 10 anni fa era ancora un discreto show man però è innegabile che ad una certa età la lucidità cala e anche il fisico può cedere di botto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque fa spavento leggere le carte di identità di questa gente..
> H Clinton 73 anni
> Trump 74 anni
> Bidet 77 anni
> ...



La cosa spaventosa é che anche gli altri big player non sono meglio:
- Nancy Pelosi, 80enne
- Mitch McConnell, 78enne

Il governo sembra piu un reparti di geriatria che altro. Anche li sta il problema. Gente vecchia che non vuole farsi di parte.
Biden, che spero vinca, non mi piace minimamente. E li giusto perche 'ora é il suo turno'. Invece di mettere qualcuno con una visione vera per il futuro, con energia, con voglia di voltare pagina - un antipodo di Trump - i Democrats hanno scelto Biden...il candidato meno ispirato di sempre.

Persino Hillary era piu ispirata, ma allo stesso tempo anche molto piu antipatica.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2020)

Bidet, comunque, ogni volta ho l'impressione che se anche dovesse vincere i 4 anni non riuscirà mai a finirli.. mi sembra uno che da un momento all'altro possa o poi schiattare.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bidet, comunque, ogni volta ho l'impressione che se anche dovesse vincere i 4 anni non riuscirà mai a finirli.. mi sembra uno che da un momento all'altro possa o poi schiattare.



 vero


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bidet, comunque, ogni volta ho l'impressione che se anche dovesse vincere i 4 anni non riuscirà mai a finirli.. mi sembra uno che da un momento all'altro possa o poi schiattare.


Tra gli elettori repubblicani e chi lo odia, gira voce che il presidente vero sarà Kamala Harris e lui potrebbe essere addirittura fatto fuori. L'ha detto un'elettrice di Trump al TG2.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Rimonta shock di Trump: per la media sondaggi RCP è, improvvisamente, passato in vantaggio su 5 stati (North Carolina, Ohio, Iowa, Georgia oltre al Texas dove era già in vantaggio). A Biden rimangono Florida, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Minnesota, Arizona, Wisconsin e Nevada.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rimonta shock di Trump: per la media sondaggi RCP è, improvvisamente, passato in vantaggio su 5 stati (North Carolina, Ohio, Iowa, Georgia oltre al Texas dove era già in vantaggio). A Biden rimangono Florida, Pennsylvania, Michigan, Minnesota, Arizona, Wisconsin e Nevada.*



Non succede ma se succede...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Non succede ma se succede...


Succede succede...Biden più fa comizi (di 10 persone) e più diventa impresentabile.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

*Fanno discutere le dichiarazioni di Trump su Pavarotti nel comizio di Macomb: "Non sono una diva come lui". Poi riferendosi ad un aneddoto accaduto negli anni 2000, dove Pavarotti cantò per Trump al Taj Mahal di Atlantic City, chiedendogli un milione di dollari, ma facendo una performance che non gli piacque visto che a causa del raffreddore non cantò bene, ha detto: "Donald, Donald, Donald stasera non canto, me ne vado". A Macomb, infatti, fa freddo e per il Presidente USA, Pavarotti non si sarebbe presentato al suo posto.*


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Novembre 2020)

Vincerà Trump


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2020)

ho appena letto un articolo imbarazzante di Severgnini sul Corriere pro Biden,anzi 99% contro Trump e ultime tre righe giusto per menzionare lo sfidante.
se non si sa cosa dire di un politico di professione da 50 anni significa che non sia degno di stima.
questo è il riassunto


----------



## Mika (2 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La cosa spaventosa é che anche gli altri big player non sono meglio:
> - Nancy Pelosi, 80enne
> - Mitch McConnell, 78enne
> 
> ...



Una volta i presidenti USA erano relativamente giovani:

Clinton fu eletto a 46 anni, George Bush Junior eletto a 55 anni, Obama eletto a 48 anni, Carter eletto all'età di 53 anni, prendendo quelli che mi ricordo eletti sotto i 60 anni. A quanto pare c'è un buco generazionale a livello politico.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Una volta i presidenti USA erano relativamente giovani:
> 
> Clinton fu eletto a 46 anni, George Bush Junior eletto a 55 anni, Obama eletto a 48 anni, Carter eletto all'età di 53 anni, prendendo quelli che mi ricordo eletti sotto i 60 anni. A quanto pare c'è un buco generazionale a livello politico.


Sarà interessante vedere chi si candiderà nel post Trump/Biden tra quattro anni. O si torna ai presidenti giovani, con la democratica Ocasio Cortez che si sta facendo già da adesso pubblicità, oppure con i candidati vip tipo Kanye West da una parte con i repubblicani e Meghan Markle con i democratici e sarebbe uno scenario horror.


----------



## Mika (2 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante vedere chi si candiderà nel post Trump/Biden tra quattro anni. O si torna ai presidenti giovani, con la democratica Ocasio Cortez che si sta facendo già da adesso pubblicità, oppure con i candidati vip tipo Kanye West da una parte con i repubblicani e Meghan Markle con i democratici e sarebbe uno scenario horror.



Sarà interessante si, anche perché gli USA ancora influiscono la politica ed economia europea anche se negli ultimi anni le realtà emergenti arabe ma soprattutto cinesi iniziano a incidere di più sulla nostra economia traballante.

A me non piacciono ne Trump ne Biden, vissi Regan e Clinton, il primo con Gorbaciov ci ha salvato praticamente il di dietro, per chi chi magari "vecchiotto" come me si ricorda del 1985 e del progetto del Patto di Varsavia che aveva pianificato una invasione dei paesi Nato che l'elezione di Gorbaciov in URSS e Regan in USA sventarono (con il patto di riduzione dell'arsenale nucleare dei due paesi che sanc' l'inizio della fine della guerra fredda che tra gli anni 60 e 70 più volta ci mise davanti ad un olocausto nucleare), poi ricordo piacevolmente il periodo di Clinton.

Dopo aver vissuto quei due presidenti, gli altri mi hanno lasciato poco e quel poco anche male.


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

interessante intervista a due attivisti dei Black Lives Matter a Il Fatto quotidiano:

"Biden è quello che negli anni Novanta scriveva le leggi per mandare in prigione i ragazzi per qualche grammo di marijuana"

"Biden fa quello che hanno sempre fatto nel partito democratico
Pensano di usarci come una sorta di commodity, di merce.
Ci comprano, in campagna elettorale, promettendoci che le cose andranno meglio. 
Ma non cambia mai niente"

purtroppo sono in minoranza a usare il cervello,altri dicono che "tutti sono meglio di Trump"


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante intervista a due attivisti dei Black Lives Matter a Il Fatto quotidiano:
> 
> "Biden è quello che negli anni Novanta scriveva le leggi per mandare in prigione i ragazzi per qualche grammo di marijuana"
> 
> ...


Biden secondo alcuni sondaggi, è il candidato democratico che ha meno consensi tra i neri se paragonato ad Obama e la Clinton. Ed il fatto che persino alcuni rapper di colore come Lil Wayne, che di certo non è un conservatore e si tira tanta roba, la dice lunga. I media, purtroppo, dipingono una realtà tutta loro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Novembre 2020)

comunque il livello della politica americana si è abbassato non di poco. Pensare a gente come Kennedy o Regan ma anche Roosvelt ed Eisenawer andando più indietro. Che degrado generale nell' Occidente


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biden secondo alcuni sondaggi, è il candidato democratico che ha meno consensi tra i neri se paragonato ad Obama e la Clinton. Ed il fatto che persino alcuni rapper di colore come Lil Wayne, che di certo non è un conservatore e si tira tanta roba, la dice lunga. I media, purtroppo, dipingono una realtà tutta loro.



durante le primarie contro Sanders ricordo che fosse dipinto come il numero uno sul consenso afroamericano


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque il livello della politica americana si è abbassato non di poco. Pensare a gente come Kennedy o Regan ma anche Roosvelt ed Eisenawer andando più indietro. Che degrado generale nell' Occidente



Ma perfino Bush padre e Clinton!


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Novembre 2020)

Nel frattempo due villaggi del New Hampshire hanno già contato i voto.
Nel primo tutti e 5 gli elettori hanno votato per Biden
Nel secondo invece Trump ha preso 16 voti, con 5 a Biden


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Novembre 2020)

Deve succedere un cataclisma ben peggiore del 2016 per garantire a Trump la vittora.
Se vince, vuol dire che ufficialmente i sondaggi sono preparati dietro le quinte, perchè non ci si può ogni volta sbagliare di 100 voti dell'electoral college, e sarebbe GRAVISSIMO.

A me nel dubbio non piace nessuno dei due, ma Biden a differenza di Trump è palesemente impresentabile proprio a livello mentale e di salute, oltre ad essere il grigio burocrate vuoto che ha campato di politica tutta la vita senza mai combinare nulla.
Come se noi eleggessimo Casini. 

Comunque occhio che se per disgrazia questa elezione finisce contested con un margine di 1-2 stati è guerra civile al 100%.


----------



## Devil man (3 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biden secondo alcuni sondaggi, è il candidato democratico che ha meno consensi tra i neri se paragonato ad Obama e la Clinton. Ed il fatto che persino alcuni rapper di colore come Lil Wayne, che di certo non è un conservatore e si tira tanta roba, la dice lunga. I media, purtroppo, dipingono una realtà tutta loro.



I media e i social media sono stra corrotti ormai filtrano solo cosa vogliono far sapere e basta sono un altra casta a parte... il loro candidato è Biden punto e deve vincere lui... basta vedere i sondaggi dove in alcuni stati Trump è stato dato sotto 17 punti!!!!! *una falsità inaudita fatta apposta, cosi gli americani in quello stato non si alzano nemmeno dalla poltrona per andare a votare! * pensando ormai che la battaglia sia persa..


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

*Già da questa notte, nonostante si dovrà aspettare ancora di più per il conteggio dei voti per posta, Trump potrebbe salire sul palco e annunciare la vittoria in caso di vantaggio enorme in alcuni stati chiave (Ohio, Florida, North Carolina, Texas, Iowa, Arizona e Georgia). La sua strategia, sarebbe mettere pressione agli scrutatori e ai tribunali ed annunciare possibili brogli, nel caso i voti per posta dovessero decretare una rimonta di Biden. A dare questa notizia, il sito americano Axios, che parla di un Trump che avrebbe discusso privatamente con i suoi alleati di questa ipotesi.*


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Deve succedere un cataclisma ben peggiore del 2016 per garantire a Trump la vittora.
> Se vince, vuol dire che ufficialmente i sondaggi sono preparati dietro le quinte, perchè non ci si può ogni volta sbagliare di 100 voti dell'electoral college, e sarebbe GRAVISSIMO.
> 
> A me nel dubbio non piace nessuno dei due, ma Biden a differenza di Trump è palesemente impresentabile proprio a livello mentale e di salute, oltre ad essere il grigio burocrate vuoto che ha campato di politica tutta la vita senza mai combinare nulla.
> ...



Guarda, ti spiego io come si fa a manipolare un sondaggio. Io questa cosa me la sono studiata bene e ho costruito un metodo che produce un meta-sondaggio (combinazione di vari sondaggi) che applicai all'elezione Obama contro Romney e ci presi in pieno. Se ci sono interessati posso dirvi come funziona il metodo. Comunque, venendo al dunque, quelli che sono riportati non sono mai i valori grezzi del risultato del sondaggio ma valori aggiustati. L'aggiustamento e' legittimo perché il campione usato (tipicamente un migliaio di persone) non e' mai sufficientemente rappresentativo della reale distribuzione dei votanti, cosi' lo si corregge per quella che dovrebbe essere la tipica distribuzione locale (stato o nazione per esempio) come: quanti uomini o donne, la razza, religione, eccetera. Queste sono comunque correzioni del secondo ordine. La correzione più' importante pero', come e' da aspettarsi, e' quella dell'affiliazione politica degli intervistati: democratica, repubblicana, o indipendente. Ora molti sondaggisti forniscono i cosiddetti "internals" cioè la distribuzione originale e poi quella aggiustata. E' li' che si vede lo scempio, dove saltano fuori distribuzioni che favoriscono pesantemente un partito o l'altro secondo chi ha pagato per il sondaggio. Per mia esperienza il partito democratico e' quello che ne giova molto di più' che il repubblicano. A volte anche aggiustamenti minimi come il numero degli indecisi e come si decide che questi ultimi voteranno fanno cambiare l'esito del sondaggio per uno stato o l'altro. Infatti per gli indecisi bisogna decidere se la maggioranza va al nuovo o all' "incubement" (quello che e' in carica). Ecco dunque spiegata la magagna dei sondaggi.


----------



## varvez (3 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Guarda, ti spiego io come si fa a manipolare un sondaggio. Io questa cosa me la sono studiata bene e ho costruito un metodo che produce un meta-sondaggio (combinazione di vari sondaggi) che applicai all'elezione Obama contro Romney e ci presi in pieno. Se ci sono interessati posso dirvi come funziona il metodo. Comunque, venendo al dunque, quelli che sono riportati non sono mai i valori grezzi del risultato del sondaggio ma valori aggiustati. L'aggiustamento e' legittimo perché il campione usato (tipicamente un migliaio di persone) non e' mai sufficientemente rappresentativo della reale distribuzione dei votanti, cosi' lo si corregge per quella che dovrebbe essere la tipica distribuzione locale (stato o nazione per esempio) come: quanti uomini o donne, la razza, religione, eccetera. Queste sono comunque correzioni del secondo ordine. La correzione più' importante pero', come e' da aspettarsi, e' quella dell'affiliazione politica degli intervistati: democratica, repubblicana, o indipendente. Ora molti sondaggisti forniscono i cosiddetti "internals" cioè la distribuzione originale e poi quella aggiustata. E' li' che si vede lo scempio, dove saltano fuori distribuzioni che favoriscono pesantemente un partito o l'altro secondo chi ha pagato per il sondaggio. Per mia esperienza il partito democratico e' quello che ne giova molto di più' che il repubblicano. A volte anche aggiustamenti minimi come il numero degli indipendenti e come si decide che questi ultimi voteranno fanno cambiare l'esito del sondaggio per uno stato o l'altro. Infatti per gli indipendenti bisogna decidere se la maggioranza va al nuovo o all' "incubement" (quello che e' in carica). Ecco dunque spiegata la magagna dei sondaggi.



Molto interessante e mi piacerebbe conoscere il metodo, nel frattempo però: chi vince stanotte?


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Molto interessante e mi piacerebbe conoscere il metodo, nel frattempo però: chi vince stanotte?



Prima di tutto una correzione riguardo all'ultima parte. Invece di indipendenti volevo dire indecisi (ho corretto nel messaggio originale). Per il metodo la descrizione ce l'ho in inglese e la posso postare se ti va bene, se no appena posso la traduco. Riguardo a chi vince stanotte, ovviamente non so. Non ho avuto il tempo di poter analizzare tutti i sondaggi perché ancora lavoro, ed e' un lavoro abbastanza assorbente, ed e' per questo che non posto molto qui. Quando andrò in pensione fra qualche anno prometto di essere molto più' attivo. Comunque vedo molta inquietudine fra gli specialisti di sondaggi democratici, incluso il fivethirtyeight (il loro golden standard) che si sta già' giustificando nel caso Trump vinca. Io personalmente non voterò nessuno dei due, come anche l'ultima volta nel 2016. La scelta e' davvero impossibile, comunque qui nell'Illinois non conta perché' va sempre al candidato democratico. Nel 2016 alle primarie repubblicane votai Kasich, un moderato molto capace e responsabile di aver fatto quadrare il bilancio del paese al finale degli anni novanta. L'unica cosa buona dell'elezione di Trump e' che finalmente mi sono preso la rivincita con i miei colleghi che mi hanno deriso a lungo citandomi di Berlusconi. Ecco Trump e' peggio di Berlusconi e ce ne vuole. Ora Biden e' completamente rimbambito. Come dice mia figlia, sostenitrice di Sanders, la scelta di Biden e' stata un "elder abuse" (abuso di anziani), per avere un democratico più' centrista. Tutti qui sanno che se Biden e' eletto, la Kamala Harris subentrerà abbastanza presto invocando l'incapacità mentale di Biden. Ma neanche lei deve essere una cima quando si e' lasciata scappare che durante le prove avevano già' simulato un' amministrazione Harris.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> *Tutti qui sanno che se Biden e' eletto, la Kamala Harris subentrerà abbastanza presto invocando l'incapacità mentale di Biden. *Ma neanche lei deve essere una cima quando si e' lasciata scappare che durante le prove avevano già' simulato un' amministrazione Harris.


Allora è vero???  Pochi post prima, avevo citato questa elettrice repubblicana intervistata dal TG2 che parlava di questa ipotesi. Dopotutto, si vede anni luce che Biden sarà un burattino. Ma farlo così alla luce del sole, sarebbe una roba da guerra civile. A noi italiani va bene tutto ormai visto che succede sempre che cambiano i leader senza elezioni, ma a loro?


----------



## Devil man (3 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Allora è vero???  Pochi post prima, avevo citato questa elettrice repubblicana intervistata dal TG2 che parlava di questa ipotesi. Dopotutto, si vede anni luce che Biden sarà un burattino. Ma farlo così alla luce del sole, sarebbe una roba da guerra civile. A noi italiani va bene tutto ormai visto che succede sempre che cambiano i leader senza elezioni, ma a loro?



Impossibile non accadrà mai... una donna afroamericana presidente non eletta... Trump tanto se perde le elezioni farà saltare il banco a suon di avvocati


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Impossibile non accadrà mai... una donna afroamericana nemmeno eletta... Trump tanto se perde le elezioni farà saltare il banco a suon di avvocati


Trump comunque ha in mano la corte suprema, può rendere illegali i voti per posta e rendere effettivi i risultati di stanotte, che è la sua strategia. Infatti come scritto prima, salirà sul palco per annunciare la vittoria senza aspettare lo scrutinio dei voti per posta.


----------



## Devil man (3 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trump comunque ha in mano la corte suprema, può rendere illegali i voti per posta e rendere effettivi i risultati di stanotte, che è la sua strategia. Infatti come scritto prima, salirà sul palco per annunciare la vittoria senza aspettare lo scrutinio dei voti per posta.



guarda speriamo godrei nel vedere quella racchia schizzata della Pelosi smadonnare... non ho mai visto un accanimento così perpetrato verso un presidente... per quello non simpatizzo per i democratici invece di lavorare con il presidente e avere rispetto per la carica più importante degli stati uniti lo volevano sbattuto fuori con un impeachment un mese si e uno no... da quando si è seduto alla casa bianca non ha lavorato mai tranquillo poveraccio..


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Novembre 2020)

Vincerà Biden. certo è che ai primi risulttai scoppieranno disordini sia fuori dalla casa bianca sia in tutti gli States


----------



## Devil man (3 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vincerà Biden. certo è che ai primi risulttai scoppieranno disordini sia fuori dalla casa bianca sia in tutti gli States



 si certo l'Fbi i servizi segreti, i men in black e suora Giuseppina non appoggiano Trump


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> guarda speriamo godrei nel vedere quella racchia schizzata della Pelosi smadonnare... non ho mai visto un accanimento così perpetrato verso un presidente... per quello non simpatizzo per i democratici invece di lavorare con il presidente e avere rispetto per la carica più importante degli stati uniti lo volevano sbattuto fuori con un impeachment un mese si e uno no... da quando si è seduto alla casa bianca non ha lavorato mai tranquillo poveraccio..


La cosa buffa è che la Pelosi è diventata speaker grazie allo zampino di Trump


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

Domanda per chi ne sa di politica, come la vedete la Repubblica Presidenziale come sistema governativo?


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi ne sa di politica, come la vedete la Repubblica Presidenziale come sistema governativo?



In Italia Meloni e Renzi vogliono il presidenzialismo... io sono abbastanza a favore, ma serve un lavoro immenso di modifica della costituzione.. inoltre da noi vige lo spettro del fascismo, dare tutti i poteri ad una persona non è il massimo... il top sarebbe un presidenzialismo come quello francese


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vincerà Biden. certo è che ai primi risulttai scoppieranno disordini sia fuori dalla casa bianca sia in tutti gli States



I disordini ci sono già stati..4 anni fa


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> In Italia Meloni e Renzi vogliono il presidenzialismo... io sono abbastanza a favore, ma serve un lavoro immenso di modifica della costituzione.. inoltre da noi vige lo spettro del fascismo, dare tutti i poteri ad una persona non è il massimo... il top sarebbe un presidenzialismo come quello francese



Oddio, che differenza c'è tra il Presidenzialismo francese e quello statunitense?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

*Trump: "Stiamo vincendo in Texas, Florida e Arizona. Stiamo andando molto bene in North Carolina e Pennsylvania."*


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oddio, che differenza c'è tra il Presidenzialismo francese e quello statunitense?



mi sono espresso male io, in Franci hanno un semipresidenzialismo, con divisione dei poteri tra presidente e premier


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi sono espresso male io, in Franci hanno un semipresidenzialismo, con divisione dei poteri tra presidente e premier



Macron e Castex. Mh... non so in Italia con due teste cosa potrebbe accadere, abbiamo visto cosa è accaduto con Di Maio e Salvini.

Dovrebbero essere dello stesso partito, perché se metti esempio un leader di M5S e uno del PD questi si scannano. Ad ora l'unico fronte unito è il centrodestra anche se Berlusconi è un poco più distaccato dalla visione di Meloni-Salvini.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Macron e Castex. Mh... non so in Italia con due teste cosa potrebbe accadere, abbiamo visto cosa è accaduto con Di Maio e Salvini.
> 
> Dovrebbero essere dello stesso partito, perché se metti esempio un leader di M5S e uno del PD questi si scannano. Ad ora l'unico fronte unito è il centrodestra anche se Berlusconi è un poco più distaccato dalla visione di Meloni-Salvini.



Salvini e Di Maio hanno creato il mostro Conte, una chimera politica


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Macron e Castex. Mh... non so in Italia con due teste cosa potrebbe accadere, abbiamo visto cosa è accaduto con Di Maio e Salvini.
> 
> Dovrebbero essere dello stesso partito, perché se metti esempio un leader di M5S e uno del PD questi si scannano. Ad ora l'unico fronte unito è il centrodestra anche se Berlusconi è un poco più distaccato dalla visione di Meloni-Salvini.



In Francia e' successo nella meta' degli anni ottanta. Chirac (gaullista) vinse le politiche e divenne primo ministro mentre Mitterand (socialista) era presidente. Io l'ho vissuto in persona perche' in quel decennio abitavo e lavoravo in Francia. Ci fu una mezza crisi costituzionale perché non si sapeva bene com'era la spartizione di potere. Alla fine il cartesianismo francese prevalse con una dose di buon senso e il presidente Mitterand aveva la priorità su questioni internazionali e cose fondamentali come andare in guerra, mentre Chirac si occupava di governare il paese. Alla fine non fu un periodo molto brutto e Chirac privatizzo' molte delle industrie nazionali dando un impulso notevole all'economia francese.


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> In Francia e' successo nella meta' degli anni ottanta. Chirac (gaullista) vinse le politiche e divenne primo ministro mentre Mitterand (socialista) era presidente. Io l'ho vissuto in persona perche' in quel decennio abitavo e lavoravo in Francia. Ci fu una mezza crisi costituzionale perché non si sapeva bene com'era la spartizione di potere. Alla fine il cartesianismo francese prevalse con una dose di buon senso e il presidente Mitterand aveva la priorità su questioni internazionali e cose fondamentali come andare in guerra, mentre Chirac si occupava di governare il paese. Alla fine non fu un periodo molto brutto e Chirac privatizzo' molte delle industrie nazionali dando un impulso notevole all'economia francese.



Si ma in un sistema Presidenziale esistente da tanto e un modo di fare politica diversa che in Italia. Cosa accadrebbe se alle prime presidenziali vincono Di Maio e Zingaretti e devono decidere? Chi prevale l'uno sull'altro in un paese dove la Magistratura è politicamente schiarata? Capisci cosa intendo, non so come scriverlo a parole chiare


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Trump: "Stiamo vincendo in Texas, Florida e Arizona. Stiamo andando molto bene in North Carolina e Pennsylvania."*


In realtà ha detto "La mia squadra pensa che stiamo vincendo...". Però penso pure io che stanotte avremo un Trump dominante, se veramente i voti dei democratici saranno quasi tutti per posta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante intervista a due attivisti dei Black Lives Matter a Il Fatto quotidiano:
> 
> "Biden è quello che negli anni Novanta scriveva le leggi per mandare in prigione i ragazzi per qualche grammo di marijuana"
> 
> ...



Chiunque usi il cervello sa che negli USA la differenza ideologica fra rep e dem è minima, chiaramente anche lì ci sono gli elettori schierati a prescindere ma i più votano in base al candidato....e anche se non si è "di destra" a votare Biden solo per non riavere Trump ci vuole veramente stomaco...anche perché diciamo la verità, Trump è stato molto meno "brutto" di come lo dipingevano.


----------



## pinopalm (3 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ma in un sistema Presidenziale esistente da tanto e un modo di fare politica diversa che in Italia. Cosa accadrebbe se alle prime presidenziali vincono Di Maio e Zingaretti e devono decidere? Chi prevale l'uno sull'altro in un paese dove la Magistratura è politicamente schiarata? Capisci cosa intendo, non so come scriverlo a parole chiare



No sono d'accordo che in Italia non sarebbe una cosa fattibile specialmente con la situazione attuale. Volevo solamente spiegare come aveva funzionato in Francia. Comunque a quell'epoca non e' che il sistema presidenziale fosse in funzione da un tempo lunghissimo, essendo stato approvato nel 1960 in seguito al fallimento della quarta repubblica, quando c'era un caos politico che rendeva ingovernabile il paese. Per 25 anni le cose erano filate lisce con il primo ministro e presidente sempre in sintonia perché dello stesso partito.


----------



## Mika (3 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> No sono d'accordo che in Italia non sarebbe una cosa fattibile specialmente con la situazione attuale. Volevo solamente spiegare come aveva funzionato in Francia. Comunque a quell'epoca non e' che il sistema presidenziale fosse in funzione da un tempo lunghissimo, essendo stato approvato nel 1960 in seguito al fallimento della quarta repubblica, quando c'era un caos politico che rendeva ingovernabile il paese. Per 25 anni le cose erano filate lisce con il primo ministro e presidente sempre in sintonia perché dello stesso partito.



Capito, ti ringrazio per la spiegazione


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dove seguire, in diretta, gli esiti delle presidenziali USA 2020?
> Nella notte tra il 3 ed il 4 novembre, saranno i seguenti canali ad informare i telespettatori con le relative trasmissioni. Su Rai 1 Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa a partire dalle 23:00, su Rete4 uno speciale di Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro dalle 00:30, su La7 Maratona Mentana con Enrico Mentana dalle ore 00.00 e poi sui canali all news come Sky TG24 e Rai News 24.*


Intanto, vi ricordo...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

*Vespa scatenato nell'anteprima di Porta a Porta: "Una delle elezioni più agre e 'brutte brutte' degli ultimi decenni, per come si è svolta la campagna elettorale".*


----------



## Andris (3 Novembre 2020)

dopo vado su maratona Mentana,spero ci sia il buon Sechi contro tutti


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2020)

Raga io vado a letto, anche se sarò sveglio per alcune ore, giusto per vedere un pò gli esiti parziali, ma non avrò il pc con me. Perciò, aggiornate voi se rimanere svegli. Buona notte!


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

aggiorno io,faccio nottata


ora escono i primi stati.

*Kentucky: vince Trump*

altri 5 stati in dirittura d'arrivo


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*
Vermont: vince Biden*

scrivo solo quando è ufficiale


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> aggiorno io,faccio nottata
> 
> 
> ora escono i primi stati.
> ...



Grande Andris. Qui in Francia se la fanno sotto . I media sono spudoratamente anti Trump. Tifano alla morte per Creepy Uncle Joe!


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

scusate, ho visto che il mio post è stato cancellato con un invito a leggere il regolamento senza specificare esattamente la parte del regolamento che ho violato. immagino l'abbiate cancellato per i link esterni, perché non mi pare di aver attaccato utenti or offeso gruppi politici (se chiamare Trump "narcisista" è un'offesa, mi chiedo cosa ne pensate del "creepy uncle Joe" nel post sopra il mio che allude al fatto che sia un pedofilo). da parte mia vi assicuro che i toni sono assolutamente tranquilli.
lo ripubblico con qualche modifica e senza link (anche se non capisco se sono vietati anche i link a youtube) sperando che non venga ricancellato

mi chiedo come si possa supportare uno come Trump che ha fallito clamorosamente la gestione della pandemia (non solo per incompetenza, ma con la malafede e l'ignoranza da negazionista che scende in piazza e minimizza la pericolosità del virus e che a più riprese se ne è sbattuto del parere degli scienziati, e che ha indirettamente chiamato "idiota" l'esperto numero uno di malattie infettive in America, scatenandogli contro un clima ostile fatto di minacce di morte che lo ha costretto a ingaggiare agenti della sicurezza). che ha diviso l'America come nessun altro prima di lui, che ha chiamato i veterani morti in guerra "losers". che non si è mai distanziato dai gruppi di suprematisti bianchi (anzi dicendo, rivolgendosi ai proud boys, "stand back and stand by", cosa gravissima). che getta benzina sul fuoco e continua a dare esempi di benaltrismo quando invece di condannare la parata dei suoi supporter che hanno circondato e cercato di speronare un bus di supporter di Biden su un'interstatale giusto qualche giorno fa, li chiama "veri patrioti" e svia l'attenzione parlando degli antifa. che cerca di vincere le elezioni attraverso magheggi di stampo fascista come la soppressione dei voti (cercate "trump voter suppression", le stanno provando tutte. anche un avvocato repubblicano ne ha parlato disgustato!) mentre i democratici cercano semplicemente di votare. che si atteggia a leader di una setta (e i suoi supporter si atteggiano a seguaci. [video rimosso di una elettrice democratica spruzzata con lo spray e circondata e attaccata verbalmente da supporter pro-Trump]). un narcisista che se ne sbatte altamente degli americani e a cui interessa solo il potere.
avrei preferito uno più socialista come Sanders a Biden (soprattutto per le policy sul sistema sanitario che in America è rotto da far schifo) ma a livello umano, di empatia nei confronti della sua gente, dei deboli e meno fortunati (basti vedere cosa ha passato, tra la morte della moglie e figlia in un incidente e del figlio per tumore), per senso di unità che trasmette, Biden è il candidato giusto in questo momento storico di estrema divisione.
poi non capisco le critiche del tipo "in 47 anni Biden non ha fatto nulla" (perché Trump invece con quale curriculum si è presentato?). hello? Biden è stato senatore per 37 anni, cioè una pedina che non ha potere decisionale per smuovere individualmente le cose (1 voto su 100 in una singola camera del congresso). poi è stato vicepresidente, un ruolo da advisor praticamente. senza contare che, come ha fatto notare nel dibattito, alla provocazione di Trump "tu e Obama non avete fatto nulla in 8 anni" ha giustamente risposto che durante la presidenza Obama il congresso era repubblicano (e rifiutava ogni proposta), risposta che ha lasciato di sasso Trump [video della risposta rimosso]


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*West Virginia: vince Trump*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Virginia: vince Biden*


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

per ora niente sorprese comunque. sono stati annunciati i safe states. gli stati da tenere d'occhio sono Florida, North Carolina, Georgia, Texas, Arizona, Ohio, Wisconsin, Michigan, Pennsylvania


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2020)

Nyt: Florida al 95% ed oltre a Trump


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*South Carolina: vince Trump*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

ora raffica delle 2.00

*Maryland: vince Biden*

*Oklahoma: vince Trump

Illinois: vince Biden

Tennessee: vince Trump

Connecticut: vince Biden

Alabama: vince Trump

Mississipi: vince Trump

New Jersey: vince Biden

Rhode Island: vince Biden

Massachussets: vince Biden*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Se Trump vincesse la Florida salirebbero di un po' le probabilità di vittoria?


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Delaware: vince Biden*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Trump vincesse la Florida salirebbero di un po' le probabilità di vittoria?



sì,dal 10% al 33% in uno schema fatto prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì,dal 10% al 33% in uno schema fatto prima.



Uh, speravo almeno al 50%.

Beh, allora vado a nanna, non voglio rischiare di passare la notte in bianco per vedere BLM, nazi femministe lesbo e Gretini che godono ed esultano


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Indiana: vince Trump*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Indiana: vince Trump*



9-8 per Biden giusto?


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> 9-8 per Biden giusto?



sì ma non conta il numero purtroppo,bensì il "peso"
i repubblicani solitamente ne prendono sempre di più,ma sono spesso più piccoli e devono compensare il mostro californiano


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Arkansas: vince Trump*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì ma non conta il numero purtroppo,bensì il "peso"
> i repubblicani solitamente ne prendono sempre di più,ma sono spesso più piccoli e devono compensare il mostro californiano



Eh allora mi sa che vince Biden


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Si mormora che Trump vince in Florida.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*New York: vince Biden*

*North Dakota: vince Trump

Nebraska: vince Trump

South Dakota: vince Trump

Wyoming: vince Trump

New Mexico: vince Biden
*
*Louisiana: vince Trump*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

dopo tre ore funziona il collegamento con Mario Sechi negli USA

non sente nulla dall'Italia e parla a manetta


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Colorado: vince Biden*


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Peccato, ci aspettano 4 anni di inferno .. ormai è evidente che vince Biden


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Peccato, ci aspettano 4 di inferno .. ormai è evidente che vince Biden



Trump sta lottando su tutto,è ancora lunga


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora raffica delle 2.00
> 
> *Maryland: vince Biden*
> 
> ...





emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Peccato, ci aspettano 4 di inferno .. ormai è evidente che vince Biden



In realtà no


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

mah.. mancano ancora oregon california arizona wisconsin minnesota.. la vedo nera


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump 133 vs 131 Biden.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump ha appena rimontato in Ohio e Texas,davanti in Michigan e Wisconsin
voto a voto in North Carolina


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Trump ha appena rimontato in Ohio e Texas,davanti in Michigan e Wisconsin
> voto a voto in North Carolina



Andris queste elezioni sembrano un remake di Rio Ave Milan.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

dai ragazzi, è impossibile che si prenda almeno 2 tra minnesota arizona ohio wisconsin oregon california


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*incidenti a Philadelphia,pare non vadano avanti a contare i voti per stanotte*

importante perchè la Pennsylvania potrebbe essere decisiva


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Kansas: vince Trump*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*in Pennsylvania potrebbero metterci 40 ore per il conteggio,si rischia la Corte Suprema*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

il sondaggista di Mentana è palesemente pro democratici e sceglie solo le notizie che vuole lui,ma io sto seguendo vari siti contemporaneamente e riporto informazioni dagli USA più neutrali

io ho le mappe davanti dal primo momento e vi assicuro che la realtà è ben diversa.
anche quello che riporta il giornalista nel parcheggio di Biden non è aggiornato,dà per certo ciò che non è.
stanno cambiando anche le opinioni dei commentatori politici negli USA

non mi sta piacendo oggi la trasmissione,si sente la mancanza di Sechi che 4 anni fa equilibrava


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Missouri: vince Trump*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*New Hampshire: vince Biden*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

io non dico niente,però è grave che da Mentana non si sottolinei la situazione.
basta avere la mappa e fare i conti dei grandi elettori degli stati non assegnati già allo spoglio
un candidato partito con il 10% è passato come favorito nei voti contati.

il sondaggista ce le sta martellando con Arizona e ignora tutto il blu diventato rosso


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Utah: vince Trump*


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

La Virginia è 52 Trump e 45 Biden, la stampa l'ha assegnata a Biden quando erano stati scrutinati il 10% dei voti. Ma che criteri usano?


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*California: vince Biden

Oregon: vince Biden

Washington: vince Biden

Idaho: vince Trump*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La Virginia è 52 Trump e 45 Biden, la stampa l'ha assegnata a Biden quando erano stati scrutinati il 10% dei voti. Ma che criteri usano?



lascia perdere,è blu.
alcuni pure prima li assegnano
la sfida è altrove


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump è in vantaggio in tutti gli stati in bilico. Dati da Google, aggiornati. Dovesse vincere Pennsylvania e North Carolina andrebbe a 270. A quel punto gli basterebbe un altro stato, tra Alaska, Nevada, Washington, Idaho e Oregon ed ed avrebbe vinto. 

Pennsylvania e North Carolina stati decisivi. Vedremo.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Interessante notare come sia in vantaggio anche nel voto popolare.


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

*Florida va a Trump*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump vince (con alta probabilita) in Idaho
Biden vince in California, Washington e Oregon.


PA per ora con dominio assoluto di Trump...come cavolo é possibile che i sondaggi siano talmenti sbagliati? Sbagliare con un po di margine, ok, ma qui c'e una differenza abissale. Per ora. Biden in PA sta dominando i voti postali per i quali ci vorranno ancora giorni per contarli tutti ma la distanza al momento é spaventosa.
Disorso simile in Florida dove il vantaggio di Trump é netto (ma in questo caso c'e equlibrio nel voto postale)


Al momento - visto i swing states - la notte sembra in discesa per Trump.


Intanto la posta americana USPS ha violato una mandato da un giudice di controllare se ci sono voti postali in giro nelle loro stazioni e non ancora spediti alle enti federali. Hanno semplicemente ignorato l'ordine della corte. Si preannuncia la guerra giuridica.



Vada come vada: Ma é gia chiaro che la scelta di lanciare un centrista si é rivelata nuovamente un flop per il partito democratico. Il loro establishment non voleva un candidato 'estremo' stile Sanders e ha scelto Biden sperando nei voti del centro. A quanto pare il centro semplicemente non esiste piu.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe non stai vedendo aggiornata,hai citato stati già dati.
con la california perde il voto popolare


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

sorpasso Biden in Maine,sorpasso Trump in Montana.
sono piccoli,non sono quelli decisivi


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> mandraghe non stai vedendo aggiornata,hai citato stati già dati.
> con la california perde il voto popolare



No, ho citato gli stati in bilico e non assegnati. Finora sono 209 a 118 per Biden, considerando California ecc. già a Biden. Saranno decisivi gli stati che ho citato.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> No, ho citato gli stati in bilico e non assegnati. Finora sono 209 a 118 per Biden, considerando California ecc. già a Biden. Saranno decisivi gli stati che ho citato.



Idaho,Washington,Oregon sono già assegnati
il primo rosso,gli altri due blu


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Idaho,Washington,Oregon sono già assegnati
> il primo rosso,gli altri due blu



E infatti, vincesse gli stati in bilico Trump andrebbe a 280.


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

*Arizona va a Biden*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

voto a voto anche in Iowa con Trump avanti in rimonta

per la prima volta avanti al Senato pure i repubblicani


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Con l’Iowa sarebbe a 286 ed a quel punto la North Carolina 15 voti, diverrebbe ininfluente. Dico NC perché sembra lo stato più in bilico, dove, dopo il 94% dei voti, Trump è in vantaggio di appena 75 mila voti.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

a la7 questo parla 25 volte dell'Arizona e non degli altri opposti

Trump allunga in Iowa +2,5%


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con l’Iowa sarebbe a 286 ed a quel punto la North Carolina 15 voti, diverrebbe ininfluente. Dico NC perché sembra lo stato più in bilico, dove, dopo il 94% dei voti, Trump è in vantaggio di appena 75 mila voti.



Francamente credo che in ogni stato con margine talmente piccoli ci sara una marea di avvocati che provera di spostare il stato, Questa sara l'elezione piu lunga della memoria...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Francamente credo che in ogni stato con margine talmente piccoli ci sara una marea di avvocati che provera di spostare il stato, Questa sara l'elezione piu lunga della memoria...



Dipenderà da Biden a quel punto. Tuttavia 75 mila voti son molti di più rispetto alle poche migliaia della Florida nel 2000. Poi non conosco la situazione in altri stati già assegnati. Ma penso che dopo l’assegnazione dei voti del collegio spetta, come sempre, ai candidati dichiarare la propria sconfitta. Se Biden non lo farà, e visto il margine risicato di una eventuale vittoria di Trump, il problema può porsi. A quel punto però sarebbe il caos.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Aggiornato il voto popolare, Biden è in vantaggio di oltre un milione e 500 mila voti. Penso sarebbe la prima volta, se vincesse Trump, che un candidato diventa presidente pur perdendo per due volte il voto popolare.

Tuttavia questi dati son molto distanti dagli oltre 10 punti di vantaggio assegnati a Biden da tutti i sondaggi. La distanza è 1,2 punti percentuali.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

perchè dicono che sia molto aperta ?


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

*Ohio va a Trump*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dipenderà da Biden a quel punto. Tuttavia 75 mila voti son molti di più rispetto alle poche migliaia della Florida nel 2000. Poi non conosco la situazione in altri stati già assegnati. Ma penso che dopo l’assegnazione dei voti del collegio spetta, come sempre, ai candidati dichiarare la propria sconfitta. Se Biden non lo farà, e visto il margine risicato di una eventuale vittoria di Trump, il problema può porsi. A quel punto però sarebbe il caos.



In PA Biden spera nel voto postale. Il vosto postale pero sara contato solo nei prossimi giorni.
Discorso simile in MI(o ME) per quanto ho letto.

Non vedo alcun scenario nel quale Bide possa fare la concession speech oggi, idem Trump.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

io non li sto scrivendo ancora,perchè la mappa che seguo dall'inizio ancora non li mette ufficialmente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aggiornato il voto popolare, Biden è in vantaggio di oltre un milione e 500 mila voti. Penso sarebbe la prima volta, se vincesse Trump, che un candidato diventa presidente pur perdendo per due volte il voto popolare.
> 
> *Tuttavia questi dati son molto distanti dagli oltre 10 punti di vantaggio assegnati a Biden da tutti i sondaggi. La distanza è 1,2 punti percentuali.*



A questo punto possiamo anche abolire ogni tipo di sondaggio negli USA. Palesemente non riescono proprio ad azzeccare nulla. Anche nella TV tedesca ora stanno parlando del fallimento dei demoscopi. A quanto pare la qualita é rimasta quella del 2016.

Intanto stando al Guardian Trump in PA con 2,047,687 voti contro i 1,497,521 di Biden. Siamo a poco piu di 50% di voti contati ma questo margine non lascia speranze, almeno io la vedo cosi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Ammazza come rosicano qui in Francia i vari bfmtv, cnews... Non capiscono come 'i Latinos" hanno votato in massa per Trump in Florida.
Tifano piu per Biden che noi per il Milan


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

Vai Donny, facci sognare, manda a casa la cariatide


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

*Texas va a Trump*


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In PA Biden spera nel voto postale. Il vosto postale pero sara contato solo nei prossimi giorni.
> Discorso simile in MI(o ME) per quanto ho letto.
> 
> Non vedo alcun scenario nel quale Bide possa fare la concession speech oggi, idem Trump.



Michigan, Wisconsin e Pennsylvania, 52 voti, saranno gli stati chiave dove probabilmente si dovrà attendere giorni per il verdetto. Credo che oggi nessuno dei tre, dove è comunque in vantaggio Trump, dovrebbe assegnare la vittoria.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ammazza come rosicano qui in Francia i vari bfmtv, cnews... Non capiscono come 'i Latinos" hanno votato in massa per Trump in Florida.
> Tifano piu per Biden che noi per il Milan



Perche - parlando del Floria / Miami Dade - i cubani sono estremamente conservativi. Nulla di nuovo, eh.
Trump li ha in tasca per due motivi: É contro l'immigrazione dal sud ed é sopratutto contro l'aborto. Piu non serve.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> A questo punto possiamo anche abolire ogni tipo di sondaggio negli USA. Palesemente non riescono proprio ad azzeccare nulla. Anche nella TV tedesca ora stanno parlando del fallimento dei demoscopi. A quanto pare la qualita é rimasta quella del 2016.
> 
> Intanto stando al Guardian Trump in PA con 2,047,687 voti contro i 1,497,521 di Biden. Siamo a poco piu di 50% di voti contati ma questo margine non lascia speranze, almeno io la vedo cosi.




Concordo. 

Ps: segui i dati su google, sono aggiornati al minuto. Pennsylvania: 55% voti scrutinati, Trump: 2.093.483, Biden: 1.534.988.​


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche - parlando del Floria / Miami Dade - i cubani sono estremamente conservativi. Nulla di nuovo, eh.
> Trump li ha in tasca per due motivi: É contro l'immigrazione dal sud ed é sopratutto contro l'aborto. Piu non serve.



E soprattutto hanno conosciuto il regime castrista. È così da decenni. I cubani di Miami son sempre stati Republicans.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Wisconsin,come scritti pagine fa,è diverso perchè non si conteggiano i voti arrivati dopo

*Ohio: vince Trump*


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

In Iowa cresce il vantaggio di Trump: 52,7 contro il 45,6 di Biden, col 92% di schede scrutinate. Sono solo 6 voti, ma con questo equilibrio possono risultare decisivi per evitare contestazioni.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

e devi aggiungere Alaska dove vincono di solito,altri 3

Hawaii ai democratici


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Wisconsin,come scritti pagine fa,è diverso perchè non si conteggiano i voti arrivati dopo
> 
> *Ohio: vince Trump*



In Germania hanno fanno le grafiche voto totale in % per Trump e Biden ma anche grafiche per i vosti postali in % per Trump e Biden.
La Grafica per WI ha fatto impressione: 0% del voto postale. Se WI sara decisiva si vorra tanto tempo per capire chi vince.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> e devi aggiungere Alaska dove vincono di solito,altri 3



Che pareggerebbero i 10 del Wisconsin dove la differenza è minima, appena 120 mila voti. E dove l’esito non si saprà oggi, se ho capito bene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche - parlando del Floria / Miami Dade - i cubani sono estremamente conservativi. Nulla di nuovo, eh.
> Trump li ha in tasca per due motivi: É contro l'immigrazione dal sud ed é sopratutto contro l'aborto. Piu non serve.



Sono d'accordissimo con te caro tifoso di Tastiera . La tua disamina corta è molto chiara. Poi c'é da dire che l'anno scorso Trump aveva cambiato residenza fiscale scegliendo Palm Beach quindi gioca a casa . Durante la campagna ha fatto un grande lavoro in Florida.
Ma ti giuro che qui c'è un trattamento dell'informazione a dir poco vergognoso. Credono che Trump sia un imbecile , uno che governa solo col suo account twitter.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Virgina va a Biden.
Montana e Idaho (come era chiaro) vanno a Trump.


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

*Iowa va a Trump*


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vai Donny, facci sognare, manda a casa la cariatide




Stavo dormendo bello paciarotto, mi sveglio per pisciare vedo che, contrariamente a quanto credevo, la situazione è in bilico ed ora chi dorme più?


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

si sono bloccati in North Carolina,saranno due ore così al 94%


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> *Iowa va a Trump*



Brutta notizia per Biden. Appena 6 voti, ma incredibilmente fondamentali.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> si sono bloccati in North Carolina,saranno due ore così al 94%




Eh come ho detto lì si rischia la battaglia legale. Lo scarto è di appena 75 mila voti. E sarebbero 15 voti fondamentali. Chi vince quello stato probabilmente vincerebbe tutto.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Iowa e Montana: vince Trump*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Brutta notizia per Biden. Appena 6 voti, ma incredibilmente fondamentali.



Credo che non c'e mai stato - o almeno non per molti anni - un presidente che non ha vinto Iowa.


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> *Arizona va a Biden*



Beh adesso Fox News ha deciso di rimettere in gioco Arizona dopo forti pressioni della Casa Bianca.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden tra 5 minuti dovrebbe parlare al suo solito comizio in drive in


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Credo che non c'e mai stato - o almeno non per molti anni - un presidente che non ha vinto Iowa.



Infatti mi stupiva che questo stato rurale lo avesse vinto Biden. L’Iowa è poco popolato ma di tradizione repubblicana.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Beh adesso Fox News ha deciso di rimettere in gioco Arizona dopo forti pressioni della Casa Bianca.



ricordo che in Arizona la mogie dell'ex senatore Mc Cain ha fatto campagna elettorale contro Trump
come i Bush nel primo Trump,si alleano con il nemico per questioni personali


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Beh adesso Fox News ha deciso di rimettere in gioco Arizona dopo forti pressioni della Casa Bianca.



Se mettono in discussione anche l’Arizona non si finisce più. Qui il divario è di 190 mila voti, col 75% di schede scrutinate. Che faranno allora in NC?


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

*Minnesota va a Biden*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

In Georgia (Fulton County) hanno smesso di contare i voti e cominceranno domani (che per noi significa: Questa sera). Credo che di conseguenza la Georgia rimane non-dichiarata per un po.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti mi stupiva che questo stato rurale lo avesse vinto Biden. L’Iowa è poco popolato ma di tradizione repubblicana.



Ha un valore simbolico non da sottovalutare in questo momento. Obama ha vinto in Iowa. Entrambe le volte.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

come fa a dichiararsi vincitore ?
in base a quali dati ?

se c'era una cosa buona delle elezioni americane è avere il voto a poche ore dal voto.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Iniziato lo scrutinio in Nevada. 6 voti importanti. Probabile che qui vinca Biden, vedremo.


----------



## pinopalm (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se mettono in discussione anche l’Arizona non si finisce più. Qui il divario è di 190 mila voti, col 75% di schede scrutinate. Che faranno allora in NC?



*Arizona di nuovo assegnato a Biden a Fox News.*


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ha un valore simbolico non da sottovalutare in questo momento. Obama ha vinto in Iowa. Entrambe le volte.




Non sapevo, grazie dell’info.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Florida: vince Trump*

assegnata da tutti finalmente


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

non scherziamo,se sbaglia a parlare questo vecchio ci scappa la guerra civile negli USA
avrà i morti sulla coscienza
là non fanno i flash mob,ma prendono il fucile di assalto


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> *Arizona di nuovo assegnato a Biden a Fox News.*



Quindi siamo 223 a 174 per Biden. Nel voto popolare Biden è in vantaggio dell’1%.

Aggiornamento Pennsylvania: 64% voti scrutinati: si allarga il vantaggio di Trump, 56,9 contro 41,9.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo 223 a 174 per Biden. Nel voto popolare Biden è in vantaggio dell’1%.
> 
> Aggiornamento Pennsylvania: 64% voti scrutinati: si allarga il vantaggio di Trump, 56,9 contro 41,9.



Madonna santa, cosa sta succedendo a PA? Cioe...questi sono numeri stile Alabama (ok, piccolo esageriamento).

Intanto ogni fonte ha anche numeri diversi sui Electoral Votes. Su ZDF (la Rai tedesca) siamo a Trump 165 e Biden 205, margine ancora piu stretto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Vabbe, quello di Biden é un delirio:
'We feel good about Georgia, Michigan and Wisconsin....and once all the votes have been counted we will win Pennsylvania too!"

Ma ammette che si sperava meglio e che ci vuole paziena.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

che discorso ha fatto ?
era dato al 90% vincente,avrebbe dovuto stravincere e dice di essere ottimista ?


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Trump:

"Una grande vittoria,stanno cercando di rubarci le elezioni"*


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ricordo che in Arizona la mogie dell'ex senatore Mc Cain ha fatto campagna elettorale contro Trump
> *come i Bush nel primo Trump,si alleano *con il nemico per questioni personali



Niente di sorprendente. Famiglia Bush e Clinton sono due facce della stessa medaglia. Solo Dio sa le porcherie che da governatori hanno coperto via l'aeoporto di mena Arkansas negli anni 80. Bad bad bad...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Madonna santa, cosa sta succedendo a PA? Cioe...questi sono numeri stile Alabama.
> 
> Intanto ogni fonte ha anche numeri diversi sui Electoral Votes. Su ZDF (la Rai tedesca) siamo a Trump 165 e Biden 205, margine ancora piu stretto.



In Pennsylvania Biden ha commesso un errore clamoroso. Non so se era in un comizio svolto lì, ma ha perso molti voti della Penn, quando si è messo a parlare di energia rinnovabili ecc. Stesso errore che fece anche la Clinton. Ricordo che la Pennsylvania ha importanti miniere e acciaierie. Zona descritta magnificamente da Cimino nel film Il cacciatore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Ecco, ora Trump getta olio sul fuoco:
Su Twitter in due Tweet parla di grande vittoria nel uno e nel altro parla di grande vantaggio ma di democrati che stanno provando di *rubare *(quoto ad verbatim) l'elezione.

Come garantire violenza in due Tweet...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vabbe, quello di Biden é un delirio:
> 'We feel good about Georgia, Michigan and Wisconsin....and once all the votes have been counted we will win Pennsylvania too!"
> 
> Ma ammette che si sperava meglio e che ci vuole paziena.




Questo è rintronato perfino più di Berlusconi. Qualcuno lo avvisi che la campagna elettorale è finita. 

Per vincere gli servirebbero tanti miracoli. Non vedo, sinceramente come possa arrivare a 271 voti. Contando Arizona e New Hampshire arriverebbe a 238, in tutti gli altri stati è dietro, la vedo dura per lui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo è rintronato perfino più di Berlusconi. Qualcuno lo avvisi che la campagna elettorale è finita.
> 
> Per vincere gli servirebbero tanti miracoli. Non vedo, sinceramente come possa arrivare a 271 voti. Contando Arizona e New Hampshire arriverebbe a 238, in tutti gli altri stati è dietro, la vedo dura per lui.



Per quanto hanno spiegato in queste ore Biden spera nelle metropoli e negli voti postali: In Georgia devono contare ancora tanti voti nella zona di Atlanta e in Michigan nella zona Detroit, in PA in zona Pittsburgh. La logica sarebbe che nelle metropoli generalmente il voto é pro-Dems.

La logica generalmente é solida ma é tutto fuorche sicuro che questo effetto basti per cambiare il volto ai numeri attuali. Georgia e Michigan possibilmente sono in gioco, PA mi pare impossibile. Vedremo.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

*Texas: vince Trump*

sono 223 vs 212 ora


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per quanto hanno spiegato in queste ore Biden spera nelle metropoli e negli voti postali: In Georgia devono contare ancora tanti voti nella zona di Atlanta e in Michigan nella zona Detroit, in PA in zona Pittsburgh. La logica sarebbe che nelle metropoli generalmente il voto é pro-Dems.
> 
> La logica generalmente é solida ma é tutto fuorche sicuro che questo effetto basti per cambiare il volto ai numeri attuali. Georgia e Michigan possibilmente sono in gioco, PA mi pare impossibile. Vedremo.




Georgia e Michigan non gli basterebbero comunque. In Pennsylvania è dietro di quasi 700 mila voti. Secondo me, ripeto, i casini potrebbero venir fuori dalla Carolina del Nord, 15 voti e distacco di meno di 75 mila voti. È ancora lunga. 

Intanto stanno 223 a 212 per Biden.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

North Carolina non l'ha nominata neanche Biden,forse la dà per persa già


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Rhode Island va a Biden.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Intanto nelle elezioni per il Senato i Repubblicani si avviano verso una grande vittoria.

Anche per la camera sono in vantaggio.


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

Fairfax in Virginia ha il 102% di voti rispetto agli aventi diritto. Tra l'altro è segnalato che con il 99% di scrutini si sono aggiunti cinquecentomila voti all'ultimo momento.


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

in Georgia c'è stato un problema con un condotto dell'acqua che ha ritardato il conteggio dei voti in Fulton county che è la contea più popolosa dello stato e teoricamente pro-dems.
mancano anche i voti via posta in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania. leggo ora su twitter che la campagna di Biden si sente fiduciosa per i risultati della Pennsylvania. riportano che Eerie county è 5 a 1 a favore di Biden, più altre contee in cui sembra in vantaggio 3-4 a 1.
poi manca ancora l'ufficializzazione in Arizona


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> in Georgia c'è stato un problema con un condotto dell'acqua che ha ritardato il conteggio dei voti in Fulton county che è la contea più popolosa dello stato e teoricamente pro-dems.



mi sembra difficile che recuperi più del 5% di margine all'88% di scrutini.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

hanno ripreso a contare in Georgia


----------



## smallball (4 Novembre 2020)

Alle 8 10/8.15 circa parlerà ufficialmente Trump


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

in Nevada combattuta con 30 mila voti di differenza


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Già il fatto che sia tutto in bilico era insperato. Forza Trump


----------



## bmb (4 Novembre 2020)

Daje Donald!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> in Georgia c'è stato un problema con un condotto dell'acqua che ha ritardato il conteggio dei voti in Fulton county che è la contea più popolosa dello stato e teoricamente pro-dems.
> mancano anche i voti via posta in Wisconsin, Michigan e Pennsylvania. leggo ora su twitter che la campagna di Biden si sente fiduciosa per i risultati della Pennsylvania. riportano che Eerie county è 5 a 1 a favore di Biden, più altre contee in cui sembra in vantaggio 3-4 a 1.
> poi manca ancora l'ufficializzazione in Arizona



Non solo Fulton, anche DeKalb mi pare. Due County con quasi 2 mil di abitanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Vediamo se a Trump riesce l‘impresa di essere il terzo presidente degl ultimi 90 anni a non essere rieletto (tolti i motivi di salute) dopo Carter e Bush jr.
Il primo a farlo contro vice dell’ ex-presidente (almeno gli altri due avevano contro Reagan e Obama questo a contro Bidet o nonno Biden, come viene chiamato)
Il primo a farlo con contemporanee solide affermazioni del proprio partito a Camera e Senato

Se ci riesce é la prova provata che ne ha fatte più di Bertoldo.

Aveva Vantaggio della presidenza che 7 volte su 8 ti garantisce la rielezione
Gli elettori in questo momento hanno maggioranza repubblicana (vedi senato e parlamento)
Gli elettori non erano attirati dal candidato Biden...

Certo che sto Trumpe deve aver fatto veramente uno schifio.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Che è sto tifo forsennato per uno che mette dazi all' Italia?

A parole tutti a riempirsi la bocca di patriottismo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Previsione personale:
Biden 261. Vince NV, AZ, MI, ME e HW
Trump 277. Vince PA, GA, AK, WI e NC


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2020)

Io tifo solo per il Milan ma credo che trump stia recuperando e vincerà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che è sto tifo forsennato per uno che mette dazi all' Italia?
> 
> A parole tutti a riempirsi la bocca di patriottismo



Occhio a scriverlo  Komunistah!1!1


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Previsione personale:
> Biden 261. Vince NV, AZ, MI, ME e HW
> Trump 277. Vince PA, GA, AK, WI e NC



Concordo, stessa mia previsione.


----------



## SmokingBianco (4 Novembre 2020)

Donald è l'ultimo argine al globalismo e alla dittatura finanziaria. Se cade lui siamo fritti


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio a scriverlo  Komunistah!1!1



Non che voterei Biden eh, fossi americano.

Mi sembrano due candidati di infimo livello. 
Ho scritto più volte che sti due in lizza per essere l'uomo più potente della terra mi fa rabbrividire.

Ma sto tifo forsennato per un buffone....


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Donald è l'ultimo argine al globalismo e alla dittatura finanziaria. Se cade lui siamo fritti



ella madonna! cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non che voterei Biden eh, fossi americano.
> 
> Mi sembrano due candidati di infimo livello.
> Ho scritto più volte che sti due in lizza per essere l'uomo più potente della terra mi fa rabbrividire.
> ...



Concordo


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump sta chiamando gli stati non assegnati come suoi,lo stesso approccio di Biden
l'unica differenza è che i voti di Trump sono reali e già contati,altro è speculazione solo.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma sta parlando adesso convinto di aver già vinto...si gufa da solo!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Donald è l'ultimo argine al globalismo e alla dittatura finanziaria. Se cade lui siamo fritti



Lol


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

richiamo alla Corte Suprema,come previsto più volte qui


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma sta parlando adesso convinto di aver già vinto...si gufa da solo!!!!



Sta palesemente mettendo le basi per dichiarare ogni possibile ribalto della situazione una truffa. Ci sono ancora tantissimi voti da contare. Lui é in vantaggio e al momento anche il favorito, ma qua l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso. Ha dichiarato vinti stati che sono ancora totalmente aperti.

É un 'uomo' semplicemente schifoso. Anche se - per qualche motivo - qualcuno che concorda sul livello politico, non saro mai in grado di capire chi possa tifare e adorare un essere talmente disgustoso.

D'altronde c'e ancora chi vota Berlusconi.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Make Italy great again!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma sta parlando adesso convinto di aver già vinto...si gufa da solo!!!!



Sa che la conclusione dello scrutinio, con il conteggio dei voti postali incoronerá Biden e come giá annunciato, prova a buttarla in caciara.

Non aspettiamoci che Trump cada con stile, lo fará cercando di bruciare tutto, come nel suo stile.
Vediamo quanto glielo permetteranno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> richiamo alla Corte Suprema,come previsto più volte qui



Bipede che siano conteggiati solo i voti che decide lui.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bipede che siano conteggiati solo i voti che decide lui.



questo fatto che i voti rimasti siano necessariamente in grande democratici chi lo dice ?
è solo una speculazione.
i voti suoi invece sono veri,al momento lui è più legittimato di Biden per ritenersi soddisfatto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bipede che siano conteggiati solo i voti che decide lui.



In questo momento non é da sottovalutare la scelta di Coney Barrett per la Corte Suprema. Lei interpreta leggi e costituzione in base alla parole scritta. Non interpreta, non cerca di capire il senso della legge.
Se in qualche legge é scritto che i voti sono da valutare 'in un giorno' o qualcosa del genre, il suo voto nella corte sarebbe chiarissimo.


----------



## evangel33 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo fatto che i voti rimasti siano necessariamente in grande democratici chi lo dice ?
> è solo una speculazione.
> i voti suoi invece sono veri,al momento lui è più legittimato di Biden per ritenersi soddisfatto



E allora di cosa ha paura?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Imbarazzante l'esito di queste elezioni, e imbarazzante che nel 2020 la più grande potenza economica e tecnologica del mondo incoronerà il presidente dopo 2-3 giorni e a decidere tutto saranno i voti........per posta

Siamo ancora nel 1910?

Trump ridicolo a dichiararsi vincitore dato che alla fine perderà, ma onestamente la sua vittoria è anche solo aver praticamente confermato i voti dopo che tutti i media (corrotti al midollo) lo davano per spacciato da mesi cercando di truffare gli elettori per non farli votare..


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> E allora di cosa ha paura?



che vengano conteggiati voti irregolari senza timbri e via così,per questo faranno un presidio sicuramente.
chi si fiderebbe di questa situazione ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *questo fatto che i voti rimasti siano necessariamente in grande democratici chi lo dice ?*
> è solo una speculazione.
> i voti suoi invece sono veri,al momento lui è più legittimato di Biden per ritenersi soddisfatto



Storicamente è sempre stato così..ma con differenze notevoli quindi non è una cosa molto opinabile..


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

ma al di là di quello che sarà il risultato finale, le parole di Trump sono pericolosissime. sta dicendo che ha vinto con la situazione ancora in ballo e che gliela vogliono rubare perché stanno ancora contando i voti via posta già depositati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> che vengano conteggiati voti irregolari senza timbri e via così,per questo faranno un presidio sicuramente.
> chi si fiderebbe di questa situazione ?



Non solo, chissà quante schede non sono state spedite dagli elettori ma truccate prima..tanto come fai a controllare tutto? Un sistema primitivo


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Storicamente è sempre stato così..ma con differenze notevoli quindi non è una cosa molto opinabile..



non è detto,perchè la pandemia colpisce tutti
non è che i repubblicani vivono nelle città no covid.
è una situazione nuova senza precedenti.
e poi non partono da zero,manca solo una parte e non sai se in quella restante ci siano comunque abbastanza voti repubblicani


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante l'esito di queste elezioni, e imbarazzante che nel 2020 la più grande potenza economica e tecnologica del mondo incoronerà il presidente dopo 2-3 giorni e a decidere tutto saranno i voti........per posta
> 
> Siamo ancora nel 1910?
> 
> Trump ridicolo a dichiararsi vincitore dato che alla fine perderà, ma onestamente la sua vittoria è anche solo aver praticamente confermato i voti dopo che tutti i media (corrotti al midollo) lo davano per spacciato da mesi cercando di truffare gli elettori per non farli votare..



Il bello é che non solo si é inventato vincitore, no, ha anche messo in mostra tutto il suo disapprezzo per la democrazia. Praticamente ha dichiarato che certi voti non sono piu da contare. Allucinante.

Qui in Germania i cronisti e politici in TV sono increduli. Persino su FoxNews (in parte) hanno detto che questa volta é andato oltre quello che é accettabile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è detto,perchè la pandemia colpisce tutti
> non è che i repubblicani vivono nelle città no covid.
> è una situazione nuova senza precedenti.
> *e poi non partono da zero,manca solo una parte e non sai se in quella restante ci siano comunque abbastanza voti repubblicani*



Ovviamente non si sa mai con sicurezza. Ma é proprio per quello che si conta i voti. 
Non vedo il perche di una discussione. Dati historici portano ad una probabilita alta di voti che tendono verso i Dems. Bastano per cambiare qualcosa? Sara cosi anche in questa elezione? Non si sa, ma é proprio per quello che esistono elezione e il contaggio dei voti. Discuterne prima é solo teoria.

Anche se questo principio non sembra di piacere a Trump ed i suoi Proud Boys.


----------



## evangel33 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> che vengano conteggiati voti irregolari senza timbri e via così,per questo faranno un presidio sicuramente.
> chi si fiderebbe di questa situazione ?



Ahahahahahahah mamma mia. Non riesco a capire se è più ridicolo lui o chi gli crede. 
Ha cominciato da settimane a parlare di brogli perché sapeva benissimo che molto si sarebbe deciso con gli early vote.
Che immenso cialtrone. Farebbe ridere se non fosse il POTUS.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante l'esito di queste elezioni, e imbarazzante che nel 2020 la più grande potenza economica e tecnologica del mondo incoronerà il presidente dopo 2-3 giorni e a decidere tutto saranno i voti........per posta
> 
> Siamo ancora nel 1910?
> 
> Trump ridicolo a dichiararsi vincitore dato che alla fine perderà, ma onestamente la sua vittoria è anche solo aver praticamente confermato i voti dopo che tutti i media (corrotti al midollo) lo davano per spacciato da mesi cercando di truffare gli elettori per non farli votare..



Non è affatto detto che il voto postale ribalti tutto. Nella rust belt ha acquisito un margine considerevole. In Pennsylvania il voto anticipato ha visto un margine di 66-30 per i democratici tra gli elettori registrati. Non è detto che basti per ribaltare.

Se Trump mantiene Georgia, e vince almeno due stati della rust belt, ce l'ha fatta. Altrimenti... Boh


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il bello é che non solo si é inventato vincitore, no, ha anche messo in mostra tutto il suo disapprezzo per la democrazia. Praticamente ha dichiarato che certi voti non sono piu da contare. Allucinante.
> 
> Qui in Germania i cronisti e politici in TV sono increduli. Persino su FoxNews (in parte) hanno detto che questa volta é andato oltre quello che é accettabile.



Biden ha fatto lo stesso. Ha parlato persino prima di Trump, e dicendosi "quasi vincitore" di molti Stati in bilico. È un'elezione che avrà strascichi, inevitabile che si mettano le mani avanti


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahah mamma mia. Non riesco a capire se è più ridicolo lui o chi gli crede.
> Ha cominciato da settimane a parlare di brogli perché sapeva benissimo che molto si sarebbe deciso con gli early vote.
> Che immenso cialtrone. Farebbe ridere se non fosse il POTUS.


non posso linkare il video ma Sanders aveva anticipato questo scenario al Jimmy Fallon show tempo fa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> questo fatto che i voti rimasti siano necessariamente in grande democratici chi lo dice ?
> è solo una speculazione.
> i voti suoi invece sono veri,al momento lui è più legittimato di Biden per ritenersi soddisfatto



E allora perché inizia a parlare di corte suprema, di tentativo di rubargli l’elezione.... É cosí soddisfatto!

I voti postali valgono esattamente come gli altri... attenda serenamente il verdetto... come dici tu.... sicuramente anche lì sará favorevole a lui.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahah mamma mia. Non riesco a capire se è più ridicolo lui o chi gli crede.
> Ha cominciato da settimane a parlare di brogli perché sapeva benissimo che molto si sarebbe deciso con gli early vote.
> Che immenso cialtrone. Farebbe ridere se non fosse il POTUS.



non fa ridere,perchè gli USA sono il paese dove tanta gente gira senza neanche avere un documento di idendità e si lamentano se devono fare la fila per votare.
a più di metà dei residenti non frega niente storicamente delle elezioni federali.
già quando ci metti la faccia bisogna vedere come arrivi al seggio per essere identificato,figuriamoci nel voto postale che soggetti si avventurano per la prima volta in un voto.

non ti preoccupare,faranno il conteggio ma sarà presidiato bipartisan sicuramente.


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

ma infatti, magari vince davvero Trump... ma perché annunciare anticipatamente la vittoria e creare questo clima da guerra civile quando niente è ancora deciso?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il bello é che non solo si é inventato vincitore, no, ha anche messo in mostra tutto il suo disapprezzo per la democrazia. Praticamente ha dichiarato che certi voti non sono piu da contare. Allucinante.
> 
> Qui in Germania i cronisti e politici in TV sono increduli. Persino su FoxNews (in parte) hanno detto che questa volta é andato oltre quello che é accettabile.



Vabbé i media son sempre imbarazzati e scandalizzati da quello che dice Trump..non è una novità..e sinceramente io ormai gli "opinionisti" e gli "esperti da tv" li aborro a prescindere, anche chi pare intelligente sotto sotto è un buffone di corte..

Ragioniamo con la nostra testa: Trump è uno che mai ammetterà una sconfitta, di certo non è uno sportivo..credo alla fine perderà mostrandosi privo di classe (non ce l'ha e mai l'avrà) ma tanti che gli avevano fatto il funerale come 4 anni fa adesso sono stati sbugiardati delle loro menzogne..Trump sta sminuendo il voto di qualche milione di persone per tornaconto, loro ignorano il voto e il pensiero di metà popolazione per principio..alla conta, sono peggio loro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Biden ha fatto lo stesso. Ha parlato persino prima di Trump, e dicendosi "quasi vincitore" di molti Stati in bilico. È un'elezione che avrà strascichi, inevitabile che si mettano le mani avanti



Non é proprio cosi. Biden ha parlato di 'feeling positive about (...) and we're gonna win Pennsylvania'. Qualche pagina fa lo ho criticato per queste dichiarazione perche sono proprio molto...ottimistiche.

Pero c'e una differenza abissale tra 'we're feeling positive about Georgia' e 'we won the election' come ha fatto Trump che ha proprio detto di avere gia vinto stati che sono ancora in bilico e parlando di 'they're trying to steal the election'.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump ha ottenuto un pazzesco 40% a New York. Infatti nel voto popolare è attaccato a biden quando veniva dato sicuro sconfitto di milioni di voti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In questo momento non é da sottovalutare la scelta di Coney Barrett per la Corte Suprema. Lei interpreta leggi e costituzione in base alla parole scritta. Non interpreta, non cerca di capire il senso della legge.
> Se in qualche legge é scritto che i voti sono da valutare 'in un giorno' o qualcosa del genre, il suo voto nella corte sarebbe chiarissimo.



Voglio proprio mettermi con i popcorn a vedere cosa succede se qualcuno, a fronte di un risultato pro-Biden dichiara che il risultato non vale perché il modo con cui li hanno fatti votare, dopo il risultato, viene dichiarato non valido.
Come se a te e tanti elettori del partito Viola dicessero di andare a votare nel seggio di via Piave e dopo le elezioni a fronte della vittoria dei Viola, dicessero che i voti espressi nei seggi la cui sede é in una via che inizia con “P” non vale.

Le rivolte fino ad ora sarebbero uno scherzetto.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

che dice Mentana ?
al Senato rimane la maggioranza repubblicana


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

Credo che il vincitore non si saprà oggi...cmq abbiamo avuto la conferma che senza il covid Trump avrebbe stravinto


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Premesso che alla fine a me delle elezioni ammerrigne non frega una cippa (abbiamo visto il mondo essere "the same shit" da bush passando per obama arrivando a Trump) su una cosa penso tutti debbano dare ragione all'uomo arancione:

è scandaloso che per avere i risultati di una elezione a cui guarda tutto il mondo (non dimentichiamo che gli USA hanno diritto di veto praticamente su tutti gli organismi sovrannazionali) servano giorni...nel 2020 ste cose sono al limite dell'imbarazzante


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

mamma mia che livello in america.... poi ci stupiamo che la cina ci fa gli scherzetti.

comunque noto gli ultrà di bidet piuttosto agitati, significa che può succedere di tutto allora. 

strano che i sondaggi siano sempre truccati pro-qualcuno, e quel qualcuno sono sempre i più "democratici" ahahhaah.

comunque... vinca il peggiore!!!


----------



## Wetter (4 Novembre 2020)

Al di là di chi vinca, trovo imbarazzante che nel 2020 le Elezioni del Paese più potente al mondo vengano decise per posta, come nel 1920...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che livello in america.... poi ci stupiamo che la cina ci fa gli scherzetti.
> 
> comunque noto gli ultrà di bidet piuttosto agitati, significa che può succedere di tutto allora.
> 
> ...



Mai successo che i sondaggi vengano smentiti  

Comunque anche a me frega meno di nulla, comunque vada sarà un disastro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Al di là di chi vinca, trovo imbarazzante che nel 2020 le Elezioni del Paese più potente al mondo vengano decise per posta, come nel 1920...



Basterebbe utilizzare la *Blockchain* ma siccome non è di proprietà di nessuno e nessuno ci guadagna non la utilizzeranno mai.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non é proprio cosi. Biden ha parlato di 'feeling positive about (...) and we're gonna win Pennsylvania'. Qualche pagina fa lo ho criticato per queste dichiarazione perche sono proprio molto...ottimistiche.
> 
> Pero c'e una differenza abissale tra 'we're feeling positive about Georgia' e 'we won the election' come ha fatto Trump che ha proprio detto di avere gia vinto stati che sono ancora in bilico e parlando di 'they're trying to steal the election'.



se dice che ha vinto in quegli stati è perchè il suo polls team non è quella pagliacciata che trasmettono in TV... ma macina dati reali non credi ??? è da settimane che Trump invoca correttezza da parte dei media di trasmettere sondaggi realistici!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basterebbe utilizzare la *Blockchain* ma siccome non è di proprietà di nessuno e nessuno ci guadagna non la utilizzeranno mai.



Beh! Ci guadagnano i nodi. Poi anche quella potrebbe arrivare tardi se qualcun paga piú di un altro le transazioni e mette altri voti in coda


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se dice che ha vinto in quegli stati è perchè il suo polls team non è quella pagliacciata che trasmettono in TV... ma macina dati reali non credi ??? è da settimane che Trump invoca correttezza da parte dei media di trasmettere sondaggi realistici!!



Ah! Beh! Se l’ha detto Trump sará vero................
L’ha censurato anche Twitter...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Credo che il vincitore non si saprà oggi...cmq abbiamo avuto la conferma che senza il covid Trump avrebbe stravinto



Senz'ombra di dubbio. Credo che per il 80% dei voti pro-Bidet conti il principio 'non é un voto pro Biden, é un voto contro Trump' e che una parte importante di questi sia motivata dalla gestione disastrosa del Covid piu gli effetti economici negativi (inevitabili, ma peggiorati per copla della gestione scellerata)



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premesso che alla fine a me delle elezioni ammerrigne non frega una cippa (abbiamo visto il mondo essere "the same shit" da bush passando per obama arrivando a Trump) su una cosa penso tutti debbano dare ragione all'uomo arancione:
> 
> è* scandaloso che per avere i risultati di una elezione a cui guarda tutto il mondo (non dimentichiamo che gli USA hanno diritto di veto praticamente su tutti gli organismi sovrannazionali) servano giorni...nel 2020 ste cose sono al limite dell'imbarazzante*



Assolutamente. In Germania i voti postali si inviano settimane prima dell'elezione cosi che nel giorno dell'elezione stessa non ci sono problemi di posta ancora in giro...Per il resto siamo antichi come gli americani.

La Blockchain sarebbe la soluzione perfetta.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Impossibile che vinca Trump, mancano ancora una marea di voti via posta..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh! Ci guadagnano i nodi. Poi anche quella potrebbe arrivare tardi se qualcun paga piú di un altro le transazioni e mette altri voti in coda



vero..


----------



## Mika (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma chi sta vincendo? I dati dicono Biden ma ancora non hanno finito i conteggio in stati importanti dove sta vincendo Trump. All'antica mi sono messo con la calcolatrice con gli stati che mancano sembra che dovrebbe vincere Trump. Mi confermate?


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma chi sta vincendo? I dati dicono Biden ma ancora non hanno finito i conteggio in stati importanti dove sta vincendo Trump. All'antica mi sono messo con la calcolatrice con gli stati che mancano sembra che dovrebbe vincere Trump. Mi confermate?



Vincerà Biden, mancano ancora una marea di voti via posta.. in Pennsylvania sono fermi da 6 ore


----------



## Mika (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vincerà Biden, mancano ancora una marea di voti via posta.. in Pennsylvania sono fermi da 6 ore



Io no so chi sia meglio dei due... li trovo pessimi entrambi non so voi...


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vincerà Biden, mancano ancora una marea di voti via posta.. in Pennsylvania sono fermi da 6 ore



Biden non può recuperare in PA impossibile è sotto di - 675.000 voti... anche se per puro miracolo 800.000 votano per lui via posta pensi che cmq Trump non prenda anche lui dei voti e incrementa l'enorme distacco ??? cioè tu credi veramente che ci siano 800.000 voti postali per Biden?? e Trump ne prenda solo 100.000 ??? dai facciamo i seri.. Pennsylvania è Rossa.. invece di dire solo Vince Biden Vince Biden Vince Biden cerca di guardare i dati alla mano..

dove può ribaltare credo sia solo in Georgia e Carolina


----------



## danjr (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ah! Beh! Se l’ha detto Trump sará vero................
> L’ha censurato anche Twitter...



Scusa se mi permetto, ma le tv sono 4 anni che vanno dietro a sondaggi ed exit poll che sbagliano di almeno 10
Punti. A prescindere da come vada è comunque un testa a testa, cioè la sconfitta di tutte le fonti ufficiali


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

era scritto che doveva finire così, che si sarebbe deciso per un niente. l'America sarà ancora più divisa.

oh ****, hanno aggiornato ora e Biden è passato in vantaggio in Wisconsin. era sotto di un centinaio di migliaia di voti. 

ancora tutto da decidere.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ho visto stanotte su Rai 1, Porta a Porta è stato un Monica Maggioni show, dove fino alle 3 era tutta contenta e faceva la maestrina per il possibile vantaggio di Biden, poi dalle 4 è diventato tutto un funerale con le prime notizie a favore di Trump e lei si è oscurata in volto ed avevo nervosamente lo smartphone in mano, nella speranza di beccare nlotizie forse favorevoli al suo idolo  .

Ah, per chi se lo fosse perso, su Rete 4 a Quarta Repubblica, Sgarbi in collegamento si è addormentato in diretta, poi dopo che Porro è riuscito a svegliarlo ha detto: "Come è la situazione di Trump" ahahahahah.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Wisconsin andato a Biden... finita


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Aspettate i riconteggi dei voti per posta. Poi Trump ha la corte suprema in mano eh, può tutto.


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Wisconsin andato a Biden... finita


non è ancora finita, ma mancano i voti di Milwaukee che in teoria dovrebbero andare per la stragrande maggioranza a Biden


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Wisconsin decisa per un non nulla, riconteggio può essere decisivissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma se Trump vince in Pennsylvania, può comunque perdere le elezioni?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Non c'è ancora un vincitore certo ma si sa chi ha perso: 

Hanno perso i media mainstream, o meglio, di regime, (CNN, WSJ; WP, ecc. in America, Sky Rai e Mediaset in Italia, Il Guardian, Le Monde, ecc. ecc.) che per mesi hanno descritto una situazione che esisteva solo nelle loro menti obnubilate dal fanatismo politico. Con la figuraccia fatta anche stavolta hanno scavato sempre di più verso l'abisso della non credibilità. Ridicoli.

Hanno perso i sondaggisti che anche stavolta hanno preso un clamoroso abbaglio. I millemila punti di vantaggio di Biden si son ridotti all'1,4%. Molti stati, dati per sicuri a Biden, son stati vinti da Trump. Una figuraccia.

L'ottimo @pinopalm qui ha descritto in che modo vengono falsati i risultati dei sondaggi: https://www.milanworld.net/elezioni-usa-2020-trump-vs-biden-vt94451-post2175586.html#post2175586 Che i giornalisti si sbaglino ci sta, sono opinioni. Ma che persone che lavorano con i numeri ed usano metodi scientifici sbaglino in modo così ridicolo è davvero aberrante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Tra ricontagi e varie azioni legali generalmente si andra per le lunghe, non solo in Wisconsin.


----------



## evangel33 (4 Novembre 2020)

Sicuramente brogli nel Wisconsin!!!!


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'è ancora un vincitore certo ma si sa chi ha perso:
> 
> Hanno perso i media mainstream, o meglio, di regime, (CNN, WSJ; WP, ecc. in America, Sky Rai e Mediaset in Italia, Il Guardian, Le Monde, ecc. ecc.) che per mesi hanno descritto una situazione che esisteva solo nelle loro menti obnubilate dal fanatismo politico. Con la figuraccia fatta anche stavolta hanno scavato sempre di più verso l'abisso della non credibilità. Ridicoli.
> 
> ...



è ma se Twidddderrrr censura Trump allora hanno ragione lorroooo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tra ricontagi e varie azioni legali generalmente si andra per le lunghe, non solo in Wisconsin.


Con Bush vs Al Gore, per la sola Florida, ci misero un mese anche se stiamo parlando di 20 anni fa. Qua parliamo di più stati chiave. Non ne ho proprio idea e non escludo che la giudice Barrett, possa annullare quasi del tutto i voti per posta, perchè altrimenti si andrebbe per le lunghissime.


----------



## Stex (4 Novembre 2020)

forza donald!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'è ancora un vincitore certo ma si sa chi ha perso:
> 
> Hanno perso i media mainstream, o meglio, di regime, (CNN, WSJ; WP, ecc. in America, Sky Rai e Mediaset in Italia, Il Guardian, Le Monde, ecc. ecc.) che per mesi hanno descritto una situazione che esisteva solo nelle loro menti obnubilate dal fanatismo politico. Con la figuraccia fatta anche stavolta hanno scavato sempre di più verso l'abisso della non credibilità. Ridicoli.
> 
> ...




Quella parte é veramente incredibile. Cioe..se io al lavoro sbaglio una volta, ci sta. Se poi ripeto sempre li stessi errori senza migliorare, allora ci sarebbe da pagare caro. 
É veramente difficile da capire come un intera professione possa sbagliare in toto e ripetutamente. Dopo Brexit e Trump-Clinton dovevano adeguare i modelli.
Dopo leggo il link, sono molto interessato ad una possibile spiegazione.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Wisconsin andato a Biden... finita




8 mila voti, per ora, al 95% delle schede scrutinate. Il margine è stretto. Tuttavia per Biden non sarebbe sufficiente. Questo al netto anche di contestazioni e ricorsi che ci saranno. Sarà lunghissima. Temo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 8 mila voti, per ora, al 95% delle schede scrutinate. Il margine è stretto. Tuttavia per Biden non sarebbe sufficiente. Questo al netto anche di contestazioni e ricorsi che ci saranno. Sarà lunghissima. Temo.


Ripeto, se Trump vince la Pennsylvania può comunque perdere le elezioni o è vittoria certa?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quella parte é veramente incredibile. Cioe..se io al lavoro sbaglio una volta, ci sta. Se poi ripeto sempre li stessi errori senza migliorare, allora ci sarebbe da pagare caro.
> É veramente difficile da capire come un intera professione possa sbagliare in toto e ripetutamente. Dopo Brexit e Trump-Clinton dovevano adeguare i modelli.
> Dopo leggo il link, sono molto interessato ad una possibile spiegazione.



Secondo me, e se sbaglio spero di essere corretto, fanno così: se in uno stato col 70% di neri ed il 30% bianchi (semplificando..) il sondaggio dà un 50 e 50, i sondaggisti correggono l'errore con un parametro che dovrebbe tenere conto del fatto che i neri votano di più per i democratici. E quindi in quello stato vedono più probabile una vittoria democratica. Probabilmente la costruzione e l'applicazione di tale parametro "di correzione" è soggettiva e può portare a risultati errati. Ovviamente vale anche il viceversa, tuttavia l'utente che ho menzionato dice che tali trucchetti sono più usati dai democratici.


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden recupera in Michigan. sotto di soli 70.000 voti.


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque è molto sospetto. Dopo l'assegnazione di Arizona a Biden il divario è sceso da duecentomila a centomila e mancano il 20% dei seggi, ma non hanno più fatto aggiornamenti.
E ci sono troppe contee con più voti che abitanti.

Poi Hawaii assegnate a Biden con il 5% di seggi scrutinati, Alaska con 50% seggi e Trump oltre il 60% invece ancora indeciso.

Troppi avvenimenti sospetti e doppipesismi.


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se Trump vince la Pennsylvania può comunque perdere le elezioni o è vittoria certa?




Perdendo il Wisconsin, se ho fatto bene i conti, Trump per vincere dovrebbe aggiudicarsi tutti gli stati in bilico. Come ho detto sarà lunga. Penso che si stia delinendo una situazione molto peggiore rispetto a quella del 2000. Anzi, per essere onesti, stavolta sarà più complicata dal fatto che uno dei candidati è presidente in carica. Vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se Trump vince la Pennsylvania può comunque perdere le elezioni o è vittoria certa?


Ho visto ora, deve assolutamente vincere due tra Pennsylvania, Michigan e Wisconsin (già dato a Biden). Quindi, Pennsylvania e Michigan deve vincerli assolutamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'è ancora un vincitore certo ma si sa chi ha perso:
> 
> Hanno perso i media mainstream, o meglio, di regime, (CNN, WSJ; WP, ecc. in America, Sky Rai e Mediaset in Italia, Il Guardian, Le Monde, ecc. ecc.) che per mesi hanno descritto una situazione che esisteva solo nelle loro menti obnubilate dal fanatismo politico. Con la figuraccia fatta anche stavolta hanno scavato sempre di più verso l'abisso della non credibilità. Ridicoli.
> 
> ...



Che sia da lezione anche per l'Italia, con i suoi sondagi fasulli e indici di gradimento surreali per premier o governo... abbiamo una situazione identica a livello di media e mainstream...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Da elettore italiano comunque sono molto combattuto, partendo dal presupposto che ho già detto, ovvero che per noi non cambierà una mazza, quello che mi crea dilemma è se preferisco vedere i volti sfigurati dalla rabbia dei vari personaggi squallidi che non perdono occasione per attaccare Trump, che schiumano rabbia e perdono il loro fasullo spirito democratico, o se preferisco spegnere la tv per 4 giorni finché sti fanatici si danno all'onanismo mediatico...vincesse Trump mi toccherebbero altri 4 anni di BLM, VIP che fanno sceneggiate, sportivi che mettono in scena penose manifestazioni, cantanti che anziché cantare ci scassano la minkia, e qui da noi personaggi patetici tipo Rula che ogni 2giorni ne hanno una contro Trump su ogni cosa..

Se vince Bidet per 4 anni tutta sta fuffa svanisce giù per il water e credo sarebbe un toccasana..

Quindi tutto sommato la vittoria Dem non mi urterebbe troppo..sperando solo si porti avanti la guerra alla Cina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma fatemi capire, stanno già conteggiando adesso i voti per posta?

Perché Bidet è dato in recupero già adesso?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Comunque è molto sospetto. Dopo l'assegnazione di Arizona a Biden il divario è sceso da duecentomila a centomila e mancano il 20% dei seggi, ma non hanno più fatto aggiornamenti.
> E ci sono troppe contee con più voti che abitanti.
> 
> Poi Hawaii assegnate a Biden con il 5% di seggi scrutinati, Alaska con 50% seggi e Trump oltre il 60% invece ancora indeciso.
> ...




Come ho detto stavolta sarà un casino terrificante. A meno che uno non ceda e conceda la vittoria sarà lunghissima.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da elettore italiano comunque sono molto combattuto, partendo dal presupposto che ho già detto, ovvero che per noi non cambierà una mazza, quello che mi crea dilemma è se preferisco vedere i volti sfigurati dalla rabbia dei vari personaggi squallidi che non perdono occasione per attaccare Trump, che schiumano rabbia e perdono il loro fasullo spirito democratico, o se preferisco spegnere la tv per 4 giorni finché sti fanatici si danno all'onanismo mediatico...vincesse Trump mi toccherebbero altri 4 anni di BLM, VIP che fanno sceneggiate, sportivi che mettono in scena penose manifestazioni, cantanti che anziché cantare ci scassano la minkia, e qui da noi personaggi patetici tipo Rula che ogni 2giorni ne hanno una contro Trump su ogni cosa..
> 
> Se vince Bidet per 4 anni tutta sta fuffa svanisce giù per il water e credo sarebbe un toccasana..
> 
> Quindi tutto sommato la vittoria Dem non mi urterebbe troppo..sperando solo si porti avanti la guerra alla Cina


Premettendo che Biden, essendo un politico d'esperienza neanche a me preoccuperebbe, fosse stato eletto 10 anni fa. Solo che ormai è verso la demenza, e sarà totalmente un burattino di tutto il partito dem, in particolare la Clinton e tutta quella gentaglia che ha scatenato il caos nel medio oriente. Con Trump, almeno, si è stato in pace da quel punto di vista.


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

ragazzi, non c'è niente di sospetto, non facciamo i complottisti dell'ultima ora. l'aveva anticipato Sanders tempo fa e alcuni sondaggisti ieri o l'altroieri parlando di "miraggio rosso": all'inizio Trump sarebbe andato in vantaggio per alta affluenza di voti di persona il giorno delle elezioni e Biden avrebbe recuperato coi voti via posta


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Perdendo il Wisconsin, se ho fatto bene i conti, Trump per vincere dovrebbe aggiudicarsi tutti gli stati in bilico. Come ho detto sarà lunga. Penso che si stia delinendo una situazione molto peggiore rispetto a quella del 2000. Anzi, per essere onesti, stavolta sarà più complicata dal fatto che uno dei candidati è presidente in carica. Vedremo.


Infatti ho notato che i media faziosi italiani, tutti succubi della CNN che è ancora più faziosa, a Biden non ci mettono niente ad assegnare uno stato, mentre a Trump aspettano di essere sicuri e certi. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma fatemi capire, stanno già conteggiando adesso i voti per posta?
> 
> Perché Bidet è dato in recupero già adesso?


In alcuni stati li hanno contati per primi, tipo Texas dove era in vantaggio Biden e poi Trump da quanto capisco, mentre in altri tipo Wisconsin da poco ed ha rimontato Biden.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Ahahhah, ho visto che twitter ha censurato le parole di Trump... quindi in Italia che dovrebbero fare, togliere il diritto di parola? Ad ogni elezione in Italia qualunque partito dichiara sempre di aver vinto, il PD addirittura governa da anni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In alcuni stati li hanno contati per primi, tipo Texas dove era in vantaggio Biden e poi Trump da quanto capisco, mentre in altri tipo Wisconsin da poco ed ha rimontato Biden.



Ormai è tutta una farsa non credibile, chissà che porcherie staranno facendo dietro le quinte specie ora che se la stanno facendo addosso.
Elezioni da annullare subito... del resto già si sapeva che il voto per posta sarebbe stata una truffa, basta pensare a chi è che ha premuto per averle...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> ragazzi, non c'è niente di sospetto, non facciamo i complottisti dell'ultima ora. l'aveva anticipato Sanders tempo fa e *alcuni sondaggisti* ieri o l'altroieri parlando di "miraggio rosso": all'inizio Trump sarebbe andato in vantaggio per alta affluenza di voti di persona il giorno delle elezioni e Biden avrebbe recuperato coi voti via posta



Ancora andiamo dietro ai sondaggisti?


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

In questo momento, se Biden conferma la vittoria in Nevada e Wisconsin arriva a 254, Trump deve vincere gli altri 4 Stati e sarà (speriamo) confermato Presidente.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Non capisco.
Stanno 224 Biden 213 Trump
Gli Stati in bilico
Nevada 6 elettori vince Biden
Arizona 11 "
Wisconsit 10
Main 4
Totale 31

Trump
Michigan 16 (Trump 51.6%	2,290,194 Biden 46.7%	2,072,847 Est. 78% )
Pennsylvania 20 (Trump 55.7%	2,964,853 Biden 42.9%	2,286,865 Est. 74%) 
North Carolina 15 (Trump 50.1%	2,732,120 Biden 48.6%	2,655,383 Est. 95%) 
Georgia 16 ( Trump 50.5%	2,381,870 Biden 48.3%	2,279,736 Est. 92%)
Alaska 3 (Trump 61.4%	80,999 Biden 34.7%	45,758 Est. 36%)
Totale 70


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

Twitter non ha censurato, ha semplicemente oscurato (ma è ancora visibile cliccandoci) per questo motivo:

Il contenuto condiviso in questo Tweet, tutto o in parte, è controverso e potrebbe essere fuorviante in merito alla modalità di partecipazione alle elezioni o ad altri strumenti di coinvolgimento della cittadinanza

annunciare al mondo che ti stanno rubando le elezioni mentre le elezioni sono ancora in corso, e che i conteggi andrebbero interrotti anche se i voti sono stati già depositati, giustamente è contro il regolamento


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

In Georgia sono entrati tutti i voti di Atlanta, e Trump rimane in testa. A questo punto è probabile che la vinca, come il North Carolina.

In Wisconsin con i voti di Milwaukee biden è passato leggerissimamente in vantaggio, ma mancano ancora i voti di alcune contee repubblicane.

In Michigan con lo scrutinio ulteriormente avanzato Trump è ancora avanti

Pennsylvania molto incerta


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancora andiamo dietro ai sondaggisti?


molti hanno toppato, ma questo tizio in particolare, come Sanders al Jimmy Fallon show, ha anticipato esattamente com'è andata.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Make Italy great again!



Italy makes China great again.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> Twitter non ha censurato, ha semplicemente oscurato (ma è ancora visibile cliccandoci) per questo motivo:
> 
> Il contenuto condiviso in questo Tweet, tutto o in parte, è controverso e potrebbe essere fuorviante in merito alla modalità di partecipazione alle elezioni o ad altri strumenti di coinvolgimento della cittadinanza
> 
> annunciare al mondo che ti stanno rubando le elezioni mentre le elezioni sono ancora in corso, e che i conteggi andrebbero interrotti anche se i voti sono stati già depositati, giustamente è contro il regolamento



Su quella fogna di Twitter girano in ogni momento dichiarazioni ben più pericolose, che vengono opportunatamente lasciate passare.
Dopo l'attentato di Vienna ho cliccato sull'hashtag e ho visto anche ai primi posti inneggiamenti all'atto terroristico, di utenti con nome e cognome. Però quelli non sono stati eliminati.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> In Georgia sono entrati tutti i voti di Atlanta, e Trump rimane in testa. A questo punto è probabile che la vinca, come il North Carolina.
> 
> In Wisconsin con i voti di Milwaukee biden è passato leggerissimamente in vantaggio, ma mancano ancora i voti di alcune contee repubblicane.
> 
> ...



Perchè incerta la Pennsylvania con 700.000 voti di vantaggio?


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su quella fogna di Twitter girano in ogni momento dichiarazioni ben più pericolose, che vengono opportunatamente lasciate passare.
> Dopo l'attentato di Vienna ho cliccato sull'hashtag e ho visto anche ai primi posti inneggiamenti all'atto terroristico, di utenti con nome e cognome. Però quelli non sono stati eliminati.



Twitter è il più grande cancro ideologico esistente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Italy makes China great again.



Le elezioni in America sono state decise nel preciso momento in cui la Cina ha scelto il proprio candidato, stiamo assistendo solo a uno show o a un thriller.
Se sarà bloccato o annullato tutto non lo so, ma per me piuttosto fanno fuori fisicamente il candidato sgradito.

Poi per carità, ognuno è liberissimo di pensare come crede 
PER ORA siamo ancora in un mondo libero con diritto di pensiero.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Il Nevada non lo darei perso


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

*TRUMP RECUPERA IN NEVADA ORA 49.4% per Biden e 48.6 per Trump!*


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *TRUMP RECUPERA IN NEVADA ORA 49.4% per Biden e 48.6 per Trump!*



Appunto


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su quella fogna di Twitter girano in ogni momento dichiarazioni ben più pericolose, che vengono opportunatamente lasciate passare.
> Dopo l'attentato di Vienna ho cliccato sull'hashtag e ho visto anche ai primi posti inneggiamenti all'atto terroristico, di utenti con nome e cognome. Però quelli non sono stati eliminati.


l'attentato a Vienna l'ho seguito in diretta e ti assicuro che molta roba pro-jihadisti è stata segnalata di massa grazie a reddit e altre piattaforme ed è stata buttata giù. non puoi aspettarti che venga cancellato tutto se tutto il mondo ne parla. molta roba passa inosservata.

Trump è diverso, è il presidente degli Stati Uniti, ha gli occhi di tutto il mondo addosso rispetto a uno con 100 followers.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Italy makes China great again.



Siamo davvero disperati se un consideriamo Trump l' unica persona sul pianeta con le capacità di fermare l' avanzata gialla, eh.

Se non ci fosse Trump tutto il deep state americano avrebbe già venduto i loro figli ai cinesi per essere mangiati come contorno a succulenti ratti vivi.

Certo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Perchè incerta la Pennsylvania con 700.000 voti di vantaggio?



Mancano almeno 3 milioni di voti postali


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mancano almeno 3 milioni di voti postali



Ok, Quindi giustamente hanno paura del tarocco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con Bush vs Al Gore, per la sola Florida, ci misero un mese anche se stiamo parlando di 20 anni fa. Qua parliamo di più stati chiave. Non ne ho proprio idea e non escludo che la giudice Barrett, possa annullare quasi del tutto i voti per posta, perchè altrimenti si andrebbe per le lunghissime.



Guarda io farei prima ... annullerei i voti per i candidati il cui cognome inizia per B.
Cosí viene il risultato che vi piace.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Nevada 8000 voti di scarto.
Continua il recupero... si decide a Las Vegas.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Nevada 8000 voti di scarto.
> Continua il recupero... si decide a Las Vegas.



Las Vegas da molti anni vota per i democratici. Non c'è nessuna partita aperta in Nevada, vincono i dem come da 4 elezioni consecutive a questa parte


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

in Wisconsin ci sono ancora 5 contee non completate e in tutte è davanti Trump,in alcune nettamente.
bisogna capire se recupera i 7 mila voti persi per strada.

per Trump sarebbe più semplice tenere Wisconsin e Michigan che l'incognita non si sa quando Pennsylvania,stato non abituato ad avere questa massa di voti per posta ed è successo di tutto


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le elezioni in America sono state decise nel preciso momento in cui la Cina ha scelto il proprio candidato, stiamo assistendo solo a uno show o a un thriller.
> Se sarà bloccato o annullato tutto non lo so, ma per me piuttosto fanno fuori fisicamente il candidato sgradito.
> 
> Poi per carità, ognuno è liberissimo di pensare come crede
> PER ORA siamo ancora in un mondo libero con diritto di pensiero.



Chiaro. Nemmeno lo dovessero scrivere sui muri.

Ma qui da noi (e da altre parti) la gente ha capacità critiche pari a zero, non riesce a vedere aldilà del proprio naso e legge ancora le storielline della buonanotte a lieto fine, raccontate da chissà chi. Se vengono fatte notare, si grida ai gombloddih e alle cospirazioni, e chi le dice instilla odio e violenza.

Solite cose banali, inutile ragionarci sopra ormai.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo davvero disperati se un consideriamo Trump l' unica persona sul pianeta con le capacità di fermare l' avanzata gialla, eh.
> 
> Se non ci fosse Trump tutto il deep state americano avrebbe già venduto i loro figli ai cinesi per essere mangiati come contorno a succulenti ratti vivi.



Beh, ai tempi i comunisti russi si mangiavano i bambini.

Comunque, Trump è l'*UNICO* personaggio di rilievo che si è scagliato contro i cinesi.

Mi risulta che sono proprio i cinesi che ci hanno buttato in questo incubo. Così, eh, a sensazione.

Ma no, Trump è un demonio per i dazi, mentre i cinesi sono un modello da importare (a forza).


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ancora andiamo dietro ai sondaggisti?




Ma veramente oh. Non ne beccano una da tempo. Basta che un risultato sia incerto e magicamente danno la maggioranza all’opzione sostenuta dai media di regime. Così i servi son più contenti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Nemmeno lo dovessero scrivere sui muri.
> 
> Ma qui da noi (e da altre parti) la gente ha capacità critiche pari a zero, non riesce a vedere aldilà del proprio naso e legge ancora le storielline della buonanotte a lieto fine, raccontate da chissà chi. Se vengono fatte notare, si grida ai gombloddih e alle cospirazioni, e chi le dice instilla odio e violenza.
> 
> ...



Sbagli, ha stati gli itagliani sbracati (quelli che infettano le risorse) e i fassisti.


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Las Vegas da molti anni vota per i democratici. Non c'è nessuna partita aperta in Nevada, vincono i dem come da 4 elezioni consecutive a questa parte



Sai quanti Casinò falliscono se Biden fa come la Cina??? Las Vegas vuole i soldi ci sarà un ribaltone secondo me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda io farei prima ... annullerei i voti per i candidati il cui cognome inizia per B.
> Cosí viene il risultato che vi piace.



Povero Silvio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sai quanti Casinò falliscono se Biden fa come la Cina??? Las Vegas vuole i soldi ci sarà un ribaltone secondo me



Guarda, un po' godrei a vedere tutti gli americani a mangiar riso, cani, topi e farsi le platiche con gli occhi a mandorla.

Basta che non infettino l'Europa (infettino in senso ideologico, per altro tipo di infezione ci hanno già pensato...  )


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Povero Silvio



In Itaglia invece il PD non eletto va bene no?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> In Itaglia invece il PD non eletto va bene no?



e falzo!!11!! il pidì a prezo i ventipéciento!!1!!11!! abiamo la legitimitá di gobiernare!!1!1!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> e falzo!!11!! il pidì a prezo i ventipéciento!!1!!11!! abiamo la legitimitá di gobiernare!!1!1!!



Ma dai.. é ovvio che la Lega con il 17,37% fosse legittimato a governare, ma il PD con il 18,72% no, perché il 17,37% della lega é noto che sia molto piú fico ed era un chiaro messaggio degli italiani, mentre il 18,7% del PD sono stati errori di elettori confusi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> e falzo!!11!! il pidì a prezo i ventipéciento!!1!!11!! abiamo la legitimitá di gobiernare!!1!1!!



Ragazzi non buttiamola in caciara..sono ormai anni che si dibatte su sta storia di "essere legittimati a governare"..è assurdo, se parliamo di etica ok, ma legittimo significa testualmente che risponde a una condizione prescritta dalla legge e quindi in italia con una repubblica parlamentare è legittimato chi in parlamento riesce ad organizzare una maggioranza

Poi oh, pure a me il PD fa schifo..ma è stato Salvini a mandarli al Governo


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2020)

*Restate on topic. Basta.*


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

vanno avanti con una lentezza disarmante nello spoglio degli ultimi stati,sembra l'elezione di qualche sindaco di piccolo comune italiano il lunedì pomeriggio.

pure per l'Alaska che sta al doppio Trump aspettano


----------



## mandraghe (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

*CNN: Biden 49,2% e Trump 49,0% in Wisconsin.*


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> vanno avanti con una lentezza disarmante nello spoglio degli ultimi stati,sembra l'elezione di qualche sindaco di piccolo comune italiano il lunedì pomeriggio.
> 
> pure per l'Alaska che sta al doppio Trump aspettano



ma non hanno il sistema automatico per contare i voti?
Stanno solo esaminando quelli postali?


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CNN: Biden 49,2% e Trump 49,0% in Wisconsin.*



È svoltato grazie ai voti di Milwaukee, ma mancano ancora i voti da alcune contee a maggioranza repubblicane. Se sei appassionato, ti consiglio di seguire lo spoglio della contea di green bay in Wisconsin, lo scrutinio è ancora molto indietro ed è a maggioranza repubblicana, molto popolosa.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È svoltato grazie ai voti di Milwaukee, ma mancano ancora i voti da alcune contee a maggioranza repubblicane. Se sei appassionato, ti consiglio di seguire lo spoglio della contea di green bay in Wisconsin, lo scrutinio è ancora molto indietro ed è a maggioranza repubblicana, molto popolosa.


Sarebbe un colpaccio di Trump. Vediamo, il distacco comunque tende a ridursi sempre di più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Intanto in Michigan il vantaggio di Trump é calato a 60k voti.
Insomma Michigan, Nevada e Wisconsin sono ancore tutti 3 in bilico


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Intanto in Michigan il vantaggio di Trump é calato a 60k voti.
> Insomma Michigan, Nevada e Wisconsin sono ancore tutti 3 in bilico



In Michigan stanno entrando i voti di Detroit, molto in bilico ma ormai lo scrutinio è molto avanzato.
Sul filo di lana


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Georgia, North Carolina e Pennsylvania sono fatte, praticamente, e sono 51


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È svoltato grazie ai voti di Milwaukee, ma mancano ancora i voti da alcune contee a maggioranza repubblicane. Se sei appassionato, ti consiglio di seguire lo spoglio della contea di green bay in Wisconsin, lo scrutinio è ancora molto indietro ed è a maggioranza repubblicana, molto popolosa.



Greenbay è in ritardo perchè hanno finito l'inchiostro delle macchine XD stanno correndo a comprarlo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump verso la vittoria??? Da quello che emerge, pare di sì.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

Probabilità di vittoria secondo i bookmaker in questo momento:
Biden 70 per cento, Trump 30. 
Stanotte Biden è sceso fino al 20 per cento.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

per me andranno alla Corte Suprema,comunque vada


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Probabilità di vittoria secondo i bookmaker in questo momento:
> Biden 70 per cento, Trump 30.
> Stanotte Biden è sceso fino al 20 per cento.



Qualche ora fa era esattamente l'opposto...il che fa capire l'attendibilita in questa situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Novembre 2020)

Leggevo sul Falso Quotidiano, quindi fonte nettamente pro-Biden, che il voto dei sobborghi urbani, delle donne, dei giovani e degli afro-americani è andato a trump e molto meno a Biden di quanto si pensasse.

Questo è un bel corto circuito mentale, sono state smascherate tante menzogne.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me andranno alla Corte Suprema,comunque vada


Se vince Trump, dubito ci andranno. Biden ne uscirebbe malissimo.


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Qualche ora fa era esattamente l'opposto...il che fa capire l'attendibilita in questa situazione.



Cmq sia dovesse vincere Biden Trump non ammetterà mai la sconfitta e farà appello alla Corte Suprema...aspettiamoci giorni o anche settimane di instabilità sui mercati


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me andranno alla Corte Suprema,comunque vada



Biden no di sicuro, la maggioranza dei voti per posta è sua. Non avrebbe alcun appiglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque vedendo ste elezioni ho il presentimento che tra qualche anno scoppia la guerra civile.. d'altronde tutti gli imperi sono destinati a crollare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq sia dovesse vincere Biden Trump non ammetterà mai la sconfitta e farà appello alla Corte Suprema...aspettiamoci giorni o anche settimane di instabilità sui mercati



Scontato. Ma come hanno gia scritto diversi utenti: Chiunque ha visto Trump in questi anni, sapeva che se perdesse non se ne sarebbe andato tranquilo e con stile, ma con 'fire & fury'.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Wisconsin incerto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Wisconsin incerto



Biden in vantaggio di 20.000 voti grazie a Kenosha



Intanto Biden sta recuperando a Michigan. Vantaggio Trump in discesa netta (al momento 10.000)


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

in Michigan il margine si è ridotto da 70.000 a 2000. Biden potrebbe sorpassare Trump da un momento all'altro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

*CNN: in Wisconsin Biden allunga su Trump 49.4% a 48.8%.*


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> in Michigan il margine si è ridotto da 70.000 a 2000. Biden potrebbe sorpassare Trump da un momento all'altro.



Se Biden prende il Michigan è fatta, purtroppo, per lui


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Lo dico: Questa elezione sembra Rio Ave - Milan


----------



## Devil man (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> in Michigan il margine si è ridotto da 70.000 a 2000. Biden potrebbe sorpassare Trump da un momento all'altro.



Eccolo lì i famosi brogli postali... Ma che vada alla corte suprema... Fa bene


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Eccolo lì i famosi brogli postali... Ma che vada alla corte suprema... Fa bene



Esatto. E lo farà se necessario


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden per vincere deve superare due muri: il primo i 270 grandi elettori ed il secondo, il più difficile, la corte suprema. Penso che Trump alla fine vince.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

In Maine non c'e il winner takes it all: Al Momento Trump in vantaggio in 1 Distric, Biden in 3


----------



## evangel33 (4 Novembre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> Esatto. E lo farà se necessario





Devil man ha scritto:


> Eccolo lì i famosi brogli postali... Ma che vada alla corte suprema... Fa bene



ahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahah


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahah



Mi dica, Signor Kissinger


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

In Michigan biden recupera, ma il testa a testa è talmente serrato che probabilmente si dovrà ricontare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahah



Non hai ancora capito che se lo dice Trump - il gesu di questo secolo - allora ovviamente é vero? Non é che semplicemente i Dems preferiscono votare per posta perche hanno capito che il Covid é un pericolo. É tutto una truffa. Il voto postale e il covid.....o almeno quello é cosa credono.


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

ma quali brogli? sono i voti via posta che tutti si aspettavano sarebbero entrati più tardi come è sempre successo.
l'unico che ha cercato di manipolare le elezioni è stato Trump e il partito repubblicano attraverso la soppressione dei voti.
hanno provato a bloccare i voti via mail già da qualche giorno (e hanno ricevuto sempre un grosso NO), hanno provato a telefonare invitando gli elettori a non andare a votare, i supporter di Trump hanno bloccato le interstatali, speronato bus, minacciato di morte la gente. è vietato da regolamento postare link esterni ma è tutta roba ufficiale che trovate in rete, ed è disgustoso che una cosa del genere accada in un paese che si definisce democratico


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

noi siamo andati a votare con il covid e lo stesso tanti paesi,non si capisce perchè solo negli USA non si potesse votare uscendo di casa.
alcuni votando prima non hanno seguito i dibattiti,non hanno visto i miglioramenti.
non è che forse sia più comodo spedire la busta invece che farsi la fila e andare a votare in un palazzetto dello sport?
così avrà votato gente che solitamente non si muove per fare il proprio dovere civico
questo ha favorito,non certo la chiamata alle armi contro Trump


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2020)

Bidet 80 per cento probalitià di vittoria secondo i bookmaker


----------



## Dexter (4 Novembre 2020)

É ovvio che i Dems, in quanto più intelligenti, più acculturati, più belli, più tutto, abbiano votato via posta  loro sono superiori all uomo medio, all'ignorante con la terza media che vota Trump il nuovo Hitler  noto dei parallelismi!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

*CNN: Trump ancora in vantaggio in Michigan. 49.4% a 48.9% su Biden, con l'89% degli scrutini.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CNN: Trump ancora in vantaggio in Michigan. 49.4% a 48.9% su Biden, con l'89% degli scrutini.*


Magari qui ce la fa, vediamo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> noi siamo andati a votare con il covid e lo stesso tanti paesi,non si capisce perchè solo negli USA non si potesse votare uscendo di casa.
> non è che forse sia più comodo spedire la busta invece che farsi la fila e andare a votare in un palazzetto dello sport?



Perche in Italia per quanto riguarda la politica e l'uso di tecnologia siete ancora nel medioevo. In periodo di pandemia é assurdo costringere persone a presentarsi in persona.

In Germania il voto postale esiste da decenni. In fase normale é una questio di commodita (come dici tu), in una fase di pandemia é l'unica scelta logica (almeno dare la possibilita di scelta al popolo. Chi fa parte del gruppo ad alto rischio non deve andare a rischiare la salute per votare).


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É ovvio che i Dems, in quanto più intelligenti, più acculturati, più belli, più tutto, abbiano votato via posta  loro sono superiori all uomo medio, all'ignorante con la terza media che vota Trump il nuovo Hitler  noto dei parallelismi!



hai dimenticato razzisti con il fucile in braccio


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Perche in Italia per quanto riguarda la politica e l'uso di tecnologia siete ancora nel medioevo. In periodo di pandemia é assurda costringere persone a presentarsi in persona.
> 
> In Germania il voto postale esiste da decenni. In fase normale é una questio di commodita (come dici tu), in una fase di pandemia é l'unica scelta logica (almeno dare la possibilita di scelta al popolo. Chi fa parte del gruppo ad alto rischio non deve andare a rischiare la salute per votare).



aspetto di sapere quanta gente si sia contagiata ai seggi USA per fare una fila a debita distanza
neanche fosse andare in guerra


----------



## vota DC (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> ma quali brogli? sono i voti via posta che tutti si aspettavano sarebbero entrati più tardi come è sempre successo.



E sono al 100% di Biden? Dove "non serve" tipo New York Biden è calato dal 58% al 55% dopo il conteggio dei voti postali.
È un modo di agire mafioso non assegnare con più di mezzo milione di voti di vantaggio "perché dopo arrivano i voti postali" quando poi si è persino assegnato stati al contendente in svantaggio!


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Novembre 2020)

I voti postali a quanto pare ribalteranno tutta la rust belt.

Una democrazia che si fonda sul voto per posta, bah. Trump fa molto bene a ricorrere alla corte suprema. Se perde, amen.
Ha comunque dimostrato di essere largamente maggioritario in grandissima parte degli Stati Uniti. Senza covid, avrebbe vinto senza dubbio.
Ha sfiorato la vittoria con una narrazione allucinante da parte di tutti i media, immaginate senza pandemia...


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora capito che se lo dice Trump - il gesu di questo secolo - allora ovviamente é vero? Non é che semplicemente i Dems preferiscono votare per posta perche hanno capito che il Covid é un pericolo. É tutto una truffa. Il voto postale e il covid.....o almeno quello é cosa credono.



Vabbè stiamo parlando di gente (una cosa come quasi il 40% dei repubblicani) che crede Obama e la Clinton siano stati giustiziati a Guantanamo e gli attuali siano dei Cyborg, che Tom Hanks sia un satanista, che esistano dei sotterranei con dei bambini soggiogati da delle elite pedofile di sinistra che cercano di allungarsi la vita usando un composto chimico preso dal loro sangue e che Trump sia il Salvatore prescelto per far finire tutto questo e far trionfare il bene sul male. E queste sono le cose meno assurde in cui crede 'sta gente 

Il _gomblotto_ sui voti è una roba ridicola in confronto


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

ribaltiamo la prospettiva:
se il 3 novembre è andata più gente a votare Trump significa che ha convinto di più nei dibattiti,anche gli indecisi,visto che per settimane li hanno vietati per il covid.
questo è un merito,mi pare.
evidente che Biden non abbia il carisma per far smuovere le persone,tanto che nei sondaggi le due questioni più importanti dei suoi elettori secondo la CNN sonos tati "discriminazione razziale" e "covid" cioè questioni che sono esplose dal nulla limitandosi a cavalcarle.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> I voti postali a quanto pare ribalteranno tutta la rust belt.
> 
> Una democrazia che si fonda sul voto per posta, bah. Trump fa molto bene a ricorrere alla corte suprema. Se perde, amen.
> Ha comunque dimostrato di essere largamente maggioritario in grandissima parte degli Stati Uniti. Senza covid, avrebbe vinto senza dubbio.
> Ha sfiorato la vittoria con una narrazione allucinante da parte di tutti i media, immaginate senza pandemia...



Chiamala poco l' incapacità di gestire una pandemia.

Nel giorno di record di decessi in USA twittava che la pandemia era in regressione e se ne vantava.

Un bugiardo patentato. Oppure, se non bugiardo, totalmente scollegato dalla realtà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Novembre 2020)

scusate ma perchè votano per posta alcuni? e perchè questi votano bidet per la maggior parte??


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non capisco.
> Stanno 224 Biden 213 Trump
> Gli Stati in bilico
> Nevada 6 elettori vince Biden
> ...



Allo stato sta cambiando 
il Michigan 
potrebbe passare a Biden visto che stanno arrivando i voti di Detroit.

Stanno 224 Biden 213 Trump
Gli Stati in bilico
Biden
Nevada 6 
Arizona 11 
Wisconsit 10
Main 4
Michigan 16 
Totale 47

Trump
Pennsylvania 20 
North Carolina 15 
Georgia 16 
Alaska 3 
Totale 54

Trump sotto di 2
Il Nevada potrebbe cambiare...


----------



## Wetter (4 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Allo stato sta cambiando
> il Michigan
> potrebbe passare a Biden visto che stanno arrivando i voti di Detroit.
> 
> ...



In Nevada c'è una differenza di 7600 voti, pazzesco quanto siano vicini


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

intanto Biden diventa il primo candidato democratico nella storia a ricevere 70 milioni di voti.
se finisse ora e contasse il voto popolare come nel resto del mondo, vincerebbe Biden di 3 milioni circa.
ma in America si sentono speciali facendo tutto al contrario.



vota DC ha scritto:


> E sono al 100% di Biden? Dove "non serve" tipo New York Biden è calato dal 58% al 55% dopo il conteggio dei voti postali.
> È un modo di agire mafioso non assegnare con più di mezzo milione di voti di vantaggio "perché dopo arrivano i voti postali" quando poi si è persino assegnato stati al contendente in svantaggio!


non ho i dati di NY sottomano, ma i voti via posta tendono a essere sempre di maggioranza democratica. ripeto, non è una sorpresa, l'avevo anticipato pure io prima della rimonta.


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

grazie tante,è l'elezione con più voti da 100 anni.
anche il primo candidato che vince in Arizona per la famiglia McCain che va contro i repubblicani.
ricordiamo come Biden ha rubato l'unico stato repubblicano,praticamente offerto dalla famiglia di un senatore trentennale defunto per "onorare la sua memoria" solo perchè Trump lo aveva contrastato.
grande visione politica,non c'è che dire


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Chiamala poco l' incapacità di gestire una pandemia.*
> 
> Nel giorno di record di decessi in USA twittava che la pandemia era in regressione e se ne vantava.
> 
> Un bugiardo patentato. Oppure, se non bugiardo, totalmente scollegato dalla realtà.



Vabbè non c'è un governo al mondo che l'abbia gestita se guardiamo bene..a parte la Cina, se vogliamo accomodarci col modello di dittatura comunista ok..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Ma in Michigan non vanno mai avanti nei conteggi? Mah...


----------



## Andris (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma in Michigan non vanno mai avanti nei conteggi? Mah...



pure in Nevada impallati là da tempo immemore


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma in Michigan non vanno mai avanti nei conteggi? Mah...



In Michigan rimangono appesi sostanzialmente i voti di Detroit dove stanno al 64% con Biden al 67%


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè non c'è un governo al mondo che l'abbia gestita se guardiamo bene..a parte la Cina, se vogliamo accomodarci col modello di dittatura comunista ok..


Vietnam, Taiwan, Corea del Sud, Germania ecc. l'Italia stessa, per quanto abbia toppato non aspettandosi la seconda ondata che era stata preannunciata, è riuscita ad abbassare la curva dei contagi della prima ondata agendo in qualche modo.
in America non ci hanno neanche provato.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> Vietnam, Taiwan, Corea del Sud, Germania ecc. l'Italia stessa, per quanto abbia toppato non aspettandosi la seconda ondata che era stata preannunciata, è riuscita ad abbassare la curva dei contagi della prima ondata agendo in qualche modo.
> in America non ci hanno neanche provato.


Comunque abbia agito, non sarebbe andato bene. Avesse chiuso tutto, "eh ma l'economia", tiene aperto per l'economia e non va bene. La percentuale di morti, in ogni caso, è la stessa dell'Italia in percentuale alla popolazione.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè non c'è un governo al mondo che l'abbia gestita se guardiamo bene..a parte la Cina, se vogliamo accomodarci col modello di dittatura comunista ok..



Leggi tutto: non accoppiata a bugie immense.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque Biden vince sostanzialmente nelle grandi città e perde nei piccoli centri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusate ma perchè votano per posta alcuni? e perchè questi votano bidet per la maggior parte??



Sono sole generalizzazione, ma si puo dire:
Il covid - come quasi tutto - in America é diventato un tema politico. I Republicans, specialmente al inizio, lo hanno deriso e non portano le maschere. Non vedono tutto sto pericolo nel virus.
I democrats invece hanno preso sul serio il virus sin dal inizio e per questo motivo sono piu prudenti.
Di conseguenze chi vota Dem ha la probabilita piu alta di preferire il voto da casa sua senza esporsi a rischi. 

Ovviamente questo discorso non vale per tutti, ma generalmente se fai un po di ricerca sul web troverai informazioni a riguardo, specialmente su tutte le questione covid e su come sia diversa la probpra opinione sul virus in base all'affiliazione politica (una cosa oscena a dir la verita).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Novembre 2020)

Non mi é chiaro se i voti postali siano giá stati contati, siamo a metá conteggio o siano tutti da contare


----------



## Wetter (4 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non mi é chiaro se i voti postali siano giá stati contati, siamo a metá conteggio o siano tutti da contare



In alcuni stati li hanno contati subito, in altri li devono ancora contare....non c'è stato un protocollo uguale per tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> In alcuni stati li hanno contati subito, in altri li devono ancora contare....non c'è stato un protocollo uguale per tutti.



Aggiungo che proprio ogni parte del voto postale puo essere diversa da un stato al altro. Questo aspetto sicuramente non ha aiutato a provare di evitare sto casino preannnunciato


----------



## Saigon (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

In Georgia siamo al 92% con Trump in vantaggio di 2,16%. Direi che ormai é da considerare stato vinto da Trump


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

sì ma non ha fatto niente, zero, nada. anzi, ha minimizzato la pericolosità del virus e screditato il lavoro degli esperti come Fauci che dedicano la vita alla ricerca scientifica. 
se dici *che le mascherine non servono *(prendeva in giro Biden perché portava la mascherina ovunque), la gente ti ascolta, va in giro senza e aumentano i casi. non dico chiudere l'economia, ma un minimo di sensibilizzazione?
e comunque sono avanti nei decessi per milione di abitanti.[/QUOTE]
Quello lo ha detto Fauci e all'epoca lo dissero anche tanti medici qui in Italia, mi ricordo ancora quel dottore che ebbe l'Ebola che in un programma Rai sconsigliò assolutamente le mascherine a febbraio.


----------



## Victorss (4 Novembre 2020)

.


----------



## mabadi (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In Georgia siamo al 92% con Trump in vantaggio di 2,16%. Direi che ormai é da considerare stato vinto da Trump



Vedendo i dati divisi per i collegi si comprende che Biden stravince nelle città vedi Atlanta ecc con percentuali dell'80%.
I seggi i ritardo sono proprio quelli delle singole città.
Se dovessero mantenere le percentuali attuali non sarebbe scontata la vittoria.


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> QAnon. Gesù Cristo. Che degrado.



Eh, infatti le accuse sui media faziosi fanno tenerezza a chi è addentro e conosce certe questioni sotterranee. 
Esistono centrali operative e macchine di propaganda composte da migliaia di persone che lavorano h24 con tecniche manipolatorie degne delle peggiori sette religiose e che stanno rovinando milioni di famiglie e persone. Chissà al soldo di chi sono 

Altro che media di parte. Cosa serve il tiggì della sera quando c'è QAnon


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> Vietnam, Taiwan, Corea del Sud, Germania ecc. *l'Italia stessa, per quanto abbia toppato non aspettandosi la seconda ondata che era stata preannunciata, è riuscita ad abbassare la curva dei contagi della prima ondata agendo in qualche modo.*
> in America non ci hanno neanche provato.





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque abbia agito, non sarebbe andato bene. Avesse chiuso tutto, "eh ma l'economia", tiene aperto per l'economia e non va bene. *La percentuale di morti, in ogni caso, è la stessa dell'Italia in percentuale alla popolazione*.



Percentuale di morti in America calcolata sui contagiati 2,4%; in italia la percentuale è del 5,2%

Eh grande italia..

PS: una riflessione anche sul tanto vituperato sistema sanitario americano? Però intanto loro hanno un tasso di mortalità sui contagiati simile alla Francia..


----------



## darden (4 Novembre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Vedendo i dati divisi per i collegi si comprende che Biden stravince nelle città vedi Atlanta ecc con percentuali dell'80%.
> I seggi i ritardo sono proprio quelli delle singole città.
> Se dovessero mantenere le percentuali attuali non sarebbe scontata la vittoria.




In georgia Biden non credo ce la faccia a recuperare, discorso diverso in North Carolina (qui contano i voti per posta ricevuti fino al 12 e con data spedizione entro il giorno di fine elezione) e Pennsylvania (qui mancano 1.4 milioni di voti per posta ricevuti il NYT dice che li conteranno entro venerdì e se Biden mantiene la percentuale ottenuta sugli altri voti per posta dovrebbe sorpassare Trump)


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> Vietnam, Taiwan, Corea del Sud, Germania ecc. l'Italia stessa, per quanto abbia toppato non aspettandosi la seconda ondata che era stata preannunciata, è riuscita ad abbassare la curva dei contagi della prima ondata agendo in qualche modo.
> in America non ci hanno neanche provato.





mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque Biden vince sostanzialmente nelle grandi città e perde nei piccoli centri.



è così da un po' ormai..succede anche qui..ormai "la sinistra" la votano i benestanti e chi vive nei centri..il popolo o "classe operaia" non si sente rappresentata da chi li considera "la pancia del paese"


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Percentuale di morti in America calcolata sui contagiati 2,4%; in italia la percentuale è del 5,2%
> 
> Eh grande italia..
> 
> PS: una riflessione anche sul tanto vituperato sistema sanitario americano? Però intanto loro hanno un tasso di mortalità sui contagiati simile alla Francia..



Oh ancora va avanti questo falso mito che l'Italia abbia gestito la pandemia meglio di altri, non bastano i freddi numeri e le recenti inchieste


----------



## pazzomania (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Percentuale di morti in America calcolata sui contagiati 2,4%; in italia la percentuale è del 5,2%
> 
> Eh grande italia..
> 
> PS: una riflessione anche sul tanto vituperato sistema sanitario americano? Però intanto loro hanno un tasso di mortalità sui contagiati simile alla Francia..



Non essere fazioso anche tu, che non lo sei mai. Non caderci.

Sai benissimo che in Italia mancano alcuni milioni di contagiati della prima ondata.

Gli USA hanno ( dati oggettivi) il 10% di morti in più rispetto all' Italia per milione di abitanti.

Usa 720, Italia 650.

Che secondo me il 10% non è nemmeno da gridare allo scandalo; ma vedremo alla lunga e soprattutto non dimentichiamo mai che l' Italia è stata la prima al mondo ad essere travolta, non deve essere un alibi totale ma cosi narra la storia.

E altro punto, non da poco: in Italia la popolazione è più anziana che in USA, anche qui è oggettivo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

*Pareggio tra Trump e Biden in Michigan (entrambi al 49.2%) con il secondo che ha qualche voto in più.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Saigon ha scritto:


> Vietnam, Taiwan, Corea del Sud, Germania ecc. l'Italia stessa, per quanto abbia toppato non aspettandosi la seconda ondata che era stata preannunciata, è riuscita ad abbassare la curva dei contagi della prima ondata agendo in qualche modo.
> in America non ci hanno neanche provato.





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non essere fazioso anche tu, che non lo sei mai. Non caderci.
> 
> Sai benissimo che in Italia mancano alcuni milioni di contagiati della prima ondata.
> 
> ...



Infatti ho portato l'esempio della Francia del fenomeno Maccherone anche come esempio..gli USA sono dipinti come un lazzareto perché fa comodo, ma sono al 2,8% di contagi sulla popolazione, in Francia stanno a 2,3%..non mi pare uno scostamento clamoroso..

Se poi mi dite che Trump andava in giro a chiedersi se non era il caso di iniettarsi la candeggina allora ok..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pareggio tra Trump e Biden in Michigan (entrambi al 49.2%) con il secondo che ha qualche voto in più.*


*Biden ha rimontato ufficialmente in Michigan. 49.2% a 49.1% su Trump. Biden vicinissimo alla Casa Bianca!*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha rimontato ufficialmente in Michigan. 49.2% a 49.1% su Trump. Biden vicinissimo alla Casa Bianca!*


.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha rimontato ufficialmente in Michigan. 49.2% a 49.1% su Trump. Biden vicinissimo alla Casa Bianca!*



Oh oh. Che sciagura.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Eh, infatti le accuse sui media faziosi fanno tenerezza a chi è addentro e conosce certe questioni sotterranee.
> Esistono centrali operative e macchine di propaganda composte da migliaia di persone che lavorano h24 con tecniche manipolatorie degne delle peggiori sette religiose e che stanno rovinando milioni di famiglie e persone. Chissà al soldo di chi sono
> 
> Altro che media di parte. Cosa serve il tiggì della sera quando c'è QAnon



Ma certo, non esistono manipolazioni. Chissà, allora forse anche all'epoca del nazismoh e del fascismoh non esisteva propaganda. La propaganda non è mai esistita. Pure nel calcio, gli arbitri sono imparziali e le lamentele contro la juve sono fesserie.

Il male è un'allucinazione collettiva. Il mondo è perfetto, zero brogli, zero complotti, tutti con l'aureola in testa stiamo.

Vabbè, ci credo. D'ora in poi mi fiderò del prossimo e tolgo le serrature dalla porta di casa.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Evidentemente il COVID conta più del resto. Fatico a credere che gli americani si siano votati Biden, però è democrazia ed è giusto così.

Peccato per noi europei e i riflessi che questa elezione avrà. Speriamo bene.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Biden eletto, ma fino al 20 gennaio circa sarà Trump il presidente... ne vedremo delle belle nei prossimi giorni


----------



## admin (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha rimontato ufficialmente in Michigan. 49.2% a 49.1% su Trump. Biden vicinissimo alla Casa Bianca!*



Per la gioia della Cina e dei filo cinesi.

Il prossimo a cadere sarà Boris. 

Questo è il sogno realizzato di Hitler.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Su Youtube inserite 'Philadelphia City Commissioners Live Stream' e potrete seguire il contaggio a Philadelphia in diretta


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per la gioia della Cina e dei filo cinesi.
> 
> Il prossimo a cadere sarà Boris.
> 
> Questo è il sogno realizzato di Hitler.



This. Siamo fregati, se già prima tutti i sinistroidi occupavano tutte le posizioni importanti, adesso saremo invasi da ogni sorta di radical chiccherie. Si salvi chi può.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Pareggio tra Trump e Biden in Michigan (entrambi al 49.2%) con il secondo che ha qualche voto in più.*



Bidet è stato furbo comunque a fare comizi a distanziamento, in giro sempre con la mascherina.. sono piccoli dettagli che fanno la differenza. Trump invece, riempiendo i comizi di persone usando poco la mascherina, ha dato l'idea di uno che non frega nulla del virus. E' stato un tonno dai..


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo, non esistono manipolazioni. Chissà, allora forse anche all'epoca del nazismoh e del fascismoh non esisteva propaganda. La propaganda non è mai esistita. Pure nel calcio, gli arbitri sono imparziali e le lamentele contro la juve sono fesserie.
> 
> Il male è un'allucinazione collettiva. Il mondo è perfetto, zero brogli, zero complotti, tutti con l'aureola in testa stiamo.
> 
> Vabbè, ci credo. D'ora in poi mi fiderò del prossimo e tolgo le serrature dalla porta di casa.



Mmm, forse c'è stata una incomprensione tua oppure mia.
Non ho mai affermato non esistano brogli, giochi di potere o chiamiamoli come vogliamo (da una parte e dall'altra eh). Stavo parlando di QAnon che di certo non è questo gran think tank che va denunciando semplici brogli...di fatto sono proprio questi ad utilizzare tattiche ed argomenti della propaganda nazista aggiornate in chiave moderna.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bidet è stato furbo comunque a fare comizi a distanziamento, in giro sempre con la mascherina.. sono piccoli dettagli che fanno la differenza. Trump invece, riempiendo i comizi di persone usando poco la mascherina, ha dato l'idea di uno che non frega nulla del virus. E' stato un tonno dai..



Politicamente si. Umanamente no. Però qui parliamo di politica, ergo :-D


----------



## Kaw (4 Novembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha rimontato ufficialmente in Michigan. 49.2% a 49.1% su Trump. Biden vicinissimo alla Casa Bianca!*


Anche in Winsconsin Biden è avanti col 99% dei voti scrutinati.

Biden credo ormai si possa dire che ha vinto


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Persino Gerge W Bush è riuscito ad ottenere 2 mandati.
Trump riesce a perdere contro un non-candidato.

W la Cina.
W il COVID.

Gentiloni di tutto il mondo unitevi!!!


----------



## gabri65 (4 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Mmm, forse c'è stata una incomprensione tua oppure mia.
> Non ho mai affermato non esistano brogli, giochi di potere o chiamiamoli come vogliamo (da una parte e dall'altra eh). Stavo parlando di QAnon che di certo non è questo gran think thank che va denunciando semplici brogli...di fatto sono proprio questi ad utilizzare tattiche ed argomenti della propaganda nazista aggiornate in chiave moderna.



Allora non ho capito niente. Sorry, mi capita spesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

varvez ha scritto:


> This. Siamo fregati, se già prima tutti i sinistroidi occupavano tutte le posizioni importanti, adesso saremo invasi da ogni sorta di radical chiccherie. Si salvi chi può.



Il mondo ha superato 8 anni dell'inutile Obama, non credo moriremo per 4 anni di nonno bidet, ammesso siano 4 perché per me non arriva manco a fine mandato..sembra messo peggio di Ratzinger quando ha mollato il soglio pontificio


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il mondo ha superato 8 anni dell'inutile Obama, non credo moriremo per 4 anni di nonno bidet, ammesso siano 4 perché per me non arriva manco a fine mandato..sembra messo peggio di Ratzinger quando ha mollato il soglio pontificio



Questo è vero. Fixed con "inutile e dannoso Obama", mica come il guerrafondaio Trump!


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Trump è presidente fino a gennaio, ha tutto il tempo per fare ricorsi e fare quello che vuole.


----------



## carletto87 (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il mondo ha superato 8 anni dell'inutile Obama, non credo moriremo per 4 anni di nonno bidet, ammesso siano 4 perché per me non arriva manco a fine mandato..sembra messo peggio di Ratzinger quando ha mollato il soglio pontificio



La Harris è probabilmente in rampa di lancio ancora prima che Biden entri nella Casa Bianca.


----------



## Wetter (4 Novembre 2020)

Ragazza probabilmente Biden ha vinto ma vorrei far notare che c'è uno stato che può cambiare l'esito di tutto, sto parlando del Nevada.

Se Biden vince:

Wisconsin
Michigan
Arizona

Totale: 264

Se Trump vince: 

Pennsilv.
Georgia 
North Carolina 
Alaska 

Tot: 267

A quel punto il Nevada sarebbe lo stato decisivo e per ora sono distanti "solo" 7600 voti.

Ripeto,al 90% Biden ha la vittoria in pugno ma occhio..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2020)

Comunque adesso il mondo intero è in mano, per lo meno per gli stati più importanti, ai progressisti: adesso non ci sono più scuse se capitano porcherie di accusare i conservatori..perché alla fine è sempre colpa "della destra fascista"...adesso non c'è più manco Trump..
Probabilmente torneranno a dare la colpa di tutto a Putin (o a Erdogan)


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2020)

Il voto per posta esiste dai tempi delle guerra di secessione, serviva ai soldati in guerra per votare. Per prassi (l'ordinamento americano ne é zeppo di queste consuetudini), e questa volta anche per necessità causa Covid, é stato tirato fuori.
Parliamoci chiaro: sarebbe stato semplice, nel 2020,immaginare un'altra tipologia di voto in forma digitale al posto del voto per posta, è inevitabile si creino lungaggini. 

Anche prima del virus, il voto per posta ha SEMPRE premiato i democratici ed é risaputo, è inutile che gridate al complotto (si parla di una media 70%\30%,addirittura in ere pre Covid, quindi immaginate ora...) 

Lo stesso Trump ne é a conoscenza, ma, in maniera molto furba, denunciando brogli (di cui non ha prove), getterà ombre sulla vittoria di Biden.
Il ricorso alla Corte Suprema è una buffonata, essendo tutti i giudici stati nominati da Trump (ultimo episodio, il giudice rimpiazzato da trump per la giudice vicina ai dem scomparsa).

Saranno visioni diverse, ma il vero scandalo per me é il discorso osceno, oltre che idiota, di Trump di stanotte. Ribaltando il discorso, perché i voti per posta non dovrebbero essere conteggiati? Quello messo in scena da Trump è un insulto alla democrazia, per come la conosciamo fino ad oggi.

Anti-establishment sta fava...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Novembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Comunque adesso il mondo intero è in mano, per lo meno per gli stati più importanti, ai progressisti: adesso non ci sono più scuse se capitano porcherie di accusare i conservatori..perché alla fine è sempre colpa "della destra fascista"...adesso non c'è più manco Trump..*
> Probabilmente torneranno a dare la colpa di tutto a Putin (o a Erdogan)



Dimentichi un fattore straimportante: Il Senate é sempre in mano ai Republicani che ovviamente si faranno notare per ogni tipo di ostruzionismo possibile. Biden praticamente partira gia con il freno a mano tirato.
Aggiungiamo un Supreme Court riempito con 3 Justices superconservativi da Trump e Biden si ritrova in una situazione con mani abbastanza legate.
L'unica opzione saranno le Executive Order, come ha fatto spesso Trump.


----------



## varvez (4 Novembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dimentichi un fattore straimportante: Il Senate é sempre in mano ai Republicani che ovviamente si faranno notare per ogni tipo di ostruzionismo possibile. Biden praticamente partira gia con il freno a mano tirato.
> Aggiungiamo un Supreme Court riempito con 3 Justices superconservativi da Trump e Biden si ritrova in una situazione con mani abbastanza legate.
> L'unica opzione saranno le Executive Order, come ha fatto spesso Trump.



Internamente, ma in politica estera Dio ci osservi


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2020)

Poi sta roba di Trump Gesú cristo eroe anti-establishment é una delle piú grandi minhiate della storia.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Si può giocare su qualche bookmakers Biden morto/suicidato entro il primo anno di mandato?


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Novembre 2020)

Girano su facebook alcune foto di balzi pazzeschi di Biden in wisconsin e michigan con decine di migliaia di voti per biden di fila e 0 per Trump


----------



## fabri47 (4 Novembre 2020)

USA: Joe Biden è il 46° presidente. Trump sconfitto ma....  nuovo topic. Biden nuovo presidente, in attesa di Trump alla corte suprema.


----------

